# 8/25 Monday Night Raw Discussion



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> The WWE Universe is still buzzing about the brutal beating John Cena suffered at the hands of Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam. To kick off Raw, WWE Hall of Famers Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels and Ric Flair will be in the house to weigh in on the upcoming Brock-Cena rematch at Night of Champions. And following a week of relative silence for the normally outspoken Superstar, Cena will be at Raw to address the WWE Universe. What else awaits? WWE.com offers some theories and predictions.














> Immediately following Raw Pre-Show on WWE Network, catch a very special and rare *WWE Hall of Fame Forum*, featuring Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels and Ric Flair LIVE at Raw. Hear their predictions for the upcoming Cena vs. Lesnar World Title rematch at Night of Champions on Sept. 21. After Lesnar’s dominating offense, does anyone believe Cena stands a chance against The Beast Incarnate? Who thinks Cena has it in him to dethrone the new champion? Get exclusive analysis of the huge pay-per-view rematch from sports-entertainment's most decorated legends.














> John Cena didn’t have a chance. At SummerSlam, one of the most resilient Superstars in history was utterly ravaged by Brock Lesnar, a monster who maliciously toyed with Cena’s barely-conscious form for what seemed like an eternity before finally finishing off his prey with an F-5. “Hustle, Loyalty and Respect,” it seemed, was no match for Lesnar’s superhuman cruelty. Now, as WWE World Heavyweight Champion, The Beast Incarnate rules WWE without mercy, without compassion and without an ounce of remorse.














> Last week on WWE Main Event, exclusively on WWE Network, Triple H announced that Cena will be exercising his rematch clause against Lesnar at Night of Champions. Is this a wise move on Cena’s part? With his SummerSlam beating fresh in his mind, Cena will address his upcoming collision with the ring’s most dangerous competitor.














> The Hall of Pain might have to open an international wing. As Lana was boasting about Rusev’s SummerSlam Flag Match victory over Jack Swagger last week on Raw, imposing former U.S. Olympian Mark Henry defended Old Glory by taking down “The Hero of the Russian Federation” with a thunderous World’s Strongest Slam that you could have probably felt in Moscow.
> 
> No Superstar from any nation has been able to defeat Rusev by pinfall or submission, but The Bulgarian Brute has never faced anyone quite like The World’s Strongest Man. Will Henry make The Ravishing Russian eat her words by humbling the so-called “super athlete”? Regardless, expect an international incident this week on Raw.














> Last week, Nikki Bella severed her relationship with her sister Brie in a stunning act of betrayal. She cost her twin a huge match against Stephanie McMahon at SummerSlam, then went on to lambaste Brie on Raw before sending her sister to the canvas with a forceful slap.
> 
> Without her sister by her side, the bitter Bella has already reaped success, having defeated Emma on WWE Main Event last Tuesday night. How will Nikki’s new attitude pay off this week? Furthermore, will Brie be able to rebound in light of this Bella Twins rift?














> At the conclusion of one of the craziest Falls Count Anywhere Matches in Raw history last Monday night, Seth Rollins forced the referee to stop the bout when he Curb Stomped Dean Ambrose onto a pile of cinder blocks. Thanks in no small part to an assist from Kane, Mr. Money in the Bank sent his nemesis out of the arena on a stretcher and, to date, Ambrose’s whereabouts are unknown.









> Having dispatched the perennial thorn in his side, where does Rollins go from here? Does he dare attempt to cash in his Money in the Bank contract on WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar? Will he aim to crush another Superstar under his combat boot to assert himself as WWE’s dominant rising star? Now that Ambrose appears to be out of his two-toned hair, look for Rollins’ hot streak to continue this week.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass immediately following Raw.


Everyone's favorite WWE Superstar is back!!! I know you missed him after a LONG one week absence. We still love you, Cena! :cena7


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Pumped for that opening segment :mark:


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

in


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> Pumped for that opening segment :mark:


Seriously how good can it be???

3 Legends telling Cena he should retire.

And he will say no, he never gives up.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Rybaxel better have a match or I'm going to break one of my fingers.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

"Six...teen. That's the number everyone's been talking about for the past week. It's the number that I've been hearing everywhere I go. On every television channel, and on every website. Six...teen.

It's a big number. And as the WWE Universe knows, sixteen is the number of times that Brock Lesnar suplexed me at Summerslam. He demolished me. He brutalized me. He victimized me. But he didn't finish me. And that was his mistake.

Because you see, sixteen has another meaning for me. A very special meaning. And at night of Champions, people won't be talking about sixteen suplexes. No way, jack. It ain't gonna go down like that. At Night of Champions, the number sixteen will be significant for a whole other reason. At Night of Champions, -I- will win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship for the sixteenth time! And for the sixteenth time I will be able to say...the champ...IS...HEERRRE!"

*doo doo doo doooooo...doo doo doo doooooo*

:cena3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't expect much from this RAW. Hope it turns out good.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Yea not expecting much at all from this, a sneaky Heyman appearance interfering with the legends would be welcomed though.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:mark: for DA AUTHORITY PROMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got a poker game to be at so I won't be watching live. However I'm really interested to see where they go with Rollins and the Rusev/Henry feud.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> "Six...teen. That's the number everyone's been talking about for the past week. It's the number that I've been hearing everywhere I go. On every television channel, and on every website. Six...teen.
> 
> It's a big number. And as the WWE Universe knows, sixteen is the number of times that Brock Lesnar suplexed me at Summerslam. He demolished me. He brutalized me. He victimized me. But he didn't finish me. And that was his mistake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I am only living right now to see all of the authority in the ring together lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

post NOC will decide WWE's real direction with their top title.

Wonder if Batista will be conquered by :brock2

I can see Seth cashing in on a face Batista or Cena a lot more than I can see him cashing in on Brock for some reason :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Right now, the only thing I'm intending to watch is Cena's response purely to see the way he sells it, and whatever Bray Wyatt and Heyman do. Ambrose being gone as well as Barrett, as well as all the other things wrong with WWE takes my interest in this product almost down to sub-zero levels.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

This could go either way, i'm keeping my hopes low this week,

You have the legends forum which will likely be sanitised drivel. Flair will probably be wasted as well.
John Cena could give us Hustle Loyalty & Respect 101 for the millionth time
Brie and Nikki will get way too much screen time
AJ and/or Paige will skip and distract the other
The US title will get no direction
The tag titles will get no direction
The commentary team will stay the same.
Rollins will be in purgatory without Ambrose

I dunno, hopefully Cesaro puts on a clinic, there's a good tag match. Also very keen for Mark Henry to get on the stick and to have a brawl with Rusev.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Seriously I'm not excited at all for that opening segment..... Not really sure why.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

No Ambrose or Brock. Not really that excited. Thank god for a Heyman promo though.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't wait for Hogan/Flair!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No Brock.
No Ambrose.
Cena is back.

No care at all for this show, I will probably still tune in though.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cena will say I droped the title on purpose in order to become a 16 time world champion which = no clean win 
:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

How badly can Cena no sell SS and come up with the same shit?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I gotta feeling that this raw is just filler. Expect the main event to be something like Reigns/Uso vs Orton/Wyatt family


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> "Six...teen. That's the number everyone's been talking about for the past week. It's the number that I've been hearing everywhere I go. On every television channel, and on every website. Six...teen.
> 
> It's a big number. And as the WWE Universe knows, sixteen is the number of times that Brock Lesnar suplexed me at Summerslam. He demolished me. He brutalized me. He victimized me. But he didn't finish me. And that was his mistake.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck, it all makes sense now.  Irony is, i can totally see this happening in some form.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I dont get why people hate mondays!!!
It my favorite day of the week. Tick tock..Tick tock!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, DVR that shit and fast forward through 90%


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Could tonight be huge?*

I don't normally find myself saying this about Raw, ever. However, I feel like Cena speaking out tonight could be disastrous. Yes, we have heard fans boo this man before. What we haven't heard is the WWE Universe response to the top baby face getting owned clean, by the top heel. In my decades of pro wrestling I can't recall the last time something like this happened. In fact it never has. Tonight could history in the making folks. Cena, nor any other top face has ever had to come out, and face the WWE Universe live on RAW after losing the way Cena did at Summer Slam. I could see Cena coming out, and listening to what the fans have to say, and just leaving without saying anything at all. That is my first hunch. They want to test the water with the fans and see how Cena is received.

The other hunch is that Cena does let the fans say what they have to say, and let them get everything out of their system. Eventually they quiet down. Picture this, John Cena out there not wearing his normal gear. In fact he is in street clothes that we have never seen him wear before. Jeans, nice t-shirt, watch, no hate, loafers, etc. The idea is that he doesn't have his bullshit slogans all over his body. John drops a pipe bomb the only way John Cena can do it. If we had to sit and hear Heyman rap, then I can deal with Cena shooting off a few lines. We don't need 15 minutes of Dr.Thuganomics, but something short from the past would be nice. Cena addressing the WWE Universe with a heel tone, and basically telling everyone that he is a made man, and that he is the reason the WWE still exist. Walks off, and we don't see from him for weeks on end. Basically pulls a CM Punk, except doesn't officially retire.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

Nope, Cena's gonna be in full gear and say the usual Cena serious/angry promo. I think tonight will be a good episode of RAW but I don't expect anything out of the ordinary. At least NOT from John Cena. It's prob. in his contract he has to wear his merch for any official WWE business lol.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



paqman said:


> Nope, Cena's gonna be in full gear and say the usual Cena serious/angry promo. I think tonight will be a good episode of RAW but I don't expect anything out of the ordinary. At least NOT from John Cena. It's prob. in his contract he has to wear his merch for any official WWE business lol.


This is exactly the response they are anticipating for fans like you to have. Something fresh is happening tonight with John Cena. Get ready folks. One way, or the other he is leaving on a bad note. The question is what he will say, or if he will say anything at all prior to walking off. It's possible he goes off tonight, and tells the fans what is really on his mind.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

"I'll give the man (Brock) some credit. He beat me fair and square in the middle of the ring, but I wasn't at my 100% and at Night Of Champions I will be and I will once again be WWE World Heavyweight Champion" :cena3

Chorus of boos.

Etc.

That's what I'm expecting at least.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "I'll give the man (Brock) some credit. He beat me fair and square in the middle of the ring, but I wasn't at my 100% and at Night Of Champions I will be and I will once again be WWE World Heavyweight Champion" :cena3
> 
> Chorus of boos.
> 
> ...


Throw in a never give up and yep that's it basically. :cena4


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

What do you think about him being accompanies by Niki Bella? She has just currently turned heel on Brie, and aligned with Stephanie. Out comes Daniel Bryan to interrupt Cena after John is done being booed by the fans. Crowd goes nuts once Daniel Bryan comes out. We know that John is dating Niki, and Daniel is dating Brie. We know this. HHH has claimed this is the reality era. Well, Total Divas is a reality show. We know Daniel Bryan is just coming off of an injury, so an attack on the WWE's favorite superstar would put John Cena on a heel level one can only dream of. Tonight on Raw it will happen. 

*TREND OF THE YEAR CENA TURNS HEEL, AND DESTROYS DANIEL BRYAN LIVE ON RAW*


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

"I'll never quit I can promise that, and I bet I can make Brock quit, that's why at Night of Champions if Brock isn't scared let's make it a I Quit Match!!!"


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

oh shit forgot to add a "Jack" or two in there


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



truk83 said:


> What do you think about him being accompanies by Niki Bella? She has just currently turned heel on Brie, and aligned with Stephanie. Out comes Daniel Bryan to interrupt Cena after John is done being booed by the fans. Crowd goes nuts once Daniel Bryan comes out. We know that John is dating Niki, and Daniel is dating Brie. We know this. HHH has claimed this is the reality era. Well, Total Divas is a reality show. We know Daniel Bryan is just coming off of an injury, so an attack on the WWE's favorite superstar would put John Cena on a heel level one can only dream of. Tonight on Raw it will happen.
> 
> *TREND OF THE YEAR CENA TURNS HEEL, AND DESTROYS DANIEL BRYAN LIVE ON RAW*


Doesn't matter what we think about it man. Nothing remotely like it will happen. WWE aren't looking to turn Brock/Heyman face and they certainly aren't looking for Cena to go heel. He is still the top merch seller by an absolute mile. 

A heel turn WILL happen but it's years away.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



godgers12 said:


> "I'll never quit I can promise that, and I bet I can make Brock quit, that's why at Night of Champions if Brock isn't scared let's make it a I Quit Match!!!"


They won't have Cena tap out, and they certainly won't allow Brock to just drop the title in this type of match tapping out to Cena. Cena can use this rematch whenever he wants, and Lesnar doesn't have to be Champion. Cena needs to walk away from Lesnar for now, and let him feud with someone else like Orton, or Batista. Randy is owed a title shot anyhow, and he is in need of a face turn, Lesnar is the perfect choice.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



Marrakesh said:


> Doesn't matter what we think about it man. Nothing remotely like it will happen. WWE aren't looking to turn Brock/Heyman face and they certainly aren't looking for Cena to go heel. He is still the top merch seller by an absolute mile.
> 
> A heel turn WILL happen but it's years away.


Lesnar is already face. Face it. Fans were cheering him, and thanking him. Heyman will be no different than Heenan was towards Hogan when he turned heel. Heenan still hated Hogan. This will be no different. It's time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

I have a feeling tonight's show will be great. I'm really looking forward to the Legends segment in the beginning.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



truk83 said:


> They won't have Cena tap out, and they certainly won't allow Brock to just drop the title in this type of match tapping out to Cena. Cena can use this rematch whenever he wants, and Lesnar doesn't have to be Champion. Cena needs to walk away from Lesnar for now, and let him feud with someone else like Orton, or Batista. Randy is owed a title shot anyhow, and he is in need of a face turn, Lesnar is the perfect choice.


Rematch is already set for NOC. THey could have Cena pass out and not give up and have the ref call it or some finish like that. At least a I Quit Match would leave people wondering what the fuck is gonna happen.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for tonight...I can't wait to see what Hogan, Flair and Shawn say on the pre show...glad John is back tonight


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*

Lesnar could definitely be the Hogan of this era. Hogan was a part time draw towards the peak of his WWE career. Especially for shows aired on Cable television. Hogan was rarely on Saturday Morning, and once Raw aired Hogan was already gone doing things for Turner and WCW. Lesnar could easily be a top face, he is a total bad ass that fans have always wanted. He doesn't need Paul Heyman, but I don't have a problem with Heyman managing him as a face with Paul working a heel gig, or tweener role. Cena would be the full time top heel, and new dirtiest player in the game. Lesnar is today's Hogan in that he is a draw, and fans come to see him. Except Brock won't tell us to eat vitamins, and say our prayers, lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



truk83 said:


> Lesnar is already face. Face it. Fans were cheering him, and thanking him. Heyman will be no different than Heenan was towards Hogan when he turned heel. Heenan still hated Hogan. This will be no different. It's time.


Except he isn't. Fans cheering him does not make him face. He is face when WWE says so. That's how it works. They didn't have him destroy Cena for a face reaction, they did it to make him an unstoppable monster that people WILL want to see get beat. 

All we are going to get on Raw tonight is that legends forum in which Michaels, Hogan and Flair put Cena over the whole time but someone (Probably Michaels will say it's too risky John don't do it, he broke my arm blah blah) followed by Hogan and Flair saying they've never seen someone with such heart and he is right to never give up on his fans or WWE and he has to be the one to take the title back from the mercenary Brock Lesnar. 

Boring, predictable garbage. Cena will respond ass kissing all the legends and then start screaming about how he will not give up etc. Then he will maybe announce a stip. 

If there is a shock tonight it will be that the stip for the match is an ''I Quit match'' in which we know Brock is fucked and they really are giving Cena the title back. Even that is highly unlikely. Otherwise there won't be any surprises.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

I won't stay up for it tonight. I'll record it like I normally do regardless of whether I watch it live or not, and I'll watch tomorrow. I can't get hyped about it with Ambrose gone.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> "Six...teen. That's the number everyone's been talking about for the past week. It's the number that I've been hearing everywhere I go. On every television channel, and on every website. Six...teen.
> 
> It's a big number. And as the WWE Universe knows, sixteen is the number of times that Brock Lesnar suplexed me at Summerslam. He demolished me. He brutalized me. He victimized me. But he didn't finish me. And that was his mistake.
> 
> ...


wow, that is actually the promo that is coming isn't it? repped.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Could tonight be huge?*



godgers12 said:


> Rematch is already set for NOC. THey could have Cena pass out and not give up and have the ref call it or some finish like that. At least a I Quit Match would leave people wondering what the fuck is gonna happen.


Good point, but it won't put Cena over as legit tough like it did for Austin. Where is the booking going with this? It sets up for a dead end in the story. Cena walking away from this loss tonight like it's behind him would leave people speechless. That was my original thought. I feel like tonight Cena comes out and just gets the greatest heel response of all time, and leaves without saying anything. However, coming out with Niki Bella, and then being interrupted by Daniel Bryan and Brie would own. 

Picture this. Cena, and Niki come to the ring, and fans are just booing. John Cena tells the fans that he understands that they are upset that Niki turned on her sister. Niki looks at John shocked, and he winks at her, she gets it. Fans boo the fact that John thinks they care about her, but are actually just booing him. They hate him. Cena says that he and Niki have been going through a lot, and that's when Daniel Bryan's music hits. Daniel comes out confused, and has his arms out. He is with Brie. John tells Daniel to relax the sisters are bickering, and this has nothing to do with the two of them. Both the Bella twins look at their men as if to say "Really". John Cena informs Daniel to come to the ring, and tells Brie to come with him. Niki is pissed. Cena is calming her down.

John basically ignores his loss to Lesnar because his personal life is more important. That's the point here building to the heel turn. John begins to explain to Bryan that right now he feels like he failed Bryan because he wanted to be the person to give him the title shot because he gave Daniel his word. Bryan is fine with that, and wants to know what is going on with Cena because Niki is hanging out with The Authority now, and Bryan wants to know where this leaves John. Cena doesn't get a word in because Niki and Brie just explode. They land straight down on the mat fighting. The men attempt break them up, but decides to attack Bryan from behind, and destroys him in the ring. Fans throw trash, and go nuts. Cena leaves with Niki.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel bad, because I'm not pumped for anything on RAW. It's not that I don't like any storyline going on, I'm just indifferent right now. Hope there will be something for me to look forward to NoC.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I feel bad, because I'm not pumped for anything on RAW. It's not that I don't like any storyline going on, I'm just indifferent right now. Hope there will be something for me to look forward to NoC.












That's not how a Real American behaves.

But seriously, nothing? I personally can't wait to see how Cena reacts to his beating. No face of the company in history has ever gotten beaten like that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> That's not how a Real American behaves.
> 
> But seriously, nothing? I personally can't wait to see how Cena reacts to his beating. No face of the company in history has ever gotten beaten like that.


I honestly don't care much for the main eventers/uppercard feuds because they tend to be the most predictable and dependable. Granted, how Lesnar beat Cena was a bit of a surprise, but I knew he'd beat him regardless and I'm pretty sure he'll find a way to keep the title at NoC.

Rollins/Ambrose is on hold and despite me not caring much for the Shield, it's a decent feud.

And Swagger's slated to job to Bo. 

The IC and US champs are doing nothing.

I'm sick of Aj/Paige and Brie/Nikki isn't really a program I ever wanted to see.

We all know how Mark Henry vs Rusev will end.

So yeah, nothing.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I just hope paige vent her frustration from last weeks two 
humiliating loses to natalya. And i hope both aj and nattie are at the
full brunt of her attacks tonight.

And she becomes the first ever paul heyman girl!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't say that I'm that psyched for tonight's RAW. I haven't decided whether I'll stream either RAW or the Emmy's tonight yet. Or just go to bed.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

what would make me :mark:

Is if we get a promo like this, have all 3 legends come out to the ring and do the usual talk about how nice and what a great champion John is and after the ass kissing Cena himself comes out and in once again typical fashion have Cena be like guys i don't deserve all the praise, i lost blah blah with a very broken look on his face

then REARRAAEWEAWEWA Bork's music hits and Heyman comes out and just stands on the ramp laughing after near a minute then Bork comes out from the curtains making a surprise visit much to everyone's shock

Both walk to the ring an Heyman cuts one of his usual goat promos talking about why the legends are praising the LOSER John Cena after the promo Bork goes nightie night granpas :brock and then sucker punches Hogan then both him and HBK get into a brawl with Bork getting the upper hand and Naitch attempting to help but getting swat away like a feeble old man

After both men are left Borkin Hogan gets up and starts brawling with Bork seemingly getting the upper hand the crowd pops and is going wild but then Bork turns it around and f5 to Hogan out of no where all the while Cena is just standing there in the corner of the ring with a scared helpless piss is running down my leg type of look on his face

Now that all 3 legends are left Borkin in the ring Brock then comes face to face with Cena in the corner once again Cena still has a very scared useless look on his face, Bork just scoffs, laughs and leaves the ring without laying a finger on him seeing how Cena is already borkin in spirit...Cena slouches to his knees and segment ends

i could have added much more detail and tweak a couple things here and there but that's how the overall segment should go


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe this Raw will surprise me and be awesome

But, my wishes are never granted so...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> "Six...teen. That's the number everyone's been talking about for the past week. It's the number that I've been hearing everywhere I go. On every television channel, and on every website. Six...teen.
> 
> It's a big number. And as the WWE Universe knows, sixteen is the number of times that Brock Lesnar suplexed me at Summerslam. He demolished me. He brutalized me. He victimized me. But he didn't finish me. And that was his mistake.
> 
> ...


Now it all makes sense. I wouldn't be surprised to see Cena say that, tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Ambrose is gonna suck.

And please GOD if they are going to do any Nikki/Brie stuff, PLEASE let Steph be involved or its going to be SOOOOOOOO bad.

Slightly intrigued by Cena's promo and the "legends" on the show, but that intrigue is tempered b/c I have this feeling its going to be the same old shit from Cena, and the required Cena "dick sucking" from the legends.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Cena really showing up tonight? He needs to stay away until the RAW before NOC.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder what kind of reaction Cena will get after the beating he took from Bork. :brock


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to see something different from Cena. I say this with the full understanding that we won't see something different from Cena.

Hopefully the WWE develops some storylines for the other titles for Night of Champions. I'm sure we'll get the Dolph vs. Miz and Paige vs. AJ rematches but are we looking at Sheamus vs. Cesaro and Uso's vs. Dust Brothers? Another tag team title run for the Dust Brother will mean that WWE really never intends to do anything of note with Cody.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Really curious to see which direction Rollins is going for now. Also worried that with the current feuds, 3 hour RAW will have a hard time keeping up the pace. Wait and see I suppose, but if I'm not getting a nice and juicy main event I might have to call it an early night for once. Thusfar I don't think it's worth staying up for..


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

I really hoped that we'd see something different from Cena, but seeing him appearing after Smackdown and stuff and basically being the same old Cena, I've given up hope... With that said, here's my John Cena promo entry for tonight :

**Boooooooooooo!
Let's go Cena!Cena SUCKS!**

"Lively bunch we have here tonight. **Smirks**
I'm guessing you guys enjoyed watching me get my ass kicked at Summerslam?" 
**Raises mic towards crowd*

*Loud Cheers*

*Adjusts cap with thumb**
"At Summerslam, the beast incarnate Brock Lesnar did exactly what the Walrus Paul Heyman told everybody he was going to do. He conquered me. He demolished me. He beat me. **Halfway between sad and disappointed face** Brock Lesnar is your new WWE World Heavyweight Champion. The mercenary is holding this company and all of you hostage. Well as you may have heard, I am invoking my rematch clause at Night Of Champions.

Last week, I told all of you that Paul Heyman was wrong when he said that this was Brock's house and that all of you belong to him. Well I STILL stand by that statement. This house will always belong to all of you and I'll be damned if ANYBODY tries to hold you guys hostage on my watch! I love you guys!

I also said that to beat a beast, you must become one and my mistake at Summerslam was failing to do that. You have my word, that will not happen again. That's why at Night of Champions, my rematch will be an 'I Quit' match!

I will come face to face with the beast once again and I will make him quit because believe me, Jack, he doesn't have the heart that I have. I will NEVER GIVE UP on you, I will NEVER GIVE UP on the WWE and I will NEVER... GIVE... UP... PERIOD! **Slight string of drool falls out of mouth**

I will walk into Night of Champions with the weight of the world on my shoulders, with the expectation of the WWE Universe on my shoulders and you have my word, I will not let you guys down. I will walk out of Night of Champions with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and since the number sixteen has been a theme lately.... For the SIXTEENTH time, I'll be able to proclaim that THE CHAMP.... IS..... HEEEEUUURRRRRRR!!!!"
**Shakes from intensity, tosses the microphone away to an audible thud**

Doo doo doo doooooooooooo, doo doo doo dooooooooo

:cena3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

meh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I want a "Blood, Urine, and Vomit chant at Cena while he give his "promo"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

After the segment ends, I'm tuning out most likely. Is any matches being advertised?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Not watching this live at all. Going to DVR it. Watching the Emmys instead. I'm kinda dreading what Cena could possibly say.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

we want roman ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

dontcare said:


> we want roman ?


to go away :draper2 

:troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, this is why they shouldn't promote one thing for the show and put it as your opener. At least force us to watch the product. What makes this company think that we are going to sit down and watch raw after the opening segment when that's the only thing(literally) advertised?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Everyone's favorite WWE Superstar is back!!! I know you missed him after a LONG one week absence. We still love you, Cena! :cena7




Oh yeah!! :mark: :banderas


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


:no


----------



## HogansHeroes (Aug 17, 2014)

That's Bray doing the job.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Poor Bray...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


And why on Earth couldn't they give him another person to snack on? Why not The Miz? Bo Dallas? Ryback? Nope. Let's make it the guy who's STILL hurting from what was supposed to be his breakout feud. fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kind of glad I can't watch live. Flair, Hogan and Michaels :/


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


God fucking damnit...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

four more hours until the pre show


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


:cena6

Guess I'll stay home and shred my tickets now.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Cena V Wyatt???????????? Great..............

If Cena beats Wyatt tonight, "creative" will have sunk to a new dumbfuck low to which they shall never recover.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


Someone send a search party to Pyro's house.

(Not that I care for Bray Wyatt)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jesus finally start Bray back up again after winning against Jericho, then knock him back down again for Cena, whats the point of Bray winning in the first place! That doesnt only make Bray look bad but it makes Jericho look bad too. 

Least have him against a known losing guy, another match with, Titus O'Niel, Miz, Ryback, Axel. guys who at least you know are nopt going to win but can still give Cena a match.

Whats the purpose of having Bray fed to Cena? Unless there's some interruption?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


Judging by the first # of responses to this it sounds like its another award winning decision by #WWE"Creative" :maury


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

It shouldnt be considered a burial when you get beat by the former champion John Cena on Raw. If it is a good match where Bray puts on a good show, it is considered putting Bray over because it is the Main event. And as you have probably noticed Bray hasnt been main eventing much lately. He loves the chance to lose to Cena in the main event on Raw. Anyone who calls it a burial is an uneducated wrestling fan. It will be a good match and Wyatt will look strong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MoneyInc said:


> It shouldnt be considered a burial when you get beat by the former champion John Cena on Raw. If it is a good match where Bray puts on a good show, it is considered putting Bray over because it is the Main event. And as you have probably noticed Bray hasnt been main eventing much lately. He loves the chance to lose to Cena in the main event on Raw. Anyone who calls it a burial is an uneducated wrestling fan. It will be a good match and Wyatt will look strong.


Wait? There are people still trying to defend that Cena elevated or can actually elevate Bray after their feud this year? 
:maury

Normally I would agree with you, and the word "buried" gets thrown around WAY to much and is the most misused term on this site, and maybe Cena/Wyatt wasn't a "burial" but it was about as close as you can get without being an actual burial?


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

PLEASE WWE, I am begging you, don't put Wyatt against Cena.

We all know what a great chance Bray has of winning 

Wyatt really doesn't need any more :buried


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Jesus finally start Bray back up again after winning against Jericho, then knock him back down again for Cena, whats the point of Bray winning in the first place! That doesnt only make Bray look bad but it makes Jericho look bad too.
> 
> Least have him against a known losing guy, another match with, Titus O'Niel, Miz, Ryback, Axel. guys who at least you know are nopt going to win but can still give Cena a match.
> 
> Whats the purpose of having Bray fed to Cena? Unless there's some interruption?


The same purpose when a young and hot john cena was ''fed'' to taker 3 times in a span of 2months or so in 2003.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Darkness is here said:


> The same purpose when a young and hot john cena was ''fed'' to taker 3 times in a span of 2months or so in 2003.


So Absolutely None :draper2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Something is wrong with the booking. How the hell do they expect to elevate Wyatt if they put him in matches like this -__-

Cena/sheamus could have been cool. Sure it's face /face but it would give Cena a reason to get more aggressive against Brock. 

But no. Creative, you've done it again. And they know they can't have Cena lose (especially cleanly). 

I'm not even a bray Wyatt guy but this is ridiculous

I hope they make this a tag match or something. Cena/Jericho vs the Wyatt family. 

WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW better be good tonight. School has been shit so far and I need something positive.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> RAW better be good tonight. School has been shit so far and I need something positive.


School.. Fucking hate that word right now . 8 more days until I'm sitting down in front of my professor wishing I was home :bosh4


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

There's a 1% chance that Bray wins and they start booking Cena to be an underdog only to be crushed again by Lesnar at NoC.

1%.

I hate Cena and his burying nature. I wish he was a good actor (he sucks) so that he could bail for Hollywood like the Rock (great actor) did.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Some of you guys are really slow. Bray hasnt been in a main event in how long? Bray still has supporters but facing Cena tonight will get more fans behind him than he has had since the last time he faced Cena. This is not a burial for Bray if anything it will help establish him as a main eventer again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PraXitude said:


> There's a 1% chance that Bray wins and they start booking Cena to be an underdog only to be crushed again by Lesnar at NoC.
> 
> 1%.
> 
> I hate Cena and his burying nature. I wish he was a good actor (he sucks) so that he could bail for Hollywood like the Rock (great actor) did.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> School.. Fucking hate that word right now . 8 more days until I'm sitting down in front of my professor wishing I was home :bosh4


I have another class right before RAW. Made my schedule out that way purposely so I wouldn't miss any of it.

Lucky bastard...you've got another week and day of freedom but they've already sucked out my soul.

Anticipating another Swagger loss tonight, too.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

MoneyInc said:


> Some of you guys are really slow. Bray hasnt been in a main event in how long?  Bray still has supporters but facing Cena tonight will get more fans behind him than he has had since the last time he faced Cena. This is not a burial for Bray if anything it will help establish him as a main eventer again.


So you're meaning to tell me, after seeing a feud that was entirely centered on Bray Wyatt taking place and amounting to him losing momentum instead of gaining it, you think that a throwaway match on RAW, obviously designed to feed the narrative of Cena not being knocked off his horse entirely, is going to do him any favors?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

I await Cenas bullshit excuse to nullify the clean Lesnar win!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> So you're meaning to tell me, after seeing a feud that was entirely centered on Bray Wyatt taking place and amounting to him losing momentum instead of gaining it, you think that a throwaway match on RAW, obviously designed to feed the narrative of Cena not being knocked off his horse entirely, is going to do him any favors?


But we are the slow ones :jericho2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone wonder what these creative team members think about when writing this shit?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Coyotex said:


> what would make me :mark:
> 
> Is if we get a promo like this, have all 3 legends come out to the ring and do the usual talk about how nice and what a great champion John is and after the ass kissing Cena himself comes out and in once again typical fashion have Cena be like guys i don't deserve all the praise, i lost blah blah with a very broken look on his face
> 
> ...


If THIS ever occurred for real, it would be one of the most GOAT moments of RAW. :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Parker said:


> Anyone wonder what these creative team members think about when writing this shit?


Your sig? :shrug


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

An appearance from HBK is always worth a watch, so i'm looking forward to that. Also looking forward to Henry/Rusev and whatever Seth Rollins does.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

RIP Bray.

It was a pleasure to know you buddy.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Whats Cena's excuse going to be then?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Cena/Wyatt should be a good match, I expect Cena to get the victory.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Who else are they gonna have Cena wrestle? Would you guys rather Cena vs Orton or Cena vs Kane? :ti

Gonna suck with Ambrose not being there, and Heyman probably won't be there either. Rollins and Bellas though :mark:


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

What if Bray wins... What if Cena is on a losing streak!!! has he ever lost clean back to back since hes been on top?

Ok yeah not likely. I'll give this raw a chance. Ive been enjoying them more lately. I wonder what Rollins/Reigns are up to tonight in Ambrose absence


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking forward to what heyman has to say....it will epic.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Heyman : *"Laaadies...and......Geee-ENTlemen. My name is...Paul...HEY-man. And I'm the advocate for the...REIGNING.....DEEE-FENDING....WWE...WORLD...HEAVYWEIGHT...CHAMPION...THE BEAST INCARNATE....*BRRROOOOCCK....LESSSSNAAAAAR!!!"* :heyman


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

I feel a stipulation being added to Cena Brock at NOC


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Is it bad that I'm looking forward to the HOF Forum just to see how badly they make Hogan and Flair verbally suck Cena's dick? I have no idea what the hell HBK is there for but fuck it, I'll take it because it's HBK. Should be a pretty lol segment. I can't wait :side:.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Is it bad that I'm looking forward to the HOF Forum just to see how badly they make Hogan and Flair verbally suck Cena's dick? I have no idea what the hell HBK is there for but fuck it, I'll take it because it's HBK. Should be a pretty lol segment. I can't wait :side:.


:lmao not sure if its bad or not, but you are not alone here


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Two more hours until the pre show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao not sure if its bad or not, but you are not alone here


It has train wreck written all over it and for that reason alone I can't wait to watch. 

:hogan2 : LISTEN BROTHER JOHN CENA IS THE GREATEST WWE CHAMPION OF ALL TIME BROTHER HES NOT EVEN THAT HES THE GREATEST HUMAN BEING OF ALL TIME AND ALL THE CENAMANIACS KNOW IT THE WHOLE WWE UNIVERSE KNOWS IT YOU JUST BOO HIM BECAUSE YOU THINK ITS COOL BROTHERS BUT LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHERS IT AINT COOL JOHN CENA IS THE BEST WRESTLER EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD AND YOU WILL FUCKING LIKE HIM BROTHERS 

:flair2 : WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JOHN CENA.....IS. THE. GREATEST. WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT....WWE CHAM.....WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF ALL TIME WOOOOOOOOOO EVEN BETTER THAN ME WOOOOO BUT NOT REALLY THEY JUST TOLD ME TO SAY THAT THIS MOTHER FUCKER AINT JET FLYIN AND LIMOUSINE RYDIN BUT YOU WILL FUCKING LIKE HIM WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:hbk : what the hell am I doing here? 

:cena5 :cena4 :cena5 :cena4 :cena5 :cena4


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ThunderAngel said:


> I feel a stipulation being added to Cena Brock at NOC


This is exactly where my mind is wandering, after that match at SS where do Lesnar and Cena go from there? Hell in a Cell? I Quit Match? Falls Count Anywhere? Street Fight? I have a feeling they need to use a gimmick for Cena to go over, because if he magically pins Lesnar clean after the beating he took last time they have just thrown all logic out the window, never back down, never give up, always overcomes the odds, Super-Cena aside.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

PoyPoy14 said:


> I really hoped that we'd see something different from Cena, but seeing him appearing after Smackdown and stuff and basically being the same old Cena, I've given up hope... With that said, here's my John Cena promo entry for tonight :
> 
> **Boooooooooooo!
> Let's go Cena!Cena SUCKS!**
> ...


lmao :lol this. So many people have Cena's promo figured out already. I'm dying to see him come and give this bullshit response just so we can laugh about shit and predictable he really is. 

I'm hoping he surprises me but he never does.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShaggyK said:


> This is exactly where my mind is wandering, after that match at SS where do Lesnar and Cena go from there? Hell in a Cell? I Quit Match? Falls Count Anywhere? Street Fight? I have a feeling they need to use a gimmick for Cena to go over, because if he magically pins Lesnar clean after the beating he took last time they have just thrown all logic out the window, never back down, never give up, always overcomes the odds, Super-Cena aside.


I see it being an I quit match, a LITERAL I quit match. 

I expect Cena to cut a promo stating that if he can't beat Brock, he can't beat anyone and there would be nothing else to work for, he would miss it, but he couldn't deliver to his fans anymore. I see him getting all shaky and teary and passionate about his illustrious career and how one man has tried to take it from him. He will say how he says "Never Give Up" when everyone knows in life that sometimes you have to. 

The vets will try to convince him it's a bad idea to lay his career on the line and in the line of fire of Brock Lesnar but the stip will be made. 

Just a prediction that i would like to see because Cena doesn't look weak out of it and Brock looks like a true destroyer.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

HBK superkick Cena, Hogan doing a legdrop and Flair puttin him in the figure four would be priceless

Sadly it will turn into another Rocky Balboa speech


----------



## IHateKofiKingston (Dec 17, 2012)

Sick of legends on RAW. How about we promote the fuck out out the new breed in WWE. Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Paige, AJ, Cesaro, Rusev, Bryan, Bray, the Wyatts, Ziggler....god damnit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, fuck it. It's my birthday tomorrow. I wish for a good raw and a good smackdown tapings. Neither of them ending with a Reigns spear and him standing tall acting like he has cool fists


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

IHateKofiKingston said:


> Sick of legends on RAW. How about we promote the fuck out out the new breed in WWE. Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Paige, AJ, Cesaro, Rusev, Bryan, Bray, the Wyatts, Ziggler....god damnit.


Your fave, Kofi, hasn't been spotted in weeks! :


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Is it bad that I'm looking forward to the HOF Forum just to see how badly they make Hogan and Flair verbally suck Cena's dick? I have no idea what the hell HBK is there for but fuck it, I'll take it because it's HBK. Should be a pretty lol segment. I can't wait :side:.


I would kind of like to see HBK or someone in the group be a dissenting voice who is there to warn Cena. But instead, I am sure it will be a giant Cena-fest, where real legends are there to prop up a clown who is long past his time in the spotlight. fpalm My only hope is that it backfires spectacularly. That way, at least we can get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Wonder what young studs Harper & Rowan will job to tonight

Bret Hart - Rikishi tag team perhaps?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Is it bad that I'm looking forward to the HOF Forum just to see how badly they make Hogan and Flair verbally suck Cena's dick? I have no idea what the hell HBK is there for but fuck it, I'll take it because it's HBK. Should be a pretty lol segment. I can't wait :side:.


It's gonna be cringe worthy. Having a pre show with legends like HBK, Hogan and Flair just to put over Cena :lol

Flair should show up drunk and shoot on Cena not being worthy of breaking his record.

Or perhaps Flair and Hogan are there to plant the seeds for the Hogan vs Flair match @ WM 31. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ironyman said:


> I would kind of like to see HBK or someone in the group be a dissenting voice who is there to warn Cena. But instead, I am sure it will be a giant Cena-fest, where real legends are there to prop up a clown who is long past his time in the spotlight. fpalm My only hope is that it backfires spectacularly. That way, at least we can get a laugh out of it.


Well maybe HBK will considering in story Brock broke his arm, broke his best friend's arm twice and put down the guy he couldn't at WM.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, two weeks after being destroyed by Lesnar, the WWE's going to have Cena bury Bray Wyatt again?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

IHateKofiKingston said:


> Sick of legends on RAW. How about we promote the fuck out out the new breed in WWE. Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Paige, AJ, Cesaro, Rusev, Bryan, Bray, the Wyatts, Ziggler....god damnit.


You need local jobbers to build those people you naming , the booking it not helping those guys they should all be winning matches on tv not fighting eachother on free tv


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

I know it's 100% not happening, but part of me hopes they'll have Cena lose a couple of times starting tonight, building up for him to 'snap' and alter his character. 


Of course what's actually about to happen is CenaWinsLol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I predict 3 threads about "cena bury Wyatt" and 5 about "Cena no sell"


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well maybe HBK will considering in story Brock broke his arm, broke his best friend's arm twice and put down the guy he couldn't at WM.


Exactly. It could be like when he was warning Trips not to face Taker. I would love to see him in that role again, while the others are there cheering Cena on. Then for the whole month Cena struggles with that seed of doubt that was planted and ultimately gets crushed again, only to disappear for awhile. This would of course allow him to come back with a fresh character later, but this is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

well










I change my prediction to 4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tonight is probably just going to be a standard RAW to be honest, wouldn't mind a surprise of sorts though. Deffo think there should be a stip to Brock vs Cena. I'm not that excited about a rematch, unless Brock does the same thing twice. :brock3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect at least 6 topics.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RIP Bray Wyatt. Well, at least CM Punk has been confirmed to return tonight.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_Our beloved AWOL World Champion won't be there, but no worries, Heyman will probably cut the millionth promo about his client to make up for it.

The best guy on the roster right now (Dean) is gone, so the show just fell another notch.

Oh, and three old guys either take turns blowing Cena and calling him the greatest EVA...or they put over Brock and Cena will end up dethroning him.

Sounds like another epic Raw. :aryalol_


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

On the bus... Won't make it home in time for the pre-show... Gonna miss that WWE shop. Promo code... God damn it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Pumped to see HBK. :mark: Not looking forward to Hogan on his knees sucking Cena off. It was unbearable at the WWE 2K15 event.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So cena is beating Bray again

No ambrose




But at least we get to see Lana, Rollins and Paige.









[/IMG]


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> So, two weeks after being destroyed by Lesnar, the WWE's going to have Cena bury Bray Wyatt again?


Its how they make it up to Cena.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

HBK better not be sucking Cena's dick like Hogan and Flair will be tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why do people care about Bray?

dude has been irrelevant since the last man standing match with cena

(I still care though )


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

pre show is starting


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambient Analyst? So yea, I guess you can say Riley pretty well does just blend in the background at times. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That promo code
:ti

PRE999

Buy a shirt get 2nd for 9.99
fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena vs Wyatt tonight? This could be fun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Soon the "WWE universe" will become the 9.99 zombies.. walking around drooling..

niiineniiineyniiine.. niiineniiineyniiine.. niiineniiineyniiine.. niiineniiineyniiine..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex Riley calling Cena stupid
:booklel

God damn this preshow is always gold
they still burying Cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Just thought of an excuse for Cena
> 
> "I didn't bring my A game into the match against the Mercenary known as Brock Lesnar, I was in turmoil after seeing my girlfriend Nikki Bella turn her back on her sister and help the authority. But I swear to each and every one of you that at night of champions I will use my rematch clause for the championship and I will beat Brock Lesnar I promise you that Cenation. So what do you say Brock round 3 come get some!"


Posted that last week before the information came out that Cena wasn't going to show up but now that he is here this week let's see if it comes true :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Posted that last week before the information came out that Cena wasn't going to show up but now that he is here this week let's see if it comes true :mark:


Have they sold their relationship on Raw/SD not just that divas show?

IMO that would make Cena look like a pussy whipped ***


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bray Wyatt getting buried by Cena again..? Yay... =/


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_Wait...Cena vs. Wyatt tonight? Yikes.

Cena getting squashed a week ago is not good news for Bray. Wyatt is gonna get hammered tonight just to make Cena look like the comeback kid._


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually think Wyatt will win in order to make Cena look more vulnerable.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I can see them going either way with the Cena/Wyatt match. I pray that Wyatt wins though. He has a mild amount of momentum now after beating Jericho.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I actually think Wyatt will win in order to make Cena look more vulnerable.


I think Jericho's going to interfere and call them both assclowns.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Alex was a GOAT he took hhh's shovel and smacked cena 16 times with it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Have they sold their relationship on Raw/SD not just that divas show?
> 
> IMO that would make Cena look like a pussy whipped ***


I actually don't think it's been mentioned on a Raw/SD which is surprising you would've thought it would've mentioned by now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Have they sold their relationship on Raw/SD not just that divas show?
> 
> IMO that would make Cena look like a pussy whipped ***


Don't worry TD comes back on The E Network the first sunday of September I think

When Cena dump her on TV, he'll be alright :cena3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AWWWW SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Timpatriot said:


> Cena to go one on one with Bray Wyatt tonight.


:bron3

Well, I don't need to see anything on this show now. No Ambrose and Bray Wyatt gets buried. Thanks for saving 3 hours of my time Vince, now I can finish the first season of Brooklyn Nine Nine.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Seth is gonna deliver a eulogy for Ambrose tonight :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The eulogy of dean ambrose should be interesting.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm really hoping HHH comes out and trolls the audience again like "Oh, all you fans the 'IWC' sitting at home on your computers were genius enough to figure out that all three options for the Ambrose vs Rollins match were DQ? That's amazing, congratulations!" With sarcasm... lol


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Seth Rollins will be doing a 'Eulogy of Dean Ambrose' tonight as announced on the pre-show. Should be interesting. I miss Ambrose already.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Booker T has been corpsing at everything today
:booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"COME ON MAN" AIN'T THREE WORDS... Fucking booker :booka


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wondering if they gonna have Rollins/Reigns interact with each other tonight?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

My body is not ready for a Bray Wyatt burial.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The family reconciliation will main event tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A Panel
A Eulogy
A Reconciliation

This is gonna be one of those fucking Raws
:Jordan


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

totally random but Burning Man just started, pretty dope live stream for the next week if anyone's interested...http://www.ustream.tv/burningman


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

It sounds from the pre show that raw will be good tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> A Panel
> A Eulogy
> A Reconciliation
> 
> ...


Another classic Monday Night Raw to remember for sure


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I wondering if they gonna have Rollins/Reigns interact with each other tonight?


Maybe we'll see Rollins vs Reigns at NOC? It all depends on whether Reigns continues to feud with Orton or not. I'd rather see Rollins vs Reigns because I can't think of who else Rollins will face at NOC that makes sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Will the Usos's lose the titles tonight? I'm thinking it's gonna happen.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Off topic, but I found out today that Slipknot and Korn will be playing in my city on Halloween! Fucking excited!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> A Panel
> A Eulogy
> A Reconciliation
> 
> ...


:mark::mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit if Bella twins main event
:maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go!!! :mark:


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Usos vs the rhodes bros for the titles


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> Off topic, but I found out today that Slipknot and Korn will be playing in my city on Halloween! Fucking excited!


I'm very curious as to how Slipknots new album is going to be.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So three awesome legends to start raw....... Just to get us to cheer cena. Fuck that


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hogan comes out first then rid flair then hbk


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Here we go again... :cena3


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What happened to the new theme?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:mark:

Tonight is the night!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Love those NOC match graphics.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Starting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

here we go


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> I'm very curious as to how Slipknots new album is going to be.


NEW ALBUM HOLY SHIT
:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat NOC graphic card :banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ. Hogan needs to fuck off now.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So they're having a wrestling forum?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wtf is this


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, here we go again...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I wanted to watch the Emmys live. But finding a solid stream was a bitch and a half. So RAW it is I guess.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Christ. 

Just what we want-a panel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the over / under for 9.99 this segment is 5
Place your bets now


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Love those NOC match graphics.


That graphic and Summerslam's theme song that played while match graphics showed gave me a boxing-promotion vibe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if HBK will oversell his handshake with Hogan and fly across the ring?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hall of fame forum **rolls eyes** o gawd


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They forgot to get these guys towels for their knees because I'm pretty sure that's where they'll be as they sing Cena's praises for 20 minutes. fpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DUBBELYOO DUBBELYOO EEE :cole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Hogan :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

EVERYONE BOW DOWN NOW AS YOU ARE INTRODUCED TO WHAT IT IS LIKE TO BE IN THE PRESENCE OF A GOD.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Hogannnnnnnn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBSHIZZZZLEEEEEE :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

in on mostly filler Raw


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

dammit, more Cena dicksucking.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HBGOAT!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So they're all here to suck Cena's dick


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Will JBL shut the fuck up?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sexy Boy :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So what's the point in this "Hall of Fame forum" again?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Always sick to see the GOAT HBK back on Raw.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

been retired for years but HBk still has more personality than the next top guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn & Hogan on screen together again...oh dear.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

any excuse to put hogan on tv


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

The only Naitch I care to see on WWE anymore is Charles Robinson
"H-B-SHIZZLE!" :jbl


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

HBK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Wish there was a muted commentary option, ya know allowing everything else to still be heard..


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy fuck I marked out like fuck when Michaels kneeled down for the pyro :mark: GOAT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

save the best for last HBK!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shawn Michaels be all like "I want my win back, BROTHER!"


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

The only hall of fame wrestling forum.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL is so fucking annoying


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it really a good idea to have Flair on another panel

WWFUCKERY and JR is still fired and this drunk is still on TV


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

the Heart Bald Kid


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Summerslam 2014 DVD cover 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91w7gk1dYML._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh how I wish WWE would hire Tony Schavonie.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't even see the point in this. Waste of time. I don't wanna hear a bunch of legends suck Cena's dick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess Michaels and Hogan made up their differences


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

An announce table in the middle of the ring? lol wtf :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So for once we're not having the old people suck Cena's dick? 

Nice change of pace.

EDIT: Nevermind, Hogan is still Cena's cheerleader.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell em Shawn :maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck do they have a Commentary table in the ring.

It be sweet if they did commentary tonight though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently Sin Cara's stripper mood lightning is also used for legends.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK not laying down for Cena. :banderas


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

flair is a cena apologist. i fucking knew it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Flair :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If only, Shawn, if only.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is how they start the show? With 3 old dudes?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

HBK burying cena.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena retire? Fat chance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If only that was the truth HBK.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Why do people care about Bray?
> 
> dude has been irrelevant since the last man standing match with cena
> 
> (I still care though )


Because WWE doesn't tell me what I should like. I care because he's a top talent despite not being treated like one.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Of course HBK is the voice of reason. :banderas


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

So when Cena invoke his rematch clause, he actually gets a rematch ?

Orton must feel so screwed right now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why are they doing this shit? Do they really need to try and put over Cena *again*?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why is the crowd booing HBK over Cena? Is this Corpus Christi?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK OFF HOGAN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Oh how I wish WWE would hire Tony Schavonie.


Just get that NXT guy that did SD and Regal. They would be amazing on Raw for commentary


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

who remembers hogan vs hbk at summerslam 2005


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

WWE are desperate. Why take up time having these has beens on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Gotta love shawn forgetting that technically Him and Flair had their "decision" made for them by losing a careers match keyfabewise


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Flair agree , he don't want to see 16's time


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Here it comes


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

God I hate Hogan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brother Brother Brother! - HBK


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena ain't losing this shit surely


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is there a reason this shit can't be saved for the NoC pre-show (other than the fact that Cena or Heyman are probably going to interrupt)?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaah lose one match and you should retire. Seems legit!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Naitch ain't feeling it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Aint this shit what the pre show was made for?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hogan on his knees already. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Why are they doing this shit? Do they really need to try and put over Cena *again*?


The have Bray to do that later tonight




Thrash™;38821890 said:


> Hogan on his knees already. :lol


Flair half in the bag already.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrotherJackDude > Hustle Loyalty Respect


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hbk fucking laughing at what hogan said. Haha.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Christ. Hogan needs to fuck off now.


I truly couldn't care less about seeing Hogan and Flair every week.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SCHTYLIN'...PROFILIN...*hic*...I'LL TAKE MY DICK OUT FOR A LITTLE GIRL...*hic* WOOOOO! :flair


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao HBK


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did they bring three of the greats out just to put over the Cena redemption arc?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is Flair pished :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hogan sucking up to Cena is making me sick in my stomach


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why isn't Bret Hart on this panel.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hogan shutup about hustle loyalty respect shit and I love HBK keeping it real


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, Hogan's wig pisses me off like wtf you know you can afford a better wig than that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is so desperate. Even for wwe's standards


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Not really a ringing endorsement of John Cena's chances


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

everybody likes John Cena :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

DAT SCRIP SHAWN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hogan is actually the first one to make a legit point: Cena has beat Lesnar before.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Unless this is actually going somewhere they probably could've saved this for the pre-show for NOC or something.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Chicago?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Everybody likes John Cena; doesn't change the fact that he doesn't have a chance."
It's Opposite Day!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Brother!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the point?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Did Hogan just say Cena/Brock happened in Chicago? Or did I mishear him?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's not the rubber match Hogan, actually.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicago? By the way it looks like we found the Spanish announce table.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena's going over at NOC lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Their stacking the odds against Cena even more. This doesn't look good. Please no superCena. LOL @ HBK and Hogan bitching each other out.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"Everyone likes Cena..." 
WRONG.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This sucks.


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

this is wack


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HBK!!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Hogan is actually the first one to make a legit point: Cena has beat Lesnar before.


But Cena didn't end the streak.

Brock did.


Brock is illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Cena is definitely going to win. Fuck.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Rubber match" :lol

Bullshit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Shawn keeping it real :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah HBK the crowd surely loves Cena all the time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what a bunch of marks.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Gotta paint ceenuh as the underdog.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And cue Cena :facepalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BoooooooooooO! 


Cena sucks! Damn it why is he still here.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

trollfest


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes golden boy :cena2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HB-Shizzle relapsing and doing lines off his wife's donk + Slick Ric going on a drunken stupor of recollecting awesome wrestling stories = Best for business, brother.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena is gonna win isn't he
fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Good fucking lord who writes this shit? 

And here's Cena no selling shit.

All 3 of them obligated to suck his dick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Hogan is a pathetic and desperate corporate shill.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THE CHAMP IIIIIIIIS HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

At least Cena is there in person to get his dick sucked


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Here comes Cenut


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena gonna FU HBK guys. Get ready


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK what the fuck is going on?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Brought you by Mcdonald's.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What's the point?


Set-up for a "serious" Cena promo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena out to get his dick sucked live on Monday Night Raw by the legends in the middle of the ring


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No smiling from Cena.................yet.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The corny jokes are HERE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lydeck said:


> Cena is definitely going to win. Fuck.


Heshould, you can't have Brock as champion until WM like some claim he will be.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

The way they are writing off Cena makes me think he's winning at NoC


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

At least we don't have to watch this idiot carry the belts around his kneck anymore


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Is Flair pished :lol


Is Flair ever not pished?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena looks so tired of the same routine. Looks so tired of himself lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>hall of fame panel
>cena


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And John no-sells the beating as usual.


FUCK YOU, CENA!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Jesus fuck Hogan is so cringe-worthy. The Cena cock sucking is unbearable.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh wow the BOOS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> Why isn't Bret Hart on this panel.


Because he couldn't give even a teaspoon of a fuck about this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No selling Brock's beatdown, eh John?

:cena5

Pathetic.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena might be the only guy in wrestling history to sell more merch than injuries.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is fucking boring beyond belief.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AA hogan through the table and I'm a Cena fan for life.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> "Rubber match" :lol
> 
> Bullshit.


Yeah, Brock is already 2-1 against Cena on singles PPV, everyone forget Backlash 2003? Haha!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great start to raw so far


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone gonna get me some chicken wings,
someone gonna get me some chicken wings,

Heat em up, dress them up, get some ranch...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The only man in the ring that Hogan hasn't beat is Cena

1 more match brother :hogan2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heyman should have interrupted.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This crowd is dead.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

What is the point in this bullshit?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS!"
I love you, Anaheim crowd. :banderas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kick them all in the face Cena


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena doing the Cena thing....can't even complain anymore.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just bursted out laughing at the "you three have influenced my life" line.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> What is the point in this bullshit?


There is no Brock, No daniel bryan, no Ambrose, they need to kill time ha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:cena3 BFFs with Flair


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena and Hogan have matching outfits.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

8 minutes in, the show already sucks deep cavernous ass. I hope this is just a way to fake us out for what's coming up.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

How are they making me wish the Authority opened the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd cheered at the mention of Cena's name before he came out.

Cena comes out, and then they boo him.

I don't get this crowd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Recreational"? They must've went to recreation center and played basketball. :kappa


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

100 % beatdown ass whupping

and not selling any of it


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here we go with that never give up shit......


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is horrible. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cena teasing another heel turn...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This show is going to drag tonight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish Hogan would go NWO style on Cena and use the spray paint and all.....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, I'm usually not part of the anti-Cena brigade, but jfc such a no sell. fpalm


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Cena makes me feel physically ill.


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

This is embarrassing....I'm not even a Cena hater (I think he's better than haters say he is, but worse than his biggest fans claim). 

HBK/Hogan/Flair the WWE is REALLY trying and it's just sad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe WWE went back to John Cena. Damn they just killed all my ideas. 

Looks like it will be Cena to close out 2014.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I have this garbage muted, but I'm guessing by Cena's serious face and pointing at the crowd that he's not saying anything I wouldn't expect him to be?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Not long before Hogan starts stroking to this speech


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> 100 % beatdown ass whupping
> 
> and not selling any of it


He was gone a week.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No selling Da Rock eh


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's fucking pitiful they need to bring legends in for this bullshit. Typical cena promo typical PPV buildup. Fucking hell.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bigger rematch than him vs Rock 2?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

He's not going to beat Brock Lesnar, he's going to beat his ass guys!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty good promo by Cena
No cheesiness, I liked it


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Romangirl252 said:


> Great start to raw so far


really? pretty crap i think


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just fucking dreadful.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Exact same promo that he cut before summerslam, and the time before that, and the time before that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bigger than The Rock rematch???


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was incredibly predictable and boring.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wasn't his rematch against The Rock the "biggest rematch of his life"?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

John Cena told them start up what his doing at noc


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cena is such a cunt fuck. God sake.

He really will never change his character.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

How can every match be the hardest match of his life?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Biggest rematch of my life."

Welp, looks like Cena is winning at NOC.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a shit segment. :lol:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Horrible but atleast it was short I guess...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I have no interest in a rematch. That SS squash killed everything I loved about Brock/Cena.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Cena is so fucking weak.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope Lesnar destroys Cena again, 17 suplexes this time. Fucking cornball says the same shit every week. I'm going to get my ass kicked, but I will kick Lesnar's ass. I know it's not going to be easy, but I never give up. Fuck you.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that was POINTLESS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Goddamn it, Bray is going to get fed to him again?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

He's going over at NOC... isn't he?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically nothing changed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray takin another L :duck


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

GoldStar should be champs!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck, the day he's gone it will be a day to rejoice


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wyatt getting fed to Cena tonight.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

What the fuck? Cena is going to bury Bray again? :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Biggest rematch of his life? 

Just last year at Mania 29 it was the biggest rematch of his life.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank fuck that is over.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why are they going to squash Bray Wyatt?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wyatt to do the job to Cena again fpalm


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Pretty straight forward from Cena. Wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know the name of the song that was just on there when they showed Swagger and Rusev?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

In B4 Swagger loses and Jack Thwagger goes into a coma.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Bigger rematch than him vs Rock 2?


Yes because Brock destroyed him and when he lost to the rock is was because Cena was careless/cocky (kayfabe).


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Son of a bitch! 

He's gonna kill Bray!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

O-Oh God, no...Swagger to finally be buried by Rusev. Welp, the protection was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

letdown


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Lana is so fine


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Boooooooooooring. Fucking hell that was awful


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Are they seriously gonna have Swagger get squashed again? sigh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So after that crap it's obvious Wyatt is losing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Add another loss for Swagger.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That was unbelievably stupid. Storyline wise there SHOULD be a character change going on right now just because of what had happened. He should be either extremely skeptical or extremely pissed off. Instead he's just normal? Fuck it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So...this was just a way for the legends put Cena over even more. Yawn.

We know how this ends, folks. Lets not pretend like we don't.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Does anyone know the name of the song that was just on there when they showed Swagger and Rusev?


Denial - We Are Harlot


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lmao I wish Lesnar would come out and legit beat the fuck out of Cena. This shit is ridiculous. I don't care if having Brock as champ till WM is bad for business, it's so much better than Cena.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena will still win every match he's in prior to facing Lesnar at NOC. Bray gets buried again tonight, folks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone tell Lawler that The Dust Brothers beat the Shield for the Tag Belts..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, that was disappointing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cena3 I'm not going to beat Brock Lesnar, I'm going to beat Brock Lesnar's ass

Does that even make sense? :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RUSEV will squash Jack Swagger clean this time. Swagger will plummet back down into the lower card and RUSEV will rise up only to be halted by Cena in a couple of months.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Parker said:


> Anyone wonder what these creative team members think about when writing this shit?





I'm convinced John Cena has a personality disorder and needs to be loved. No one with as little talent and charisma as him would get his ass kissed like he just got otherwise. 10 years of mediocrity. Good grief - we've cena nuff.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Same old Cena, same old shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

New tag champs tonight? :mark:


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Average opening segment. Expected more from Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only current day WWE can make having HBK, Flair, and Hogan in the ring at the same time be completely meaningless and boring.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

this has rock vs cena written all over it. There you have it folks, cena regains the title at night of champions


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dust to Dust getting a shot at the Tag Team Titles Cosmic Key against the Usos tonight could very well be a match solid enough to make me forget about Wyatt clearly taking the L to John Boy tonight.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

More overcome the odds bullshit. That is all they are setting up with this.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Bray and Swagger both to win lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bray is winning tonight 
Cena will be about to win BOOM
Brocks Music
Paul E comes out goating it up 
and Bray wins!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So...is Swagger gonna tap and Dallas come out and talk shit? Fuck, what are they thinking? They protected him at Summerslam just to bury him at RAW? Christ, I don't even wanna watch...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> :cena3 I'm not going to beat Brock Lesnar, I'm going to beat Brock Lesnar's ass
> 
> Does that even make sense? :lol


If it means he's not going to win it does.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:vince$ "Swagger, tonight, you'll be fighting Rusev......."








"........."

:vince4 "And you'll win this time. I promise."








"........."

_*Swagger leaves.*_

:vince$ "Sucker."


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :cena3 I'm not going to beat Brock Lesnar, I'm going to beat Brock Lesnar's ass
> 
> Does that even make sense? :lol



Nothing he says makes sense. He can't talk on the mic.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, just do Rusev/Swagger 3 with no promotion. Meh, at least it'll be good.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

I liked it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> :cena3 I'm not going to beat Brock Lesnar, I'm going to beat Brock Lesnar's ass
> 
> Does that even make sense? :lol


Apparently he's going into Dean Ambrose/Randy Orton's stash and date rape Brock.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why can't Cena come out bandaged or limp a little bit, fight changed jack shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Parker said:


> Anyone wonder what these creative team members think about when writing this shit?


They don't

They just play madlibs with Vince and that is how they make their story lines


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This Raw is going to suck more balls than Hogan whenever he gives his opinion on Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Denial - We Are Harlot


Cheers :


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Cena to pick off the carcass that was Wyatt's career








[/IMG]

And the Rusev Swagger feud is over, but we are having another match anyway ? 

JFC what braindamaged ********* is booking tonight


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see Cena's promo after Lesnar pushes his stool in again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> :vince$ "Swagger, tonight, you'll be fighting Rusev......."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THIS COMPANY THINKING?
He's OBVIOUSLY going to tap or something and Dallas will come out and talk shit. WHY? What the hell? fpalm


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

That opener might gave me cancer. Honestly it killed all the momentum of this RAW for me


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Hope to God Bray wins this, after beating Jericho he damn well better beat :cena3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Did you expect a character change, fans? WELL FUCK YOU! Same old shit for you, ****! 

I'm out. That opening segment did nothing to capture my interest and most of the guys who entertain me are not even there right now, so fuck it. Load of garbage.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WCW NITROS AVAILABLE NEXT WEEK ON THE NETWORK????


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana kada


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This feels like it will be a throwaway episode with little to no storyline progression.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

NITRO IS ON THE NETWORK!!! 

YES!!!

Got SNME, Clash of Champions, and Nitro! 

I've officially got all I wanted from the Network, lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitro :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

100 hours of Nitro? So just the first year I'm assuming?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldust & Stardust will win the TTT's tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jobber entrance. swagger's winning this.


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

Why not put up all the Raws and Smackdowns firts?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Where's Zeb?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

America, it's time to invest in a new hero. This Swagger thing isn't working out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

One last big pop for Swagger before he's completely buried.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

My network subscription is now up three days after NOC. You can damn well bet if cena wins I will not be renewing, and I have a feeling many others will opt out of renewing as well.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn I truly marked for Jack right there


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> 100 hours of Nitro? So just the first year I'm assuming?


The WWE NETWORK is FINALLY putting up something WORTH watching.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You better not lose, Swagger, you fucker.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Even if Swagger wins this will be pointless as shit. If they wanted him to go over in this feud he would have won at Summerslam.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm only here for the tears of Thwagger. :maury

Nah, seriously, I'm only here for the tears of Thwagger.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> :cena3 I'm not going to beat Brock Lesnar, I'm going to beat Brock Lesnar's ass
> 
> Does that even make sense? :lol


He's going to beat dat ass of Brock. :cena3 Yes ****!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Every WCW Monday Nitro coming to the network :mark:

This is the greatest night in the history of our sport! :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Oh POW" :lawler


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One last big pop for Swagger before he's completely buried.


hope you get 1 last gif out of this match


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> That opener might gave me cancer. Honestly it killed all the momentum for this RAW for me


It killed all momentum that was built from Summerslam. Cena will overcome the odds yet again. That is all this is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, Swagger still showing signs of an injury?!?! 

I am pleasantly surprised!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jack Swagger is one cool mufuucka. He still seems pretty over so hopefully he stays relevant after this Rusev feud.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One last big pop for Swagger before he's completely buried.



It was a nice run while it lasted. I hate the way WWE handled this feud though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I'm only here for the tears of Thwagger. :maury
> 
> Nah, seriously, I'm only here for the tears of Thwagger.


:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice to see Zeb recovering


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why the fuck are we doing this on RAW :bosh4


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

lol @ that opening. 

what a waste of an appearance for HBK, Hogan and Flair.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That had to be one of the most boring and redundant openings of ALL TIME.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I'm only here for the tears of Thwagger. :maury
> 
> Nah, seriously, I'm only here for the tears of Thwagger.


This, me too


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Come on Swagger! Please god just win this one time against RUSEV VUTRIA RUSEV MACHKA


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking dumb storyline.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One last big pop for Swagger before he's completely buried.




We believe in Jack Thwagger!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The lack of Zeb and his God-tier mustache is worrying. :\


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> jobber entrance. swagger's winning this.


Cesaro had a jobber entrance last RAW and beat Swagger. Means nothing, it's just time constraints.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe the Uso's will drop the belts tonight?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why was everyone surprised about Cena being the same ol' bore? He's not going to change just like that as sad as it sounds.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Zeb officially gone now? He made Swagger likable. They better not have taken him from both Cesaro and Swagger as soon as they gained momentum


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How the fuck is Rusev dating Lana?

This makes me sad


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TNA Original said:


> So when Cena invoke his rematch clause, he actually gets a rematch ?
> 
> Orton must feel so screwed right now.


It should be a triple threat match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Parker said:


> Why the fuck are we doing this on RAW :bosh4


Three hours.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo Dallas is gonna come out to cost Rusev the match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So the Arrowhead Pond is now called the Honda Center.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This feud has been handled so badly that neither of these guys have got anything from it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> The WWE NETWORK is FINALLY putting up something WORTH watching.


I love their shows like Countdown, but this is certainly a huge selling point. I hardly watched Nitro, so watching in order will be wicked.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll reiterate this: This crowd is dead.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You know it is bad when the feud you want to see on your screen the most is the Roman Reigns one.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Is the crowd dead or did someone cut off the crowd mics?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Seems like we are in for a terrible RAW today.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Bo Dallas is gonna come out to cost Rusev the match.


Swagger***


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"USA" 
*knees him in the gut*

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, why are they dragging out his burial? Like, fuck, man, DO IT already.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Big E actually had good matches with Rusev.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

WILL SOMEONE GIVE ORTON ROLLINS CASE BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS NEEDED FOR ORTON TO GET HIS DAMN TITLE REMATCH


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

What happened to Mark Henry?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why hasn't this match ended yet.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

On a scale of 1 to 10, Lana is like a 23.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> This feud has been handled so badly that neither of these guys have got anything from it


No shit, JBL needs to back off some, I know he is the "heel" but fucks sake it's overkill.

This episode has been grade F shit so far. That Cena segment was physically sickening..


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, why are they dragging out his burial? Like, fuck, man, DO IT already.




He failed


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, why are they dragging out his burial? Like, fuck, man, DO IT already.


It's like you want to see Swagger get destroyed :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3 is going to NIC to beat Lesnar's ass

kay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Why does every feud nowdays have to drag out for months?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Hacksaw Jack Swagger. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone ever actually watched any of that Chrisley Knows Best show they always pimp during Raw? Is it as horrible as it appears? It looks absolutely terrible.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I love their shows like Countdown, but this is certainly a huge selling point. I hardly watched Nitro, so watching in order will be wicked.


The WWE Network promo said "The Very Best of Nitro". 

So it's not the WCW Nitro shows, it's WWE's Best of Home Videos.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> You know it is bad when the feud you want to see on your screen the most is the Roman Reigns one.


Or eager to see a Nikki Bella segment.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, why are they dragging out his burial? Like, fuck, man, DO IT already.


What? You want your favorite wrestler to get squashed? Some fan you are...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why wasn't JBL so fucking irate at Big E when he got his ass beat by Rusev at two straight PPV's by tapping out cleanly? Big E was out there waving the American flag and being all patriotic too.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> "USA"
> *knees him in the gut*
> 
> :lmao


It's like USA are the HEELS here. :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, why are they dragging out his burial? Like, fuck, man, DO IT already.


They're savoring the satisfaction. They are to burying like the Boltons are to flaying.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I'll reiterate this: This crowd is dead.


What is there to be excited about?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, Lana is like a 23.


Just a 23? :kobe


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Zigberg said:


> Jesus fuck Hogan is so cringe-worthy. The Cena cock sucking is unbearable.


lmfao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RKO 4life said:


> WILL SOMEONE GIVE ORTON ROLLINS CASE BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS NEEDED FOR ORTON TO GET HIS DAMN TITLE REMATCH


You really want Orton smoked by Brock in three min.?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

hng13 said:


> What happened to Mark Henry?



He's in a tag team with the Big Slow. Yeah, hold us back lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So, Swagger to tap so the crowd turns on him and he joins Dallas? I can see it...makes me wanna hurl, but it's likely.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure if weak crowd tonight or just havent had anything to be interested in yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does it feel like Raw has been on for two hours already and its only been 20 mins


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Anyone ever actually watched any of that Chrisley Knows Best show they always pimp during Raw? Is it as horrible as it appears? It looks absolutely terrible.


Nope. 
Reality TV shows today is worse than it was 10 years ago, and 10 years ago it was bad.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So, Swagger to tap so the crowd turns on him and he joins Dallas? I can see it...makes me wanna hurl, but it's likely.


I hope not.

Despite Zeb not being there, this "WE THE PEOPLE" thing is OVER and thus, it makes Swagger OVER.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

RKO 4life said:


> WILL SOMEONE GIVE ORTON ROLLINS CASE BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS NEEDED FOR ORTON TO GET HIS DAMN TITLE REMATCH


Because everyone's clamoring for another Orton title run....


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Jack Swagger is trying his heart out in there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Why wasn't JBL so fucking irate at Big E when he got his ass beat by Rusev at two straight PPV's by tapping out cleanly? Big E was out there waving the American flag and being all patriotic too.


Well if you're black and going up against Rusev, it's an automatic loss. Plus there's no chance Swagger's going "These Hos ain't loyal" on the mic.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I find it hilarious that on this Bosley hair restoration commercial that the doctor mapping out the procedure is an older, balding gentleman.

That entertained me more than the first 20 minutes of Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Despite Zeb not being there, this "WE THE PEOPLE" thing is OVER and thus, it makes Swagger OVER.


Agreed, but it's likely.



That Red said:


> Jack Swagger is trying his heart out in there


Makes the burial that much more painful.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Mann....Wrestlemania 30 was actually just right for John Cena. No longer in the main event, no championships, etc. just a solid high-mid card match. That is where they should have kept him from there....yet they decide to pull him back into the main spotlight. Looks like they are pushing for a 2020 fade out for him now......ughhhhh, God I like Cena, but it's hard to watch him anymore. I cannot believe the writing has been on the wall for a decade now, and still Vince and the bigwigs cannot change things. WHY ARE THEY SO DAMN AFRAID TO CHANGE MEDIOCRITY? Not like they are gonna lose more money than they are now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

skarvika said:


> Why does every feud nowdays have to drag out for months?


Feuds used to drag out for years!!! The main difference is WWE didn't suck, hell some of the best long standing feuds had nothing to do with WWE.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO what's with that twirl from Rusev.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Woah, I thought Rusev got Swags in the nuts right there.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That Red said:


> Jack Swagger is trying his heart out in there


And it's not any good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

As if losing a match will make Swagger have to move to a different country...Oh JBL!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just tap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What an awful bit of commentary from Cole that just was


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lock the grape vine, SWAGGAH!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev ain't tapping


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Um are the ring ropes lowered or is Swagger that fucking tall
DAMN


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

World's Best said:


> I find it hilarious that on this Bosley hair restoration commercial that the doctor mapping out the procedure is an older, balding gentleman.
> 
> That entertained me more than the first 20 minutes of Raw.
> 
> ...


Raw opened with a panel of older, balding gentlemen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Man, I miss Ambrose.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cole tryharding


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Michael Cole seems pretty good to listen to tonight


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Rusev wins via count out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev about to sell the ankle injury for about a month.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm glad Swagger's sticking with the blue gear, it looks nice.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mick Foley is the only who I knew who passed out rather than tap out. 

I think he gave himself the mandible claw.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Um are the ring ropes lowered or is Swagger that fucking tall
> DAMN


He's 6 foot 7 in.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rusev, DA SELLING GOD


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Swagger's about to tap. RIP.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger to tap now for sure.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy shit that was good


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

COME ON SWAGGER ACTUALLY WIN THIS TIME PLEASE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Raw opened with a panel of older, balding gentlemen.



Who were basically there to praise Cena.... 

Therefore, the balding doctor wins by default. :abed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Rusev is the best seller in the company.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Mick Foley is the only who I knew who passed out rather than tap out.
> 
> I think he gave himself the mandible claw.


Stone Cold Steve Austin passed out to Bret Hart's Sharpshooter.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Win it lose the match, they are makin Swagger look good here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jack Swagger with a jackknife cover, i see what he did there...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ribs versus ankle who will crack first?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Um are the ring ropes lowered or is Swagger that fucking tall
> DAMN



He's deceptively tall. A legit 6'6".


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Good lord, enough advertising at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good match so far, nice to see two big guys selling everything so well


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Hardy: My Life My Rules advertised. :banderas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why did he shout 'we the people' at him :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Rusev little-kid windmilling Swagger.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why is this match not ending.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This match has been much better than the Summerslam match. It makes Swagger look like the actual underdog and not friggen Rusev.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

USSR! USSR! USSR!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These guys have good ass chemistry with each other. Loving this match so far.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't give two fucks about this.. I'm no fucks given O'toole..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena could have came back for this moment, help Swagger instead of hogging the top card lime light. :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These two have good matches. 

They established two characters that are clearly at odds, and they made Rusev's unbeaten streak worth enough to the point that fans WANT to see him lose, so the match has plenty of context to give people a reason to care. 

The Anti-USA stuff is played out, but at least they are doing basic stuff well.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rusev is probably going to pin Swagger rather than tap him out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now it's the passion of Swagger.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I just vaguely heard a "sexual chocolate" chant lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

The crowd is so quiet


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why doesn't Swagger just stand on his toes?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ThunderAngel said:


> Michael Cole seems pretty good to listen to tonight


For the most part he's actually been calling the match tonight. It's pretty refreshing, but it won't be long till 9.99!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It pains me to say it but JBL is almost worse than Lawler. Everything Lawler says is retarded, JBL is getting to be retarded AND annoying.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

So much filler *clap* *clap* *clap clap clap* so much filler *clap* *clap* *clap clap clap*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohh what the fuck was that, cmonnnnnnn.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

This booking is so confusing


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

No quit in Jack


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What a gay finish

Seriously


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow an ending to somewhat protect Swagger 

:nice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

again??? this shit is just getting ridiculous


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome match!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that finish sucked.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That was gay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp that's it for swagger


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What was the point of that?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Bury this company, what a shit ending.*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL, Cole! "WHAT!?"....


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

lol Swagger losing again. Enjoy your obscurity, Jack.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

BULL SHIT :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

thoughts on the finish thwaggz


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me? WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH HIS BOOKING? Is this company INSANE? The fans are going to turn on him from this god awful booking.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What is JBL attempting to do for Swagger? He's cheering him on, but essentially telling everyone why he's such a disappointment and that he sucks. For fucks sake it's not only annoying as hell but doing NOTHING for Swagger or Rusev in the least. Why WWE felt the need to draw out this feud I'll never know. Yes, Swagger lost at SummerSlam, but having him lose again tonight is a FUCKING BURIAL, it's not even making Rusev look any better.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol

Well, that was a bit of a poor finish.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

What an absolute, BULLSHIT finish.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So Swagger still hasnt been pinned or given up. Thus feud continues.... FUCK OUR LIVES.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at winning via stomping


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"I'll never give up" only goes on for so long. In this case, it's doing nothing for Jack Swagger.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Refs stopping matches.........fucking retarded trend


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

God dammit Swagger you are a failure as an American Hero.

Kurt Angle come back and save us from Russia


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a waste of 15 minutes :maury


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:no:

Liked the match until that stupid ending.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This doesn't even make Swagger look good, he's just getting his ass beat over and over while Rusev stands tall.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I really don't get the point of this. It doesn't make Swagger look any stronger when you have this twice in a row.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and no fucks are given for Swagger by the WWE


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

First 30 minutes have been just pointless...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, that was a good fucking match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Keeping rusev strong for Johnny boy to conquer


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Another pointless match with a cheap ending.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swagger learned to never give up from The School of Hustle, Loyalty and Respect :cena5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK that finish is bullshit. 

The idea of it is not bullshit, but the fact that they went with it out of storyline convenience but won't adhere to the ruling consistently.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Jack ... he needs a mentor ... how awesome would it have been if Angle's music hit during that beatdown?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The referee deemed this match unfit to continue.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Dead God...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This finish :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh no, more Bella segments...


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

RIP Swags. Say hi to the gang on the way down


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

So is that the end of this feud? Since Mark Henry is coming for him..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

No :bo?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH HIS BOOKING? Is this company INSANE? The fans are going to turn on him from this god awful booking.


:lmao Your rage brings me joy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

more Bella shit? Just have some fucking wrestling.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah that was a terrible ending


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

CESARO GONNA BE #1 CONTENDER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As Bret Hart would say, "THIS IS BULLSHIT!" *pushes Vince McMahon to the ground*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can my nig Kurt Angle come in and teach Swagger how to grapevine the ankle lock? Like he'd have him beat if he learned that technique. :yes:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jesus Christ, please no.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Brockski Lesnarski Rusevski


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Of course Lawler will be in the ring with the Bellas.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

It would be hilarious if JBL said he had enough and got into ring and decapitated Rusev with the Clothesline from Hell. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RockNova (Nov 4, 2011)

Will Bray Wyatt Defeat John Cena Tonight?


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

The refs won't stop Brock/Cena but gladly go it for Swagger/Rusev. That logic.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

LOl well that ended rather awkwardly.

CESARO!

:mark:


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

wtf? new u.s title?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That was a fucking beautiful jackknife cover, though. Never seen Swagger do it.


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Jesus Christ fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RVD vs. Cesaro again? Holy fuck we are in a time warp.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro is clearly winning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH HIS BOOKING? Is this company INSANE? The fans are going to turn on him from this god awful booking.


I'm with you, Jack.


I mean....THE VERY LEAST is they could give us an actual PINFALL OR SUBMISSION.

Not this CAN'T-CONTINUE CRAP!!! :cuss:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please Cesaro win. Sheamus ans Cesaro have pretty damn good matches against each other.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RVD/Cesaro again

RVD gets random US title opportunity

All Cesaro had to do was come out on commentary last week to get an opporunity


#WWEBOOKING


----------



## Gutter Twin (Aug 25, 2014)

Some of you guys need to chill the fuck out. He's not losing clean and is being made to look like he's hit rock bottom. Swagger is most likely going to get his back eventually.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> God dammit Swagger you are a failure as an American Hero.
> 
> Kurt Angle come back and save us from Russia


But :trips doesn't want Angle back...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Jesus their putting the Bellas in the ring, and to cover up their terrible mic work they will also send in... 

:lawler

fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:hbk


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Hope Cesaro wins, mainly because I want to give a damn about him again.

:cesaro2


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh great. Another Bella segment. Gonna need to chug a bottle of 5 Hour Energy to stay awake for this.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Number one contender match for a belt that nobody care about sweet 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

RVD-Cesaro :lel


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I feel like I've seen RVD/Cesaro 2302393248 times since RVD returned.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought RVD already got written off for his break


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

MURICA not giving up :woods


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

On the bright side the Bellas won't be main-eventing since John Cena is back


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH HIS BOOKING? Is this company INSANE? The fans are going to turn on him from this god awful booking.


This really makes me sick, I can't get why the fuck does that company don't want its wrestlers to be over with crowd, when they see someone they don't like actually being over they have to mess that shit up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seriously? The new Leprechaun movie is a 'serious' horror film? What's the point of re-doing this movie at all if you're going to remove the only reason the film series stood out.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

The way they keep having Swagger "lose" but without getting pinned or tapping makes me wonder if this is building to something for Swagger. Obv Rusev is being built for Cena, but if Swagger never gets a win over Rusev that kinda sucks and seems like a huge missed opportunity


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jaydash said:


> The refs won't stop Brock/Cena but gladly go it for Swagger/Rusev. That logic.


JAWN CHAINA NEFA GIEF UPP!!!!!

:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Depressing to see Swagger's momentum effectively being fucked despite getting solid cheers since turning face. It's like Cesaro all over again. :StephenA


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll know RVD is winning right?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

RVD vs Cesaro again. fpalm


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Awesome match!




5 stars!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Please Cesaro win. Sheamus ans Cesaro have pretty damn good matches against each other.


This.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Who cares who the US champion is?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Leprechaun Origins :mark:

I'm actually looking forward to that. I've got all the Warwick Davies Leprechaun movies already


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Job Van Dam is back.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Raw is so boring wow see you in April 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is a boring RAW with idiotic booking. fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lawler's calling out girls half his age agin? :nice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Oh Jesus their putting the Bellas in the ring, and to cover up their terrible mic work they will also send in...
> 
> :lawler
> 
> ...



If this was Lawler from 14 years ago, he could easily cover up the Bellas awful mic work, at least to a certain degree.

2014 Lawler?

Nope.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> RVD vs. Cesaro again? Holy fuck we are in a time warp.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lana's body was just.... I'm saying got damn. I was Sahara Desert thirsty staring at her.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Good match and nice tits on Lana


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Crowd still seems hot for Swagger, hopefully that'll carry over. Dumbass ref. I know scripted but still makes me mad as fuck. What are they doing with him? At this point I'd prefer him as a jobber. At the very least I'll know there isn't anything else in store.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

OddSquad said:


> Hope Cesaro wins, mainly because I want to give a damn about him again.
> 
> :cesaro2


Then you probably want Cesaro to be as far away from the US Title as possible.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> Job Van Dam is back.




Hopefully - it's a shame Cesaro is as low on the card as he is - he's easily one of the top 5 wrestlers in the company. But he can def beat Job Van Dam.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

King misses these times interviewing the girls 










Now he gets this Bella's bullshit. You know he's crying inside


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Seriously? The new Leprechaun movie is a 'serious' horror film? What's the point of re-doing this movie at all if you're going to remove the only reason the film series stood out.


That's how remakes work, brah. Take the basic concept and erase all originality and entertainment value from it. :genius


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

skyman101 said:


> RVD vs Cesaro again. fpalm


Well, it makes sense as only 43 people watched Summerslam pre-show lol!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't even remember who the US champion is right now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They somehow managed to take the one feud that was half decent going on right now and fucking ruin it?? And they want people to buy a network?? I am starting to regret I had ever signed up to start with.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

The continued burial of swagger + same old cena promo+ more god awful Bella Steph shit= WWE IS GARBAGE


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bellas to main-event?


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Obvious Kurt Angle return is obvious


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait, no Dallas? Uh, hmm....da fuck is this company doing? This booking would have made a lil bit of sense last week, but suddenly Bo just has no interest in Swagger?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lana's body was just.... I'm saying got damn. I was Sahara Desert thirsty staring at her.




Did you see one of the fans next to his wife sneak a peak at her? LOL he was like ' damn' and then looked away and then looked back quickly haha.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Crisley knows best is a great show. Everyone needs to watch it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"You got to protect the young talent men, you can't just call up guys from NXT, there is not room for them, the roster is packed." Yet we see Cesaro vs Rvd for the 999 time. Just mix it up a little bit, if you have so many wrestlers use them damn it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:bo​


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

All you gotta do...is BOLIEVE!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bo again lol


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck Bo Dallas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO-LIEVE! <3 :bo


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

The King is GREAT as a heel commentator. But King lately is just brutal to watch. It's putting a stain to his and JR's great work.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can Bo dallas get the fuck off of tv? he is legitimately the worst pro wrestler in the world.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

There's my boy, :bo.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wait, no Dallas? Uh, hmm....da fuck is this company doing? This booking would have made a lil bit of sense last week, but suddenly Bo just has no interest in Swagger?


I was wrong. fpalm

Please don't turn Swagger into a Bo-liever. Just let him go over or job, but don't try and make those two an item.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder how good of a troll Bo would be if he got himself an account here on WF.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Cesaro for the obvious win


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know why Swagger wouldn't just punch Bo right there.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If it was 2000 Lana would be in Playboy.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ugh, this ginger fuck on commentary. Thank god for mute.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Bellas to main-event?




STEPH! STEPH! STEPH!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wait, no Dallas? Uh, hmm....da fuck is this company doing? This booking would have made a lil bit of sense last week, but suddenly Bo just has no interest in Swagger?


Spoke too soon. :bo


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Then you probably want Cesaro to be as far away from the US Title as possible.


:clap Got a chuckle out of that, nice one :cesaro


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero better win this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I can't even remember who the US champion is right now.


Last one I remember is Ambrose, so that's what I'm going to go with. F Sheamus.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bo Dallas, you are a tumor on the testicle of professional wrestling.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep Dallas away from this jobber.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wait, no Dallas? Uh, hmm....da fuck is this company doing? This booking would have made a lil bit of sense last week, but suddenly Bo just has no interest in Swagger?




You say something?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg... Swagger is about to become the Bo's Shannon Moore, from the Mattitude days. This will be amazing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*The ONE feud that was any good!!!!!!* (Ok, except Rollins and Ambrose I guess.)


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Noth My Ribth Hurth. Its timeth toth Bo-Leath!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, a new fresh match.....oh wait it's RVD/Cesaro

Nevermind



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

RVD!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Cesaro's theme song sounds like when I drive the ambulance down grove street in GTA.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Sheamus' mustache has to go, it's grossin' me out...


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Cesaro vs RVD? AGAIN?!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Natecore said:


> Crisley knows best is a great show. Everyone needs to watch it.


I've watched it, he is kinda douche but his daughter could get it


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So F'ed up what they done to Cesaro. 


and my god RVD. The US title belt is beneath you man.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

One of a Kind!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Can Bo dallas get the fuck off of tv? he is legitimately the worst pro wrestler in the world.


No, still Khali, and it will continue to be Khali until he retires. Worst "wrestler" in any league.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

wtf hahahaha weren't Shaemus and RVD a team? This company fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uh.. I thought...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Job Van Dam time!


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> King misses these times interviewing the girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella Twins are better than Sable in every way.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Sheamus may possibly be the most forgettable US champ of all time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I can't even remember who the US champion is right now.


Sheamus...i know...forgettable


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought RVD had been written off TV for a while last week?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought RVD was supposed to be on vacations?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> That's how remakes work, brah. Take the basic concept and erase all originality and entertainment value from it. :genius


They at least usually keep the same genre of the film. Making it into another generic horror film is just senseless... which I guess explains it considering this is a WWE studios film.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cesaro's theme is just as cringing as ....


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> If it was 2000 Lana would be in Playboy.


there are like you know, nudes of her


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RVD, Cesaro, and Sheamus are in that rotting space of infernal imbo known and the lower mid card, fighting for a useless championship. What a waste of all their talents. fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Just when you thought the commentary couldn't get any worse.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BrockTheOne said:


> Cesaro's theme song sounds like when I drive the ambulance down grove street in GTA.


Grand Theft Antonio: Someone stole his first name.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

King of "Swingers"? Sheamus, that's not PG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus looking like he just got back from a Pub.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

See jobbing in the WWE = Title shot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Bo Dallas, you are a tumor on the testicle of professional wrestling.


Is he a BOnad?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lazy ass booking. Just setting up a random #1 contender match.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lmao @ people in here. Swagger being in a meaningful program and testing Rusev like no one else has to this point = BERRIED


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm done, this is making me nauseous.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Grand Theft Antonio: Someone stole his first name.


:faint:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

dat beret


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Sheamus may possibly be the most forgettable US champ of all time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, how the fuck is Cesaro one match away from being a US Title contender?!?!? 

Last week's Raw was his first win in at least the last 10 matches he's had! You kidding me?!?! 

I mean I like Cesaro and all, but can we get him a consistent build to get him to a title shot rather than have him job out for weeks and then all of a sudden decide he is close to being a top contender for the US Title?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Inb4 Bo Dallas beats Rusev at NOC. True banter.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Stad said:


> Lazy ass booking. Just setting up a random #1 contender match.


I'm shocked they didn't do a Battle Royal :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Right_To_Censor said:


> King of "Swingers"? Sheamus, that's not PG



But that's a character that might actually be interesting :vince$


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd already into that third hour coma.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Meh it's nearly 2am here. I can't be bothered with RAW. It's going to be boring and it just isn't worth the time. Night.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I really want Cesaro to win this, isn't RVD due for his break about now anyways?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That Red said:


> Bella Twins are better than Sable in every way.



unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

How many Cesaro vs RVD matches are we going to have this year?


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Rusev fuck off.

Sheamous please retire.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

holy fuck this RAW is terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus wearing his penis shaped hat. Perfectly fitting for him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hollywood Star Press! Nice to see that again from Van Dam.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Wait, how the fuck is Cesaro one match away from being a US Title contender?!?!?
> 
> Last week's Raw was his first win in at least the last 10 matches he's had! You kidding me?!?!
> 
> I mean I like Cesaro and all, but can we get him a consistent build to get him to a title shot rather than have him job out for weeks and then all of a sudden decide he is close to being a top contender for the US Title?


you mean you want logic from WWE booking? :maury


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That Red said:


> Bella Twins are better than Sable in every way.


:ti

The Bellas aren't even a quarter over as how Sable was back then.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That Red said:


> Bella Twins are better than Sable in every way.


Not sure if serious. :side::side::side:


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Not gonna lie, this is boring. Genuinely tempted to sod this RAW and go on Titanfall


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love listening to Sheamus voice


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Even Cesaro is better than Sheamus at commentary.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Remember the last time Cesaro was US champion


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Even though Sheamus isn't really talking about what's going on in the ring I will say this his voice is managing to keep me awake and I'm dead tired.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Cesaro with a win!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And just think we get to see a Bellas' segment yet guys :aj3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How obvious


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro's theme.

Did Helen Keller create it?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

There we go, Cesaro's got it!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Wow. Cesaro actually won?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:cesaro FOR US CHAMPION! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least Sheamus/Cesaro will be a good brawl. But please, no more RVD/Cesaro matches.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro :lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

CESARO!

:mark:

Though the outcome was 100% obvie since it was JVD


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Literally had to just turn my volume down because of those fuckin sirens


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WHAT? He goes from losing to now pay per view title match........Welcome to WWE 2014


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

GIVE ME MY LOW MIDCARD PROP BACK, CESARO!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that naturalizer was so vicious they called for the ambulance


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> Not gonna lie, this is boring. Genuinely tempted to sod this RAW and go on Titanfall


My monday nights are never gonna be the same once Destiny hits. :yum:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> No, still Khali, and it will continue to be Khali until he retires. Worst "wrestler" in any league.


You consider Khali a wrestler?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro vs Sheamus at NOC :banderas... Should be awesome.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

This theme is better than Cesaro's


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I feel like watching Ronin everytime the Cesaro theme plays.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Remember the last time Cesaro was US champion



I don't think Cesaro even remembers unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> :ti
> 
> The Bellas aren't even a quarter over as how Sable was back then.


Bella's look like they got some Latina in them. :yum:


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, Cesaro is now slightly more relevant after a slightly shit match.

His theme is still aural diarrhea though.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Sheamus and Cesaro to go one on one


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why'd everyone make fun of Batistas clothes 
But let sheamus dressing like a ****** off the hook
:maury


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

better than Cesaro's theme


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Attitude week... Not bad.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off JBL


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wow when did his theme get even worse


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

skarvika said:


> :cesaro FOR US CHAMPION! :mark:





:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, Jerry, and you need to go back to talking about puppies too.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

World's Best said:


> unk2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kobe2 Nah.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

World's Best said:


> unk2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not like that's saying a whole lot lol. None of them are on the level of Trish, Lita, Mickie or Michelle.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro, the best part of RAW so far! Hope he beats Sheamus at NOC although i'd really like him to win the IC Championship at some point.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That theme is fucking horrible. 

JESUS CHRIST MY EARS!!!


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

C'mon Cesaro


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

It took 'em nearly an hour to say 9.99


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck is up with JBL's voice right now :jordan4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat troll.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Why'd everyone make fun of Batistas clothes
> 
> But let sheamus dressing like a ****** off the hook
> 
> :maury



People actually care about Big Dave :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

THE DUBBLE DUBBLE EEEE NETWERK, ONLI NINE NINTI NINE!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats up with the camera on paige??


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And people think King is the annoying one with this 9.99 stuff


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now.

Paige/Natalya again.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can we just get a decent theme for Cesaro instead of a us title feud


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What that super blurry or is it just me?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We live in a world where Rusev/Swagger has been the only exciting thing on the show so far when we opened with Hogan, HBK, Flair, and Cena. DA FUQ? :heyman5


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paige! Stop skipping!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NITRO and RAW IS WAR.

The good 'ol days.

:mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good. Cesaro won. Now what?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hang on, only the first 100 hours of Nitro?

That's not even a years worth is it?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank God Paige is up next.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I know shes doing it sarcastically, but constantly skipping is horrible sarcasm...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Imma need the ambulance if they repeat 9.99 one more time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Woot Finally i can make more X Rated Gifs THANK YOU PAIGE!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Attitude Era episodes. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, I used to like JBL. Now he's fucking atrocious.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Paige was moving so fast we could see motion blur.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Hang on, only the first 100 hours of Nitro?
> 
> That's not even a years worth is it?


:ambrose "Nnnnnnnnnnnnope."


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love that they have to bring Jericho back to put over Wyatt as they book Cena to bury Wyatt, daily.

What a shame.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Eh I got all the Attitude era raw episodes on my computer.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All new episodes, but no schedule airing dates.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

autechrex said:


> What that super blurry or is it just me?


Yeah was blurry for me too, tv must have been blinded by Paiges skin.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Good. Cesaro won. Now what?


Beats Sheamus at NOC!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Parker said:


> I'm calling it now.
> 
> Paige/Natalya again.


They should be feuding for the title. Tired of this AJ-Paige feud. Natalya deserves it and they would have better matches.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat troll.


I can't believe there's already a gif of it.:


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


Repped for your strange dedication to Paige.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh come on guys I want the network. But I have no idea how much it costs! 

HELP!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> NITRO and RAW IS WAR.
> 
> The good 'ol days.
> 
> :mark:


Back when there were two good wrestling shows on every Monday night. :dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao first renewal date comes up and now finally " The Monday Night Wars" will be on the Network

$9.99 people :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.



The fuck? Why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wish there was another company as big as WCW to give WWE a run for their money so we can see exciting RAW's every week instead of this boring crap


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


That's just disgusting.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Hang on, only the first 100 hours of Nitro?
> 
> That's not even a years worth is it?


Nitro was 2 hours at first, right? If that's the case, this means 50 episodes which is nearly a whole year.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Eh I got all the Attitude era raw episodes on my computer.


How? This is a new series, not the same of the Attitude Era home video they released.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Paige! Stop skipping!


PLEASE! :favre


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Nitro was 2 hours at first, right? If that's the case, this means 50 episodes which is nearly a whole year.


Exactly.

It wasn't until much later(probably after Hall and Nash appeared) that it went 3 hours, I think.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Hang on, only the first 100 hours of Nitro?
> 
> That's not even a years worth is it?


Nitro was 2 hours, times 4 Mondays a month equals 8 hours a month, times 12 months in a year= 96 hours. So yes it's a full year


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> That's just disgusting.


I don't think so...I'm guessing it tastes pretty good

Just a guess


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


Someones is thirsty as fuck. lol. Its ok, man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

World's Best said:


> The fuck? Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So a part of her can be inside a part of him.

#CreepyStalkerLogic


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Oh come on guys I want the network. But I have no idea how much it costs!
> 
> HELP!!!!!


$9.99 !!!!!!!

:vince$

:brock


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Stad said:


> I would drink Paige's bath water if i had the chance.


What the fuck? That's kinda gross, bro


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood


Ugh. :side::side::side::side::side:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> The Bellas aren't even a quarter over as how Sable was back then.


(Y)



Parker said:


> Bella's look like they got some Latina in them.


Brianna and Nicole Garcia were raised in Scottsdale, Arizona, and are of Mexican and Italian descent.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bella_Twins



ShowStopper said:


> NITRO and RAW IS WAR.
> 
> The good 'ol days.


Yes.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood


:what2:what2:what2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> That's just disgusting.


Its also a figure of speech that is usually not taken literally.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood


Probably not safe idea is it? 

P.s. ewwwwww too far lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood












Too much


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> They should be feuding for the title. Tired of this AJ-Paige feud. Natalya deserves it and they would have better matches.


I agree, or atleast a 4 way at NOC with AJ/Paige/Eva/Natalya seeing as Eva got wins over AJ and Natalya got wins over Paige when they were the champion. It'd be different. Paige & Natalya have great chemistry though, would love them to feud!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Theme song playing that is distracting and leads to a rollup finish is probably the laziest booking trope that is implemented in modern day wrestling.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood











That's it, I've given up on taking any Paige mark that says they love her only for her wrestling ability seriously.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So a part of her can be inside a part of him.
> 
> 
> 
> #CreepyStalkerLogic













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> $9.99 !!!!!!!
> 
> :vince$
> 
> :brock



Oh thank you! I would have been lost without that because I literally had no idea. Now how do you in actuality download an app?!!!!


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nat on raw again...love her


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this another fucking rematch.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm thinking about something here, Jericho supposedly came back to do something meaningful, we was willing to put over Bray Wyatt, and now he is going to lose to Cena? I mean, if I was Jericho I would be really pissed off, and he probably is anyway.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natalya is looking better these days. :durant3


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro/Sheamus should be a good feud. I forget if they feuded before


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Whoever called Paige vs Natalya again, good job.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Natalya/Paige again with AJ interfering costing Paige the match. Haven't seen this before.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker said:


> I'm calling it now.
> 
> Paige/Natalya again.



I'm right :draper2

Bow down to me.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Oh come on guys I want the network. But I have no idea how much it costs!
> 
> HELP!!!!!


$12.99 With No Commitment

http://i.imgur.com/nuas7P0.png


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone should just watch nitro on the network when raw is airing live. Wouldn't that be some shit haha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow they really need to stop Paige acting like AJ nobody cares


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So many creepy virgins in here. Damn. lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Paige


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm developing quite an affinity for Natty.

Some might call it a crush.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This AJ/Paige should be amazing but it is pure shit. Thanks WWE unCreative


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

finalnight said:


> the fuck is wrong with you?




Interestingly, I've heard more than one person say such things lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drinking her bathwater and period juice?

What happened to the days when a blowjob was more thane enough to make someone happy?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Natalya is looking better these days. :durant3



Maybe he finally got that sex change?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

autechrex said:


> What that super blurry or is it just me?


It wasn't just yours...mine was too


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

So Nattie has to beat the champion twice in order to get a chance to face her for the championship? -__-


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:durant3

Natalya looks fantastic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nattie's new ring gear :trips5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

AJ and Paige again. Just fuck and get it over with, you two.

Meanwhile, I'll have serious friction burn on my dick.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Come on Natalya! :lenny

Excellent wrestler, beautiful woman. Would take her over AJ anyday


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you missed the first 2 Matches with these two on RAW, here you go :vince5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Paige ain't ever gonna skip again once Batista comes back and gets a hold of her.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige is so sexy holy fuck


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

RAW
IS
REMATCHES


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige and Sheamus as a team. Can you picture that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> That's it, I've given up on taking any Paige mark that says they love her only for her wrestling ability seriously.


lol. Agreed. :lol


Also, would love to see Cena tap to the Kimura(won't happen, though).


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

man this show has sucked dick so far


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> i'd willingly drink paige's menstrual blood


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Theme song playing that is distracting and leads to a rollup finish is probably the laziest booking trope that is implemented in modern day wrestling.


It sure is, and sometimes they do it multiple times in the same show. It's pathetic


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nattie's legs looking good.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder what AJ will do tonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Abdominal stretch... old school wrestling


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige no selling.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

AMAN0S said:


> So Nattie has to beat the champion twice in order to get a chance to face her for the championship? -__-
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


♫Once, twice, three times a lady.♫


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So does Paige have a tit tattoo like The Rock?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> RAW
> IS
> REMATCHES


THEN
NOW
FOREVER


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Maybe he finally got that sex change?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:StephenA2 No, just no lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Paige and Sheamus as a team. Can you picture that.


If they had a baby the baby would be see through.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cokecan567 said:


> man this show has sucked dick so far



For as bad as it's been someone on the WWE should be sucking my dick for watching it all


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Awful headbutts by Paige.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nattie's thighs. NOMNOM


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Nitro was 2 hours at first, right? If that's the case, this means 50 episodes which is nearly a whole year.


Ah, OK...I didn't know that. I didn't really get into watching WCW regularly until Hogan's heel turn so I just assumed Nitro had always been 3 hours long.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

xdryza said:


> So many creepy virgins in here. Damn. lol


Or wanting to knock something off their bucket list:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Red+Wings

But yeah, I am going with virgins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love to make Paige's chin even whiter than it currently is.

:hhh2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Natty Lesnar with dat German!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So does Paige have a tit tattoo like The Rock?


We'll just have to find out. :cena5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Maybe he finally got that sex change?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:buried :lol


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nattie> all the other current divas


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That Red said:


> Bella Twins are better than Sable in every way.


My point was that Jerry is thought of as a pervert. I'm implying that King would rather be doing the old segments than standing there interviewing the Bella's cry to one another. Wake up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL, you fucking idiot.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is no one grabbing the ropes to break submission holds?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The way Paige crawls fucccck


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe they had Nat lose...I hope AJ comes out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, no distraction finish. Have to consider this a success.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Me likey Paige's attire of late. That's best for business :hhh2


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I want Paige to slither around my house like that


Then we can fuck


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Well that was anti-climactic, here I was thinking Natalya had a chance.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So...an upkick is what set up her finisher? 

Lame finish


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is up with the glitches. Went grey screen.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

inb4 punk chants.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dem Punk chants lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> Paige


Damn you, I need to spread more reputation around before giving it to you again. Stop being hilarious.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, she's in clothes! It's a little thing but I like it when wrestlers who are not wrestling actually come out wearing clothes.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Face Natalya loses clean to Paige and still attacks her after the match like a sore loser. WWE logic.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Natalya turning heel. See you on Raw in 6 months.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Worst CM Punk chants ever


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Shades of daddy" :cole
fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

These Divas suck. 

I want to see some real women wrestlers.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

English Muffin...lolz.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That feel when AJ's triceps are more defined than her skinny fat husbando's. :jordan5

lel at "little English muffin" :3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My little English Muffin :maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jesus guys...enough with the Punk chants.

I love him to but holy shit...let it go.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

NOW KISS


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Who's supposed to be the face/heel here?!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know how she does it but AJ looks hotter every week.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Good lord that segment sucked


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol at AJ talking about Paige's muffin.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

yes chants imminent.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

kiss?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Please put Natalya in the divas title picture.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

When are Paige and AJ going to hook up?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please, for the love of ratings, kiss...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

God AJ is really fucking me off lately


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why is AJ wearing those pants?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Aww.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Little English Muffin :lmao

Kiss chants. LOL.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG AJ PUNK WITH A PIPEBOMB! ENGLISH MUFFIN MARKOUTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

AJ called Paige an English Muffin lol.


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Here we go again with the stupid ass punk chants


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jesus christ, what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow Paiges face looks really pale tonight ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And a thousand fanfics were written that day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though Hell No is dead and buried, HugItOutMania is running wild again, brothers! :bryan


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Paige is really attractive.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Avril Lavigne in the house.
Yaaassss


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bad first hour, only real highlight was Bo Dallas and AJ hugz. True story.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

awww how cute


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Paige's face... that segment was boss.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is AJ going to Mickie James' V-Lick next?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn Punkers getting a 3-way for his bday :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

At least this feud has gotten somewhat interesting now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't normally pay for porn but I would pay for a porno of these two.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

SCISORS


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Kiss on the hand. Very PG.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This feud could have been great but they made it fucking weird.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

what :ti 

this is not PG


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Let's make a lesbian angle between the best two divas in the division, that will get us ratings!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler about to nut himself after that segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince furiously masturbating to PG porn


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk chants sad.grim.pathetic. tonight


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

CM Phil gettin that threesome. unk


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The eulogy :duck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EULOGY NEXT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Was hoping for them to kiss damn it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WTF???? A EULOGY BY SETH ON DEAN? HAHHHAH!!


Should be good. :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Still trying to figure out why so many of you love Paige. I really don't get it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

AJ needs to get tested from kissing that scag.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why the fuck is Paige's face shades whiter than her body? She looks like Vampiro :jay


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Lydeck said:


>


fuck, stop HAHAHAHA


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well this could be pretty funny. First decent segment on RAW.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

aw yea, bring on the HLA


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Paige and AJ just need to both sit on my face


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Pajamas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn with that music I was thinking taker was coming back.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I W C


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This Raw is a fucking abomination, as was last weeks show. The spike in quality at Summerslam was a one off, as it always is when they actually get something right.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

an eulogy :lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Eulogy of Dean Ambrose'

:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam Dean is dead


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

ROLLINS IS COMING UP ON MY TV!? YES.

:rollins da GAWD :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so ready for any eulogy

Always love those segments. From the Scott Steiner Funeral series in WCW to Rock's funeral for Austin lol.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

AJ still getting louder pops, especially with her crazy schtick. And I just don't understand how anyone can possibly think that Paige is hotter than AJ... you can literally see the white paint dripping off her face (her face is a different color from the rest of her... weird) while AJ is lookin' tan, toned, and tasty!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stad said:


> The eulogy :duck



I thought Ambrose was only missing :ambrose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BrockTheOne said:


> NOW KISS


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

People that don't know what HLA is missed a good time in wrestling


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't wait for the Eulogy lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I swear, I thought AJ was wearing her PJ's when she first came out.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yoooooo. I'd eat Paige's muffin.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Vince furiously masturbating to PG porn


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't wait for this eulogy. I love :ambrose can't wait for him to come back, but I love :rollins just a little bit more


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Is this eulogy supposed to be like what TNA did with Mr Anderson and Bully Ray..


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Masked men should come out with a coffin with a fake Ambrose doll inside.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL at people thinking a girl-girl kiss gonna happen in the PG Era! That kiss on the hand is all you getting.

Show dem legz Nattie!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Best Frenemies For Ever!
:cheer

You know I luh you guurrrl!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

therealECW'92-2001 said:


> People that don't know what HLA is missed a good time in wrestling


Those segments were trash. Worst angle in wrestling along with that Vince kiss my ass bullshit.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I know this is cliche ... but this Raw really is going for WOAT status. No redeeming features so far


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Lawler about to nut himself after that segment.


lmao got me with this one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Whoa, Kane could get it in that black suit.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course Kane's awful ass had to be involved.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Corporate Kane looking dapper in that suit


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

So cute aige


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LMAO!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns vs Rollins set up here


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit that ambrose picture is fucking gold.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking like a boss ass mugshot.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Those segments were trash. Worst angle in wrestling along with that Vince kiss my ass bullshit.


didn't know I was dealing with a ****, my bad


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> This Raw is a fucking abomination, as was last weeks show. The spike in quality at Summerslam was a one off, as it always is when they actually get something right.


The laughable thing is, WWE doesn't seem to give a fuck what tbe internet fans want, but it's the internet fans that they should be going out of their way to appeal to if they want more network subs because the casuals just aren't that interested.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> LOL at people thinking a girl-girl kiss gonna happen in the PG Era! That kiss on the hand is all you getting.
> 
> Show dem legz Nattie!


You can do a gg kiss on pg 
Thanks to all dem GLAAD feminisst equalaity freaks
(I am lying I have no idea if that is true)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

BAH GAWD IT'S CORPORATE KANE, HES MASKLESS!


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Corporate Kane :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And of course the last image of Dean is something like a mugshot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they better not ruin Dean Ambrose when he comes back


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kane's Hair is getting dragged to hell.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg I didnt know Ambrose died  RIP


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

That poster of Ambrose lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Retire, Kane, fucking retire.

So depressing to see this corporate Kane bullshit when you compare him to what he was in the late 90's and early 2000's.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the one Kane did on Taker years ago was GOAT


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

That picture they chose. :


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Is that Kane or Sen. Glenn Jacobs?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What the hell :lmao


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Seth


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

AJ Lee was channeling her inner Sable there. 

But you all should remember this is how you pull of the perfect ***** angle. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11w8rq_1-sable-returns-and-confronts-torrie-wilson_sport


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

If Reigns doesn't do SOMETHING in this segment, WWE lost.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

That photo of Ambrose lol

Also, :mark: :rollins :rollins2 :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are going to use Ambrose to put over Reigns aren't they?
Ala Cena (over by association).


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose isn't even here but he'll still get the credit for this promo off people on here


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Haven't had a good eulogy on Raw for awhile


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Of course Kane's awful ass had to be involved.


Kane is awesome at these sorts of things:


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Haha this looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

and here is where Reigns comes out and completely fucks the feud of the year up


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury that picture of Ambrose


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dean is dead :ti


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WE WANT AMBROSE :clap :clap WE WANT AMBROSE :clap :clap


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So Ambrose is dead...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Kane is awesome at these sorts of things:


That was a sick promo.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ambrose is still entertaining even when he is not there.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Omg I didnt know Ambrose died  RIP


Don't worry.

He'll come back to life after he comes back from shooting a b-level movie. :cool2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is fucking stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The only feud I don't care about is the Bellas.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raito said:


> I know this is cliche ... but this Raw really is going for WOAT status. No redeeming features so far


Yeah, I'm actually thinking about switching over to the Emmy's...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is so stupid lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Retire, Kane, fucking retire.
> 
> So depressing to see this corporate Kane bullshit when you compare him to what he was in the late 90's and early 2000's.


He can't even chokeslam anymore.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth already killing it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon guys, he sold out like 3 months ago, get over it!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ambrose got them boogies in his nose.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Eulogy you say?









DEARLY TRAILER PARK TRASH


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Look like a mugshot.....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They just made this storyline really dumb.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pic of dean :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is such a great picture of Amrbose. 

So who's going to interrupt Rollins?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stad said:


> Ambrose got them boogies in his nose.


Or cocaine.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Dean Ambrose in a vegetative state. It was Reigns! #DATHEELTURN : :lol


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Rollins has improved on the mic SO MUCH.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The picture. I swear I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Seth Rollins wanna be 1999 The Rock so badly


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And in a couple minutes Reigns will be out to feed off of Ambrose's popularity. 

Perhaps a new "Eater of Pushes" is being trained


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Curbstomp through the polystyrene! - urr I mean CINDER BLOCKS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Or cocaine.


:hbk1


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Reigns should come out if they have any sense of continuity or logic


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That pic of dean :lmao


Boss Shot indeed.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't take any heel seriously that says "WWE Universe". Sounds corny as fuck.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The cinder blocks were pre cut.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ECW did it better Seth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat laugh :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat Seth laugh :ti


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And the crowd goes "WHAT" like a pack of morons.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

dat laugh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> :hbk1


Like his daddy!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, I'm actually thinking about switching over to the Emmy's...


I would but haven't seen the end of Breaking Bad yet. Gotsta avoid them spoilers. Raw this bad is going to get killed by MNF.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"I wonder what was going through his mind."
Your boot.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok,I came back. wtf happened lol. did ambrose die?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That forced laugh :maury


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That picture of Dean is badass lol.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dat evil laugh, oh Rollins


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Worst laugh in history.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That picture has a "i'll be back to fuck up Seth Rollins" vibe going on.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Ambrose isn't dead?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

"WHAT IF" hah!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Ambrose will have a headache for the rest if his life? I thought he was dead?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Dat laugh :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

HOW WILL HE HAVE A HEADACHE FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE, ISNT HE DEAD?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WHAT IF" that laugh could of been better.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If Reigns comes out this would be pretty stupid since he didn't bother to help Amrbose before.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett = Seth Rollins.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Loving this. :lmao:rollins


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth is fucking killing it tonight. He plays the obnoxious, narcissistic golden child perfectly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Only Seth can die his hair half blond and half black and still be a bad ass.


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Rollins'laugh :


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That picture of Ambrose is cracking me up every time they show it.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Seth is a trouble heel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This feud = Best fucking shit going right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Wait Ambrose will have a headache for the rest if his life? I thought he was dead?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's how badass Dean is.

Don't know what it says that Dean's "Ready to fuck?" pic is the best thing about this show so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Like his daddy!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is how you build up a proper feud to make the heel eventually lose without being 'buried'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But why Reigns coming out to the Shield music though and wearing that gear?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh so now Roman gives a fuck about Ambrose?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WELL WHAT DO YOU KNOW....


ROMAN REMEMBERS HE WAS A PART OF THE SHIELD.

about fucking time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:reigns Believe That


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That was probably my favorite Seth promo yet


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Now Reigns gives a shit :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was god damn great by Rollins.

Bout time these two face off.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NO NO NO


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Not fucking Roman Reigns again fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Calling it now Reigns interrupts Rollins, Orton comes out, and we get a tag match set for NOC w/ Ambrose returning.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Romain vs Rollins for the money in the back briefcase NOC


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew it was gonna be Reigns to come out.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And the segment is ruined by roman.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Seth Rollins is a cocky, canniving little shit and that's why I love him. He's impressed me even more.

AAaaaaand here comes golden boy 2.0 to fucking ruin it.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh so now you care


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins, kill this fucker with Cinderblocks as well please.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:clap:

Creative finally does something right!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Heartbreak Kid, Roman Reigns enters the ring. :reigns .


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes Roman finally coming face to face with Seth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns can fuck the fuck off.
Now he cares?


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Super Roman :reigns


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Reigns stealing Dean's thunder. :banderas


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh shit Reigns.

The odds are ridiculously against Kane and Seth.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat laugh. 

Roman Reigns incoming lol!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane didn't wanna hear a Reigns promo either


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Seth you didn't destroy The Shield Roman Reigns is The Shield


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Fuck off reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns finally inserting himself into the Rollins / Ambrose program. :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> This is how you build up a proper feud to make the heel eventually lose without being 'buried'


They are going to have such an amazing match at HIAC. If Lesnar is champion (which he should be) and not on the card (which seems likely) I could see them killing it in the main event. 


Hey Roman, Dean would have appreciated this a lot more last week.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

suuuuuuuuper


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Oh so now Roman gives a fuck about Ambrose?


Yep. Now that there's a feud already set in place for him.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That promo actually made me want to watch Reigns kick his ass. :draper2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why did you never help Ambrose before this Reigns?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And of course Reigns gets to destroy them... what a fucking joke this company is.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

A little late to be stepping in Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

About time Reigns's giant ass got involved with the disbandment of the team that made him relevant.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

"for his buddy ambrose" lol Reigns didn't even know Ambrose existed for the last three weeks


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns having a feud and a singles match with Rollins (on PPV) would ruin Rollins' feud with Ambrose quite a bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment had me like..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is he gassed already lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He needs to get new music.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns hasn't given one shit about the shield since it ended but now all of a sudden he does? Reigns sold Ambrose out when he was wrestling for the gold.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

That was badass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Made him mad.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Stop flapping, you buffoon.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Fuck Off Reigns. Hope Cena buries you


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, it took Ambrose getting his head crushed like grape for Reigns to give a shit finally.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

About time Roman beat Seth butt


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Listen to Seth "Do you know who I am!" 

lmao, Jeff Jarrett 2.0.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that was annoying.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

So it looks like Roman's done with Orton?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns going to steal all the heat that Dean and Seth built :duck

Rollins is going to just make Reigns look good every encounter.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns is going to get booed very very soon if he carries on like this. He doesn't even take a small beating before he kills them


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

And here comes the politics to steal the spotlight from Dean.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol jbl


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo.


:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, this fuckin booking.. fpalm

Where was Reigns last week when Kane & Rollins destroyed Ambrose?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No, not Reigns fpalm

Ambrose looks weak as fuck now


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Awful segment. Rollins sucks on the mic.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth Rollins yelling to Reigns, "Do you know who I am" hahaha.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought Orton was gonna come out to attack Reigns.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do they even bring out these legends to talk about shit when it's so obviously heavily scripted by people who have no idea what their characters are supposed to talk like?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

So NOW Reigns magically gives a shit?

No, keep Reigns the fuck away from Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

You're telling me that Ambrose is dead?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Good segment. What's Orton going to do now?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He needs to get new music.


You strip Reigns of the music, SWAT gear, and the entrance, and what do you have left?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL Bounced that podium right off his head lol, soooo much fun. but it's nothing without hearing talk about it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at me when I'm talking to you. :cena3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't want to be that guy, but...

Photo of Ambrose > Reigns in that segment


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This...fucking...Raw...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hogan the cheerleader :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope that means Reigns has gotten the fuck away from Orton. No interest in this feud continuing.

Close off the Reigns/Rollins feud that was never addressed at NoC. Super Reigns wins and Triple H challenges him at HIAC. Rollins and Ambrose settle everything inside HIAC.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Reigns making ovaries explode one step at a time, one move at a time. Got damn.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Fun segment. Rollins with solid mic work, nothing flashy but it was well delivered. Reigns looked strong as usual.

JBL really killed me with his delivery on "Correct. Dean Ambrose is no more"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Reigns "So Ambrose isn't really dead?..um..i ah..um was busy with Orton?"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah, this fuckin booking.. fpalm
> 
> Where was Reigns last week when Kane & Rollins destroyed Ambrose?


Oiling his hair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Biggest rematch of my entire life!" 

Somewhere, Rock be like "Fuck you. What about Mania 29?!" 

And backstage, Orton be like "I thought our Royal Rumble match earlier this year was the biggest rematch of your life?"


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Reigns using Shield music and Gear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, so Reigns is going to get revenge FOR Ambrose, because he just isn't good enough. There's your confirmation the feud is over and he's not getting his win back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Calling it now, TITLE CHANGE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Listen to Seth "Do you know who I am!"
> 
> lmao, Jeff Jarrett 2.0.


More like,

"DO YOU KNOW WHO THE HELL I AM?"

- courtesy of :hbk1 '97


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sith Rollins said:


> Reigns going to steal all the heat that Dean and Seth built :duck
> 
> Rollins is going to just make Reigns look good every encounter.


He not only going to steal the heat but you could be looking at the new money in the bank briefcase holder


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are they going to find the Cosmic Cube?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> Awful segment. Rollins sucks on the mic.


Really? What didn't you like about it?

I thought it was great until Roman Stains appeared.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe they had Reigns come out now so Ambrose can confront him when he gets back? I think Ambrose is going to be one crazy bastard when he gets back now since his 'head injury'


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

why so much hate for Reigns coming out? It's about time they acknowledged Reigns actually used to ya know, be in The Shield.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Reigns having a feud and a singles match with Rollins (on PPV) would ruin Rollins' feud with Ambrose quite a bit.


I feel the same way. It's so lame but I guess they have nothing else for Reigns to do since he's not feuding with HHH for some reason.

Please just be a one night thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Thought Orton was gonna come out to attack Reigns.


Figure if they make a Kane/Seth or handicap match vs. Reigns he'll come out then.


I don't give a shit about FairyDust.


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Dust Brothers!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So this is a what a Cody Rhodes with charisma sounds like. I'll take him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is so awful now. SMH


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice of Roman Reigns to suddenly defend his buddy Ambrose, shame it's a week after he got his head caved in but it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah...can't get behind Reigns avenging Ambrose...at all. Where was he after Rollins sold them out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust will make a great comic book villain


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Reigns is going to get booed very very soon if he carries on like this. He doesn't even take a small beating before he kills them


He can't help how good he is. It's no different than people hating Tom Brady.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> You strip Reigns of the music, SWAT gear, and the entrance, and what do you have left?


The guy who will be end of the WWE.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

For some odd reason, when i see cody new look I think of Jim Carey in Batman Forever as The Riddler.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Feel so bad for Cody. He's so devoted to his role. He should already be in the main event picture.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Are they going to find the Cosmic Cube?



Or the cosmic key :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I want some of what Stardust is taking.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Stardust sucks fucking balls. I know he's _meant_ to be a Goldust clone, but it's not a good thing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

All they have to do is have Reigns say "Dean asked me to back off Rollins and let him handle it alone"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So where Orton at or are they done?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cody Rhodes is so awful now. SMH


Now? Just kidding, I've always been pretty alright with Cody, but nothing more.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Stardust will make a great comic book villain


He's not too far removed from Cesar Romero's version of the Joker. Cody even used to have a mustache.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Stardust sucks fucking balls. I know he's _meant_ to be a Goldust clone, but it's not a good thing.


Wondering how long this gimmick of his will last....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins did a horrible no sell after Reigns hit him with the podium. LMBO


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

these camouflage cops in this don't drink and drive ad look scary.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> So where Orton at or *are they done*?


Hopefully.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but...
> 
> Photo of Ambrose > Reigns in that segment
> 
> ...


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

This company is beyond shit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> You're telling me that Ambrose is dead?


Why does this fucktard always do stupid shit with his mouth!? WHAT IS THAT!?!? Does he even realize he's doing it? :cuss:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

LOL at WWE just dropping Orton vs Reigns like that :lol Did RKO screw up again, or were WWE just annoyed at him for schooling Roman at SS


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> He not only going to steal the heat but you could be looking at the new money in the bank briefcase holder


I called that a while ago and I was called a conspiracy theorist. 

It seems unlikely since this feud will be short but I wouldn't be surprised if he lost it. I don't expect a successful cash in so losing the case is something that could happen.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Welp I'm bored.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Or the cosmic key :draper2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


'They're always after my Cosmic Key!'


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Right_To_Censor said:


>


:clap


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cute aige


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn, Roman Reigns needs to stop clinging to the remnants of a faction that two other men carried.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

While I don't care for the Uso's and like the Dust Brothers, the Dusty's have ZERO momentum behind them and ZERO reason to even be going for the titles (let's not pretend like this Comsic Key garbage has been building-up to a throwaway tag title match on Raw). If they win it tonight, it will mean absolutely nothing in my eyes unless they get something resembling a storyline immediately afterwards. These 20 second backstage promos aren't doing anything for me anymore.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WITNESS BROCK KICKING CENA'S FRUITY PEBBLE ASS FOR ONLY 9.99!!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Goldstar vs Usos for the tag team championship up next?


skarvika said:


> I hope those painted PG goofballs aren't champions after this match. I'm talking about the Usos of course. :trips3


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

If WWE creative were smart.

This is where Kofi and Big E come in, clean house, and set up a 3 way at NoC


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> these camouflage cops in this don't drink and drive ad look scary.


You're safe as long as the name on your license isn't John Connor.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the usos are bloods now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Uso outlaws


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

An Uso win here will finish me off, its like my teeth are on the curb, I didnt learn my lesson on the basketball court, and Ive said goodnight.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> All they have to do is have Reigns say "Dean asked me to back off Rollins and let him handle it alone"


You mean "Dean asked me to back off Rollins and let him handle it alOOOOEEEHHHHHHHooOooOnne!"
:reigns2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ayeeeeeee. Usos entrance should be nothing but them dancing to the music.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Or the cosmic key :draper2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Well I know it would obviously be the LAST place he'd look....but did he check up his ass yet? :russo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> I called that a while ago and I was called a conspiracy theorist.
> 
> It seems unlikely since this feud will be short but I wouldn't be surprised if he lost it. I don't expect a successful cash in so losing the case is something that could happen.


If Rollins loses the briefcase to Reigns then fuck this company because Reigns is dogshit and Rollins is, as you say, da gawd.

Mind you, if he keeps the briefcase, he'll successfully cash in, just not for a while

:rollins


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Such bullshit if Usos drop the belts to these geeks and not Harper/Rowen


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> He not only going to steal the heat but you could be looking at the new money in the bank briefcase holder


Nah.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh god, they're dancing again. fpalm


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Usos, but they need to do more. They have done the exact same thing since they started that chant. WWE needs to give them more character development.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wonder if they'll ever promote the Randy Orton vs Chris Benoit match from Summerslam 2004 where Randy Orton was even younger than Lesnar when he won the belt?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust's theme>>>


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why would they book two face tag teams against each other? Lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe the Uso's will actually lose the titles tonight? Think it's possible.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> Wonder if they'll ever promote the Randy Orton vs Chris Benoit match from Summerslam 2004 where Randy Orton was even younger than Lesnar when he won the belt?


I doubt it


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stardust to finally turn on his brudder?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like Stardust is just Cody's way of being allowed to fuck around and be silly.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Why would they book two face tag teams against each other? Lol


because there's 4 total tag teams on the roster? :draper2


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> You strip Reigns of the music, SWAT gear, and the entrance, and what do you have left?


250 pounds of a untalented shit, that will get out wrestled by anyone on the roster.

: got that reference


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mra22 said:


> Why would they book two face tag teams against each other? Lol


So when the Wyatts attack and cause a double dq people will boo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> Cute aige


Did this happen tonight? I feel asleep at the start of the Paige vs Natalya match and when I woke up Seth Rollins was just ending his eulogy. How the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

HOpefully the dust bros win and paint the belts gold again


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So Goldust is now named Gold. Okay.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Wonder if they'll ever promote the Randy Orton vs Chris Benoit match from Summerslam 2004 where Randy Orton was even younger than Lesnar when he won the belt?


That was the WHC, brah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Stardust shit is horrible.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree, Seth is a God-like man.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Come on Gold, and Stardust!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can't they remake the Tag Belts?


They look like a couple of copper pennies.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tag Team Titles Match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> So Goldust is now named Gold. Okay.


Lol. I was just thinking that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

these two losers are the 5th longest Tag team title holders wow lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

skarvika said:


> Oh god, they're dancing again. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dust to Dust > Gold and Stardust.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Maybe the Uso's will actually lose the titles tonight? Think it's possible.



Well they should've lost them at BG to Rowan and Harper, so not holding my breath


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Gold?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

why haven't they just been renamed as GoldStar yet?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

How many fucking times are they going to do this match?


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Captain IWC said:


> 250 pounds of a untalented shit, that will get out wrestled by anyone on the roster.
> 
> : got that reference


lmfao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

OddSquad said:


> Wow, I used to like JBL. Now he's fucking atrocious.


I agree.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Right_To_Censor said:


>












Yups.:agree:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> these two losers are the 5th longest Tag team title holders wow lol


Why are U-so jelly of the most consistent WWE tag team in years? 8*D


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Stardust to finally turn on his brudder?


Soon.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

GOLD?
just gold
fpalm


:maury


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Spreading so much rep tonight lol anyway, hope Stardust and his partner "Gold" win this one. Then the Wyatt's win the belts off them :harper


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> That was the WHC, brah


True, but it was the main belt in the company at the time.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes = not over
Super Villain Masked Cody Rhodes = not over
Regular face Cody Rhodes = over
Stardust = not over

Hmmmm.....


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I;m so glad I'm not watching this dogshit. Cena is going to win, what's left?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole is commentating like he's watching a golf tournament.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how commentary has like 50 team names for Goldust and Stardust.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gold is such a bizarre guy!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This made me laugh for some reason :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Great camera work for the double team move fpalm


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Cole is commentating like he's watching a golf tournament.


Can you blame him? How many times have these two teams faced each other?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> If Rollins loses the briefcase to Reigns then fuck this company because Reigns is dogshit


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jarsy1 said:


> This made me laugh for some reason :lmao


Because Seth could school him?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Raw rolls on indeed


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This crowd is so fucking dead, but I can't blame them.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes = not over
> Super Villain Masked Cody Rhodes = not over
> Regular face Cody Rhodes = over
> Stardust = not over
> ...


In what universe was Regular Face Cody over?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why don't they just call them The Dust Brothers, or better yet The Dust Mites LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dust Busters gon win dem titles.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I;m so glad I'm not watching this dogshit. Cena is going to win, what's left?


I honestly don't think he will tonight.

I'll likely be proven wrong though


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Cole is commentating like he's watching a golf tournament.


so pretty much nothing's changed.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Been a long ass time since I heard a crowd this dead.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol @ rusev cutting swagger off mid "we the people" to stomp him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan D. said:


> This crowd is so fucking dead, but I can't blame them.


Yeah, I usually don't complain about RAW, but tonights has been really boring.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Dean, try to remember the basics of CQC.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

glenwo2 said:


> In what universe was Regular Face Cody over?


He was in every single WWE game, even before he was born, he was THAT over.

Oh wait... my bad, thats just the generic Create-A-Wrestler

Sorry...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really like the Dust to Dust tag team to be honest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Uso's still in t-shirts? Sting already influencing this company


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL.... just stop.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> In what universe was Regular Face Cody over?


The universe of last Summer


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Raito said:


> Raw rolls on indeed


More like


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The fuck is JBL talking about


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I see a grown man wearing a Cena shirt. I wonder what it's like to be a man but not have a dick or balls?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I really like the Dust to Dust tag team to be honest.


Yeah, 
I hope they win tonight


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Random Terry Funk reference


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

_Two Brothers_


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

uh.. Edge and Christian (kayfabe wise) and The Hardys?

I don't think it's even worth it getting irritated over.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:done


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> so pretty much nothing's changed.


:cole2 Vintage WWE Network for $9.99


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if Cameron will be on Raw tonight...oh wait...nevermind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

skarvika said:


> I see a grown man wearing a Cena shirt. I wonder what it's like to be a man but not have a dick or balls?


:lmao

Holy shit.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I see a grown man wearing a Cena shirt. I wonder what it's like to be a man but not have a dick or balls?



Ask Natty.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Are those US----OH chants piped in?

What self respecting human would chant along with them
SO GAY


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Raito said:


> Raw rolls on indeed


:jordan4 :clap


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lame.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bullshit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

GOLD WON! GO GOLD!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The finish everyone wanted. fpalm


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL shitty finale for the match.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

So fucking dumb, why wouldn't Stardust throw him back into the ring to stop the count...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:ti @ JBL asking when was the last time 2 brothers fought for the tag titles. What the fuck does this shower hazing, saggy tit fuckwit think the Usos are?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Another bullshit finish fpalm


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

shitty match with a shitty finish

yup


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dusty Bros


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Rematch at NOC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well done Stardust you dumb fuck


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Every time I hear the USO do that battle cry, I can't help but think of this.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

uh...heel turn?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Again, another BULLSHIT finish. Feel bad for "Gold" and Stardust.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

heel turn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel turns?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

DAT HEEL TURN


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Heel Turn


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

HeelDust


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HEEL TURN :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jay (?) pulled a rey mysterio


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow I can't believe it


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

GoldStar heel turn :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHY TURN THEM HEEL?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: HEEL TURN!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Well done Stardust you dumb fuck


Lmao.

Heel Gold? Good.


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

What's up with these bullshit finishes?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

what a stupid ending. dustbros heel turn?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HEEL TURN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They're heels now...okay?????


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Uhhh... huh. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Heel turn! Nice. Hoping they snag those titles at NoC.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Are those US----OH chants piped in?
> 
> What self respecting human would chant along with them
> SO GAY


People that like the Usos? Considering they're not that bad and you're not cool for hating them.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is good. I like this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Random heel turn was random.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HEELL TURNNNNNNNNN


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

was that a heel turn?

They were 100% justified


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They went heel to another Title Shot


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG heel turn! this is a surprise


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. I take back my Stardust comment. Like them better as a heel.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

they turned them heel :LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heel turn. Eh.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Goldust beating the shit out of that smug chubby retard. :banderas


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the cheering!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

If this is a heel turn, it isn't working.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

HeelDust!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, nevermind they just turned heel.

Why am I :mark: right now


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope Gold-Star wins the tag titles, and proclaim the "Golden Era" and paint the belts gold.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cody looks fucking awesome right there


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

What's going through the Uso's mind right now in a time like this?

"Did we just get our ass kicked by yellow mimes?"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

were the crowd cheering the usos getting beaten up?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys, not quite sure, was there a heel turn?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BROCK VIDEO PACKAGE

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:ambrose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1 face team, 3 heel teams.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't care if it's pretaped if it's new content.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Here comes the pain.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh lord...we have to hear from Brock tonight


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

FINALLY.


HIGHEST RATED SEGMENT OF THE NIGHT NEXT :


THE BEAST SPEAKS......via Satellite. :brock


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

After these messages: More blood. More urine. More vomit.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Well then... I didn't see that coming..


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, beat those clowns to death Goldust/Stardust!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we all love The Dust Brothers now right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them heel turns came outta nowhere....Lol. Oh well, I'll probably like them better as heels :


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I see a grown man wearing a Cena shirt. *I wonder what it's like to be a man but not have a dick or balls?*


Ask a Lesnar mark.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> What's going through the Uso's mind right now in a time like this?
> 
> "Did we just get our ass kicked by yellow mimes?"


holy crap :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So we got some amazing matches between the Wyatts and Usos. Why couldn't they give them the tag titles, why must the Dustbros turn heel?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I said before that Stardust should be heel with the gimmick and here it is.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

EAT
SLEEP
APPEAR VIA SATELLITE
REPEAT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> HeelDust!


haha love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> 1 face team, 3 heel teams.


4 tag teams in total in the entire tag team division.

:lel


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldust & Stanford heel turn ! :mark: Now they should change their facepaint


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heel Goldust for the first time since 2001. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ana Ivanovic said:


> Here comes the blood and urine and vomit.



Fixed it for ya :brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So we all love The Dust Brothers now right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Apparently.

Rambling shitty promos as a face = hate.
Rambling shitty promos + beating up the Usos = love.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK, FINALLY! MY WEEKLY BROCK!

:brock


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Have to say I have high hopes for this heel turn! I prefer both Goldust and Cody as heels so I think they could make it work.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I kinda figure they would do something surprising because Stardust revert back to Cody in seconds. Like Booker T getting his wallet snatch by Cryme Time. He went from Royal to straight up Ghetto. So I kinda knew. I'm glad they went heel.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Next up...another catty shouting match featuring Brie Bella.
This motherfucking, goddamned, sunuvabitch Raw...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Blood, Urine, & Vomit VIA Satellite


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HeelDust


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> APPEAR VIA SATELLITE
> REPEAT


EAT
SLEEP
MAKE MILLIONS & BARELY APPEAR
REPEAT

:brock


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> So we got some amazing matches between the Wyatts and Usos. Why couldn't they give them the tag titles, why must the Dustbros turn heel?


Agreed, though it was refreshing to see them turn heel, doubt we'll get anymore near 4/5* tag matches with GoldStar instead of the Wyatt's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Golden Heels.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW has been god awful.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> HeelDust


(Y)


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

This heel turn felt awful and pointless. Stardust and Goldust we're getting over but WWE decides to ruin it for some reason.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


> HeelDust


The Dusty Rhodes (roads)


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> 4 tag teams in total in the entire tag team division.
> 
> :lel


Of which the 3 heel teams get better reactions than the face team


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mra22 said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> MAKE MILLIONS & BARELY APPEAR
> REPEAT
> ...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized, where the hell is The Authority?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My man Rollins look like he did a few lines a blow before this segment.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Roman vs Seth & Kane


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Get Kane outta here.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Rollins must hate having to team up with a washed up Kane.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kane looked about to cry.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> What's going through the Uso's mind right now in a time like this?
> 
> "Did we just get our ass kicked by yellow mimes?"


Could've been worse, it could've been 2 guys in golden gimp suits


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Kane needs to retire.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"We've gotta do something about Roman Reigns!" 
"Like what?" 
*whispers* _fire him_


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so they are gonna make reigns look better than ambrose

Getting really hard to defend Reigns
FUCK


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> I just realized, where the hell is The Authority?


They're smart enough to stay far away from this shit Raw.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Rollins/Kane vs Reigns!?

...  I know where this is going. Time to make golden boy 2.0 look good at DA GAWD'S expense :rollins


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

kane and rollins bffl :lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins is gold. This guy is a star.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW has been god awful.


Damn straight.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I have to say, I'd be pretty pissed off if I bought a ticket to see this mess.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW has been god awful.


Yep.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Handicap match...Was hoping for a one on one...Actually, it didn't matter because Kane would interfere anyfuckinways. fpalm


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Reigns vs Kane/Rollins

via disqualification? :side:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Reignswinslol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh brother. Reigns about to go over Rollins and Kane...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kane acting like he's gonna do anything but eat the spear to end the match :kobe9


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Stardust and Goldust are heels now...interesting...I guess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> My man Rollins look like he did a few lines a blow before this segment.



He emulates :hbk1 pretty damn well, doesn't he?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's swearing. Oooooh! So edgy. :kobe


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THERE YOU GO

Fucking Reigns is going to bury Kane and Seth both at the same time. Seth and Dean are going to look like some random bitches.

This guy is the new cancer of this business. Just get Lesnar to real-life demolish him.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow I'm sure Brock did


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck me

WWE have figured they can push this guy twice as fast if he destroys people in handicap matches


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Brock :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So how many times can Kane lose to Reigns?

(Hint: the question is rhetorical)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Could've been worse, it could've been 2 guys in golden gimp suits


Ah, the good old days of when the tag team division was awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't believe this is how they are building a title match..... what a mess...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Last time Reigns was in a handicap match he won. Hopefully Orton pops up. :side:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> So how many times can Kane lose to Reigns?
> 
> (Hint: the question is rhetorical)
> 
> ...


Hes the 99 in the 0-99


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course, another video package type deal


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I love these Lesnar video packages :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This Lesnar promo :banderas


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie, this fucking promo video is amazing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock is eating Cena's lunch.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This is incredible


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's what I'll say to my future kids. Realism.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

None of us feel bad for :cena3 either Brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena is winning the rematch isn't he lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar does an epic taped promo.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock with dat video package/pre-tape segment!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brock's pre taped promos are always awesome.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This style of promo is the perfect medium for Lesnar to talk.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Liking this promo.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They need to zoom into Brock's face more.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Dat PG censoring of the blood

JFC can they stop doing that its so gay


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*holy shit that promo!!*


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't like Brock but I think he does good speaking for his self


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"ALMOST BRINGS A TEAR IN MY EYE" :banderas

Lesnar killed that promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What is it about Lesnar that makes them zoom in so impossibly close to his fucking face? I do not need to see his pores, thank you.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lesnar staring into People's soul


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

How can you seriously have Cena go over this dude?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I almost brought a tear to my eye. :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not a Cena fan but it time for Cena to just let it go. Just go all out. Fight Dirty.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Good pre-taped promo from Brock.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Heyman must write Lesnar's video packages.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Brock was pretty damn good there
But this is really feeling like a Cena win right now >.<


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OK Cena has to win
They have made him look like such a fucking BITCH(AND I LOVE IT)

Is vince really done with cena as the guy?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Another good ass Heyman/Brock promo. :bow


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Fucking A

THANK YOU BROCK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The One Man Gang said:


> Heyman must write Lesnar's video packages.


That last line was classic heyman.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

good video


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler: "You did this! You gave me my midcard push!" :troll:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that redhead bitch wants dolphy's D.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Lesnar always has one memorable quote whenever he cuts a promo


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

My man Dolph is on raw again!


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Brock legit scared me in that promo........................... I better appease the beast....... or else :brock


LETS GO BROCK!LETS GO BROCK!LETS GO BROCK!:mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lawler has his eye on all the "lovely young ladies" in the crowd.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

WELCOME TO. RAW, IS, REMATCHES (AND COMMERCIALS ON SKY)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Why was Brock sitting in a SLANTED ANGLE? 


Hemmorhoids?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Does Dolph dye his hair every other week? He goes from blonde to dark and blonde...

Guess Miz isn't concussed.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolph v Miz 10000, great


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler brings back the McGuinness style of wearing a title belt = No pops except from me and a couple of wet bitches.

Poor Based Dolph. :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So the Miz is fine then? Maybe was just knocked dizzy at that house show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That promo by Lesnar & Heyman was epic :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolph vs Miz for the one millionth time

GREAT CAN'T WAIT LET'S DO THIS


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Why do they still have Ziggler wearing the silver diaper?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Chicks are giving me tinnitus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"last night in this universe" :lmao

Brock calling his murder1 charge


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

onlytoview said:


> Lesnar always has one memorable quote whenever he cuts a promo


Still the best was "Paul, say something stupid"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Night of Champions is going to be your last day, John.










:brock


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope we can put this Miz crap to bed tonight so Dolph can move on to better things.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Reigns vs Rollins, Kane, Orton at *NOC* lol.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Even though I didn't like the idea of more prerecorded videos of Lesnar talking, he was pretty convincing on his own and spoke pretty well


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Ah, the good old days of when the tag team division was awesome.


Yep....The Hardys, The Dudleys, Edge and Christian, Brothers Of Destruction etc. all in their prime (Y)


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

onlytoview said:


> Lesnar always has one memorable quote whenever he cuts a promo


Thank :heyman2


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Kane: I am the 9 ... in 9-99


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

skarvika said:


> Why do they still have Ziggler wearing the silver diaper?


Thats the Intercontinental Championship bro


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The God :brock


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Romangirl252 said:


> My man Dolph is on raw again!


Well he is the IC Champion...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ziggler brings back the McGuinness style of wearing a title belt = No pops except from me and a couple of wet bitches.
> 
> Poor Based Dolph. :lol


Did he back into the ring ass first though? If you're going McGuinness, you have to go all out.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

chosequin said:


> Reigns vs Rollins, Kane, Orton at *NOC* lol.


The sad thing is, this is something they'd actually do. And Reigns would win.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Unless Cena turns heel, what sense does it make for him to win the title one month after he got thoroughly destroyed?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I swear RVD just faces the same 3 people every third week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

How many times has Rollins/RVD had a match against each other within these last two months?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

chosequin said:


> Reigns vs Rollins, Kane, Orton at *NOC* lol.


REIGNSSTILLWINSLOL.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the roster is really limited


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

wow, Rollins vs RVD! that should be awesome :lawler


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Dolph gets a new challenger after tonight. The Miz/Ziggler match at SummerSlam surprised me though, it was one of my faves of the night.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LETS GO MIZ!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant even blame the crowd for being quiet tonight. This show has been a mess :fpalm. Im usually optimistic but yikes.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That video promo was one of the best things that I have seen in the WWE in a while.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course you got to the front of the line Miz. You're a Goofy looking motherfucker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why does Miz go to disneyland?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

...kinda smart


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

autechrex said:


> I swear RVD just faces the same 3 people every third week.


You can say the same thing for the Uso's, Cesaro, Stardust, Rollins, Ambrose...ah fuck it, pretty much the entire roster.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Stunt double :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Miz new entrance is awesome but they still won't change his god awful theme song.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SANDOW DRESSED AS THE MIZ?? :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG LMFAO


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

is it rick martels son?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

YES, DAMIEN MIZDOW

:mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest. Miz having a stunt double is pretty damn funny.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mizdow :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Sandow :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, that actually looks good on Sandow.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

SANDOW hjUIHSAUIDOHUSIAODHUIS


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh jeez, Sandow is Miz's bitch now..


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

FFS :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan poor Sandow reduce to Miz's stunt double


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

How did I know it would be Damien Sandow?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit Sandow :lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The Mizdow!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Miz really needs to be back in the main-event scene. Guy has more charisma than anyone currently on the top of the card.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

hahahhahaha :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Damien Sandow can't sink any lower :ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

:krillin :krillin :krillin


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really? Did Sandow get caught fucking Steph or what?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Is Sandow just coming out dressed as Miz??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Miz and Sandow should do a gay couple storyline, get married and adopt Hornswoggle. Go all out!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE, breaking the fourth wall. I can't tell the Miz and Sandow apart! This is on par with Taker/Taker and Kane/Kane! :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man this Raw is starting to suck ass.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

:dance:dance


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

This poor guy. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hollywood Rock worked because Rock had actually become insanely popular and was in a mainstream theatrically released movie.

Miz has been in The Marine 3 :maury

Still, Damien 'Miz'ow is pretty funny :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao fucking Miz

gets more GOAT each week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, do people still not think Sandow is getting buried?

Miz's bitch.

:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien Miz-dow. :jay2

Surprised that Bradshaw didn't spontaneously combust upon giving Miz such a hearty handshake.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

inb4 Damien Sandow deal with it gif


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Sandow legit has me screaming all over the place. :LOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How the hell is Sandow paler than Ziggler?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sandow needs to get some supplements


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Is Sandow just coming out dressed as Miz??



If he did it was totally worth it I am sure :steph


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh Sandow, this is funny... but how lower in the ladder can he fall???


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Damien Sandow can't sink any lower :ti


He could be one of Adam Rose's groupies.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would die if the crowd goes nuts for the Bellas segment!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I need the GIF of that spin they did on the ramp :lmao


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Thrash™;38836034 said:


> Man this Raw is starting to suck ass.


It started sucking 90 minutes ago

HOLY FUCK THERE IS STILL 90 MINUTES TO GO WHAT IN BLUE HELL WOULD THEY SUBJECT TO THIS TORTURE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow is even wearing Miz's trunks :lmao :done


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

AWWWWWWEEEESOOOOOOOMMMMMMMME! :sandow


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

can't wait for Miz and Ambrose to join forces and become the Hollywood Bombs


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TromaDogg said:


> Hollywood Rock worked because Rock had actually become insanely popular and was in a mainstream theatrically released movie.
> 
> Miz has been in The Marine 3 :maury
> 
> Still, Damien 'Miz'ow is pretty funny :lol


That's the gimmick, though.

He's a delusional wrestler who thinks he's an A-List hollywood star. Idk how that's hard to figure out lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Johnny Cage on commentary tonight :nice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Kayfabe is done , Cena has broken Damien, He is buried point blank period fuck off if you say other wise.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow is a better Miz than Miz.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> the roster is really limited


Well, they only use like half the roster on TV :dance


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> WWE, breaking the fourth wall. I can't tell the Miz and Sandow apart! This is on par with Taker/Taker and Kane/Kane! :mark:


Dont forget the amazing ShawnderTaker


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn its dead silent


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Sandow even did a shitty Figure Four. He is dedicated to his craft.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Shades of The Miz' :lmao


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Sandow deserves so much better.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does this mean miz and damien are gonna be a tag team? I could see that. If it got miz out of the Ic title picture so Ziggler can feud with...um...oh, they have no Ic title picture.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

... he's fired lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How do you not have the stunt double win for heat?

FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow a stunt double and he didn't even win...wwe can be stupid sometimes


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Miz's Stunt Double is a better Miz than The Miz.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

this is awesome :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So corny.

From the Monday Night Wars...to this...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sandow is the new Santino.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Pimping TNA star Jeff Hardy to sell the network


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> The sad thing is, this is something they'd actually do. And Reigns would win.


:HHH2 will interfere and it will somehow lead up to Reigns vs HHH at HIAC.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The way he said He's fired was just so funny.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> He could be one of Adam Rose's groupies.


Hell, he could Adam Rose.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Stad said:


>


 Haha, The Miz looks like Del Rio here.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikki should confess that she was also banging Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Promoting Jeff Hardy


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

YES! HARDY'S DOCUMENTARY!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Of course they have to paint Hardy as a failure because he isn't with them now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does tha mean jeff hardy is coming back


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Jeff Hardy documentary at the same day as TNA Impact on the WWE network


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Frenemiz


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff Hardy special? Wait wat? :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Them promoting a Jeff Hardy doc on Wed. is so amazing for so many reasons.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Nikki should confess that she was also banging Bryan


AND I LOVED IT I LOVED IT


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Marketing with drug problems. _Jeff Hardy: Behind the Music_


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> does tha mean jeff hardy is coming back


I hope so! One of the GOATs of entertainment.

But I don't think so :'(


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Sandow berreeeeed


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Roho said:


> Miz really needs to be back in the main-event scene. Guy has more charisma than anyone currently on the top of the card.


i agree , i am sure he will


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Captain IWC said:


> Kayfabe is done , Cena has broken Damien, He is buried point blank period fuck off if you say other wise.


I remember when people were saying even though he lost against Cena, he would go over anyway. 

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen DAMIEN MIZDOW.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen DAMIEN MIZDOW












Michael Jackson-acting motherfuckers. :jordan4 Wouldn't mind them getting the tag belts for a week or two just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That little Backstreet Boys routine was gold.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats the first time Miz has entertained me since Brock thew that chair at his face


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

No desire to stay up any later and watch the last hour of this shit, first time I've been like this in years for RAW. Very poor tonight


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

It's only 9:52 PM? Fuck this.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

You know RAW is shit when you're discussing The Great British Bakeoff in the chatbox during matches


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> That's the gimmick, though.
> 
> He's a delusional wrestler who thinks he's an A-List hollywood star. Idk how that's hard to figure out lol


I get it, I just don't think it works anywhere near as well as Hollywood Rock did, which is obviously what it's aping.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah pretty much done with dis.




OddSquad said:


> You know RAW is shit when you're discussing The Great British Bakeoff in the chatbox during matches



Oh shit let me get in on this. :abed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Every week someone says it's "one of the all time worst Raws", however, this one really is one of the worst in a long time.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Roho said:


> Miz really needs to be back in the main-event scene. Guy has more charisma than anyone currently on the top of the card.


Is that why he comes out to crickets every week? 

:lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

DBCCD said:


> I remember when people were saying even though he lost against Cena, he would go over anyway.
> 
> :banderas


yup i am sure orton vs sandow title unification at tlc would of put some butts in the seats


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Bellas next someone post when it's over I am switching over to baseball 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark: the Bellas aren't closing Raw.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TromaDogg said:


> I get it, I just don't think it works anywhere near as well as Hollywood Rock did, which is obviously what it's aping.


Different gimmicks, Rock WAS a big actor who came back and turned because the crowd didn't respect him [they chose to cheer for Hogan over him].

Miz THINKS he is a big star, and is meant to be irritatingly delusional.

Different characters.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time for the 10oclock cringe segment..

Lawler = Auto cringe..


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

So did they not have video footage? Why are are getting a slideshow?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


>


I'm going to use this IF Cena beats Brock at NOC.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Thats the first time Miz has entertained me since Brock thew that chair at his face


Word. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm ready to tap out.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

They better have Mother Bella and Brother Bella on there.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Does Lawler actually have a line of shirts that you can buy or are those abominations custom made?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> :mark: the Bellas aren't closing Raw.


I KNOW :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Lawler's face got really old looking.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lawler looks like a melting wax sculpture of a chipmunk


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

what are they gonna do for the next hour? haha


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Brie needs to kick Nikki butt tonight


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

at least is not the Main Event...


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

This nikki and brie segment it muted.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

#sisters4lyfe


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brie is such a shitty actress.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

OH MOY GAWSH NIKKI I CAN'T BELIEEEEVE YOU SAID THOSE THIIII_IIINGS_!!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Every week someone says it's "one of the all time worst Raws", however, this one really is one of the worst in a long time.


RAW 2014 WORST RAWS :

Post Wrestlemania

Pre Summerslam

Post Summerslam

Honestly, the last 2 have been a fucking train wreck. I mean we had rollins and ambrose, you can say at the very least over the last 2 months at least 3 you can genuiinely say were the years worst episodes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy home broken with a SLAP! :lol


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm ready to tap out.


I QUIT!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Now THIS is Oscar-nomination worthy acting.

Take notes, Miz.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. Lawler's face got really old looking.



Seriously, I think he kind of looks like an English Bulldog. :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They have the same theme :lmao


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

hng13 said:


> what are they gonna do for the next hour? haha


30 minutes of Reigns destroying and burying half the roster.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Is that why he comes out to crickets every week?
> 
> :lmao


To be fair, there aren't too many guys who don't come out to crickets on a weekly basis. 

He has the mic skills and he's decent in the ring. There's no reason why he isn't being utilized more than he is.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lawler: Giggity


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fucking hell brock


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Nikki looks so good!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope, i can make it through the Bella's Segment. :tucky:StephenA


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikki. :moyes1


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

HOE


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This Bella feud is genuinely awful.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


> Does Lawler actually have a line of shirts that you can buy or are those abominations custom made?



he bought out ed hardys inventory. :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King was checking her out right there :lmao

Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dem titties though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God I need a drink. Or 12.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is some Jerry Springer shit.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

#Thank goodness this isn't the mainevent


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> fucking hell brock


:banderas

THANK YOU


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The same theme :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SAME THEME LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Same theme.

I can't.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Got them stilettos on.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Shitty acting and they both have the same theme music... This is awful.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> fucking hell brock


One of his best moments...and there have been a lot. :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is the Jerry The King Lawler show, and next we have two talentless twins.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooh Nikki.

Oooooh Brie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Are..Are we watching Jerry Springer right now?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lawler: "Oh christ, I'm about to be within the middle of a potential cat fight jersey shore like scene between Nikki and Brie. I have the weirdest boner right now."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

T-They...have...the same theme song...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brie walking down the ramp like a drag in heels! :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki clearly improving as a heel. She didn't lose one this week like she did last RAW.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Curry said:


> This Bella feud is genuinely awful.



no shit. :cuss:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nikki's legs...damn!!!!! Hottie!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fighting over the music theme :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki looks droolworthy as usual.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I hope so! One of the GOATs of entertainment.
> 
> But I don't think so :'(


Yeah it would be nice to see him in the WWE again. I would hope Jeff could get himself together and make some sort of deal with the WWE.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Theme song on a pole match :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mute and stare at Nikki's cleavage for the next 5 minutes.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG this going to be brutal.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just stop.

JUST FUCKING STOP.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I think my ears are bleeding


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> This is the Jerry The King Lawler show, and next we have two talentless twins.


well 4 talentless twins if you count Nikki's "twins"


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Shitty promo time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nikki's bitch face is hilarious.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Brie Mode' :lol

Because being a drunken bimbo is something to be proud of.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holding hands in the womb... Really? REALLY?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

quit it wwe, seriously. the only way this feud could be any worse is if reigns and dallas came out and started trying to sound interesting.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Worst RAW of the year.


----------



## Seriousforaminute (Oct 2, 2013)

Lawler? Couldn't this have been the Highlight Reel.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

SkandorAkbar said:


> no shit. :cuss:


I'm hoping that if the world repeats their disgust at this pish WWE will hurry up and end it :draper2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DAT ACTING.. :ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can this just be put on TD and never aired on Raw again? Please?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine if Lesnar's music hit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Divas Sucks :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just hope this leads to an epic Cena vs Bryan rematch.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bitchy Nikki is the best Nikki.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

lmao wtf is this shit?!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

couldn't this crap just be on total diva's instead of WWE TV


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Boooooooooooooooooooooring.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I literally have my TV muted right now. Saving my cringes for another day.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

This is painful


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat botch from Nikki on the mic. fpalm


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Batz said:


> Holding hands in the womb... Really? REALLY?


I LOL'd at that line too. But not in a "this is funny" way, in a "this is fucking pitiful" way.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Theme song on a pole match :mark:


:russo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Divas suck!" chant. :clap

I like that Nikki's using her IRL bitchiness to fuel her heelishness.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Nikki and Brie looking fine though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this segment, but Nikki in that dress tho...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yep, we're all stupid enough to believe kayfabe, Nikki.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

This is TERRIBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki is better on the mic then Bre at least


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikki is so much better it's insane.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"WHEN OUR MOTHER WAS PREGNANT SHE SAW ULTRASOUNDS OF ME AND NIKKI HOLDING HANDS IN THE WOMB"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brie's shit, but Nicky is killing it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Imagine if Lesnar's music hit.


If it did, Brock would become even more popular. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SPOTLIGHT PLEASE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> couldn't this crap just be on total diva's instead of WWE TV


Good point. Why didn't they film this shit for Total Divas.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't AJ and Paige go to the ring and kill this bitches now?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank the inventor of TVs and remotes and all that for the damned mute button... who the fuck gave the okay to put this trash on Raw......................


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

These chicks are showing the "actors" at the Emmys how it's really done.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holding her back in the womb

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

I've seen drunken amateur porn with better acting


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

An ultrasound diss.

I'm fucking done.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder if she's done... :hmm:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem' Nikki :lol


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

holding hands in the womb. looooooolll. Where do they come up with this shit.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

BORING CHANTS, CENA SUCKS CHANTS:mark::mark::mark::mark:

Brie pulling a Phil Brooks against paul levesque gtfo out


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly, I'd rather watch an Eva Marie match at this point. That's the level we're sinking to.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Best RAW in YEARS! Marked out for the 4th time already.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This may not be grade A material, but you guys are being way too harsh. This isn't even the worst thing this Raw.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki with them mic skills


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Nikki is kind of good as a heel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow this is even worse watching this on mute ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Daaaaaaaaamn!!!!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

If there was ever a time for CM Punk chants...


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dat ultrasound.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Yknow what, I'm so done, I'm just so done, I'm so done, I'm soooo done..."
I'm so done with this stupid segment. END IT ALREADY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stop. Please.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

There's one with those fantasies in the ring Nikki.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joke's on you, Nikki: I'm skinny fat and don't get a chub for chicks who could be a stunt double for Mr. Ed. :troll


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> Nikki is better on the mic then Bre at least


That's like saying drowning is slightly better than burning to death to be fair.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I wanted to give these ladies a chance but this is horrible.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

STOLE MY BOYFRIEND :maury


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> This may not be grade A material, but you guys are being way too harsh. This isn't even the worst thing this Raw.


Truth, its at least holding my attention


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NIKKI BRINGING THAT HEAT!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nikki is doing fine.

Still a pretty cheesy segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP.
Please.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This episode has somehow gotten even worse.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

WWE-YouTube should hurry up and put Lesnar's murderous promo, so i can watch it again, instead of this Bella crap :faint:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> There's one with those fantasies in the ring Nikki.


:lol :bow


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Nikki is a bad actor... Brie is so bad shes gotta be trolling


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

SHE STOLE HER BOYFRIENDS? 

OH NO SHE DIDN'T


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This promo is so damn boring


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

What is this, Everyone Loves Raymond Female version?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

This is worse than the South Park parody on wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So bad.

fpalm


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> This may not be grade A material, but you guys are being way too harsh. This isn't even the worst thing this Raw.


Yeah. That Dean Ambrose eulogy was pretty pretty bad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

She's done more than 4 on 1 "matches"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't want to watch Total Divas on Raw damn it! Get this reality tv car wreck off the screen!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikkis best promo of her career


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

"She stole my boyfriend" :maury


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

make it stop. :cuss::cuss::cuss: these skags are giving me a headache.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The only thing that can actually save this segment is if things get really dark, really quick and Nikki pulls a "Shawn Michaels throwing Marty through the barber shop window".


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Brie is awful at acting and the mic. Nikki is pretty decent


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nikki you could quit and just wait for Cena to come home or whatever. But oh well.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

STOP IT. PLEASE.

JERRY MAKE YOURSELF USEFUL AND SHUT EM UP PLEASE. I'll even forgive you for bad jokes!


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

The fake crying is absolutely horrible acting.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Had enough and muted my stream to listen to some music instead.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Brie is an awful actress jeeze


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

This is bad.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

What the FUCK am I looking at? Why is this show so bad?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

"Oh give me a break, Nikki!"

"Stop!"

LMAO! This is awful.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

MY GOD THIS SHIT IS AWFUL THIS WHOLE SHOW HAS BEEN TRASH!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Nikky is damn good on the mic. Brie is shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The sad part is this storyline actually makes sense and has some effort put into writing it. But the acting is just... yeesh.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THAT ACTING


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I have 2 cousins who are 14 and 15 and they've had better feuds with better promos than this.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Brie might not cry, but I'm thinking about it


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Stop it Nikki


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

They're trying to make this good, I'll give them that.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

TY Nikki

Maybe Jerry will leave the building


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> This is worse than the South Park parody on wrestling.


I disagree, but then you say it like that South Park episode was bad. Like South Park can be bad at all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki on a roll tonight lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikki is now my favorite Bella holy shit


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

This is so cringe worthy, how could anyone approve this?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah get the fuck out Jerry


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lol2 Get out old man.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"STOP IT, GAWSH, STOP!!!" WAAAHHH
Brie knows exactly how I feel about this skit.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Nikki just turned face when she shut down Lawler lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

get ou oldo man :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

GET OUT OLD MAN :lmao

Nikki is killing it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hah... Get out of here, old man! that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This is hilarious


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Eva Marie owns these two on the mic.

Yeah. I said it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lawler getting :berried = Nikki for WWE WHC.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nikki verbally destroying Brie. :lel


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Still birth jokes? :ti


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:StephenA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao

I don't know anymore.
I just don't know :lmao


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok I'll give Nikki props for dissing Lawler
But otherwise this has been meh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The actual fuck is going on here.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

This is exactly like Jerry Springer. Complete with a host named Jerry. And it's just as bad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hilarious last line, check.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is amazing :lmao


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Coming up this hour

Reignswinslol

Cenawinslol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a new low point for Raw.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL LAWLER


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jerry GET IT DONE!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure whether this is funny or cringe worthy.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it me or did Nikki improve a great deal ?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is quite possibly the worst segment in WWE History


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

dat Jerry chant.

not sure for Springer or Lawler. :lel


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay Nikki actually did some well fucking acting there!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

"I wish you died in the womb!"

Jesus Christ that's not PG


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

skarvika said:


> "Yknow what, I'm so done, I'm just so done, I'm so done, I'm soooo done..."
> I'm so done with this stupid segment. END IT ALREADY!


Watching paint dry would probably be more entertaining than this crap. :bo


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'I wish you'd died in the womb' :lmao


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

I love Brie but "Stop stop Nickie".

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

Why the hell is Brie so weak.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

GOAT segment :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

jerry copping a feel?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Anddddddd we have a new the worst segment of 2014 :maury:maury:maury


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking hell, that was a bit much.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jerry copping dat feel!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

A fucking miscarriage diss, where does it end haha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

King was touching nikki , Cena do your job


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jerry trying to mount Nikki


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Brie corpsing. :maury


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Jerry only in this segment to try to cop a feel i bet


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki shits all over Brie on the mic.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"GET OFF ME" 

:lawler :abed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WORLDSTAR! WORLDSTAR!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Worldstar. :lmao

Just end this already.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

They are pushing The bellas like they are trish and lita, and the acting is horrible.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wtf. This is actually awkward and disturbing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok that was actually hard to sit through it was so bad...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Nikky is damn good heel. Brie is buried though


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

"I wish you died in The Womb" delivered with as much enthusiasm as someone talking about colour charts.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Think I saw a ass shot of Nikki


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

That was intense and I liked it


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Nikki is so good. It's unfortunate her sister is such a poor actress.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

This went from cringe worthy to must see so bad it's went 360 to good.

Lmfao....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not a pervert but...

...just.. just hike the skirt a little more... PLEASE.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Brie needs to fight Lesnar in an ironman match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"I wish you died in the womb" Could have been a powerful line if the delivery wasn't so fucking awful.

Also, ow. Looked like she was really beating on her a bit there. Tone it down, people aren't going to forget your awful delivery just because you hit her with a mic.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder how John feels about Nikki heel turn


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Camera crew can't even get the slap fpalmfpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Stay out of it, old man." Lawler's least favorite sentence.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

fpalm 

Brie is pussy


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Fucking hell, that was a bit much.


And guys like you probably want the Attitude Era back. Smh. This is pure GOLD.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brie's crying face looks like The Joker.

And there's Jerry trying to cop a feel during her lowest moment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually dig this angle..watching two hott twins on top of each other is ratings! :russo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerry needs to tame that ass...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> This is quite possibly the worst segment in WWE History


still better than


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Soooo what is her motivation for all this


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brie with the fakest cry ever :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Funny thing is, since they're twins, if Brie died in the womb, there's definitely a chance Nikki would have, too. :lol


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Adyman said:


> I disagree, but then you say it like that South Park episode was bad. Like South Park can be bad at all.


Nope it was awesome.

But the way they portray wrestling as a cheesy dumb product for dumb retarded audiences is hard to debate after watching this piece of shit segment.

Imagine you haven't seen wrestling in years and you turn on and see this pile of putrid garbage.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brie corpsing is the best thing either Bella has done in years :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, Nikki somewhat saved the segment with the beating.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is sad. Specially when this show is the follow-up to me watching one of the final Raw shows in 1997 when the Attitude Era was introduced...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it safe to turn Raw back on yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i'm guessing they are trying to bury Brie Bella and vicariously maybe it will bury Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lawlers slippers :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The Bellas next someone post when it's over I am switching over to baseball


It's over...thank god.
That was just...no words. I'm speechless.
:StephenA


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Gifs of Brie's crying face?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So that segment just happened :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This was hilarious.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I have never wanted a commercial so badly while watching RAW in my life.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Funny that one of them finally called out the neckbeards in the audience about their twin fetishes.. although lets be real, thats the only reason they're even in the company, cause they're hot twins. Don't bite the neckbeard that feeds.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> fpalm
> 
> Brie is pussy


Dude, if someone started insulting you like that on TV, you'd cry like a bitch and run away. Smh hypocrite :side:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Welp, Raw has peaked tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So if Nikki is a heel what does that make her husband Cena?? :cena2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The GOATest of the GOAT segments. :lmao :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> This is quite possibly the worst segment in WWE History


Must not have seen prior RAW segments tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bries face makes it even more hilarious 7/10 segment A+ job done by Nikki


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lawler _"Nikki really HEELED it up if you know what I mean!" _


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Daniel Bryan is watching and telling the doctor "Yeah, put me under. I'm not going back for awhile."


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Is it safe to turn Raw back on yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



We're recapping the first segment again :cena5

Then some BS.

Only turn in if you want to see Bray get his final nail in dat coffin. MAIN EVENT IS GONNA SUCK.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

And what's the payoff for me as a viewer, Brie overcoming her evil sister and beating her in a match? Oh right, fantastic.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this is like the fourth time we've had a cena recap tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

"I wish you died in the womb"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

look at me when I'm talking to you. :cena3


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Seriously the worst Raw ever. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Camera work is so fucking AWFUL lately. I feel like im getting motion sickness.

ZOOM IN OUT IN OUT IN OUT SHAKE IT ALL ABOUT

Wtf. Is there an earthquake in the arena?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Nikki shits all over Brie on the mic.


This can't be said enough. Brie is awful, but Nikky was pretty good there


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Filler episode. Yawn.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

People cringing that the crowd was making this more and more of a Jerry Springer segment?

Did you just not watch Divas in the Attitude Era or....?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no Gif or smiley to show my reaction to that segment

At least the beatdown was good


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

"I hope you die in the womb!!" Seriously one of the most idiotic lines in pro wrestling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

They really needed to do Cena vs Wyatt tonight.

Otherwise this show would of been turned off 30 minutes in


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nikki > Brie

"I wish you died in the womb" is my new favorite quote, followed by "stop it, Nikki, stop"


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Nikki, Stahp


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

ShammyWoWLoL said:


> This went from cringe worthy to must see so bad it's went 360 to good.
> 
> Lmfao....




i think you mean 180, 360 would be back to bad. :hmm:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane got that what the fuck you want mugshot.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't care what y'all say. That was a great segment. They both killed it. This is coming from someone who used to hate them.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

you should of died in the womb:maury


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So if Nikki is a heel what does that make her husband Cena?? :cena2


LOL, that's exactly what I was thinking too, but I guess they don't acknowledge their relationship anymore



Helmsley said:


> The GOATest of the GOAT segments. :lmao :lmao


100% agreed :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope Nikki's manicure wasn't ruined.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

World's Best said:


> We're recapping the first segment again :cena5
> 
> Only turn in if you want to see Bray get his final nail in dat coffin.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Just flipped back and it's a commercial and I felt lucky


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Irrelevant said:


> :lawler _"Nikki really HEELED it up if you know what I mean!" _


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

..... Kane need to put that mask on.... He didn't look right in that preview matchup......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

darkguy said:


> They really needed to do Cena vs Wyatt tonight.
> 
> Otherwise this show would of been turned off 30 minutes in


Are you suggesting Cena/Wyatt IV is giving you incentive to continue watching?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So I wonder what kind of binding moment Bryan and Cena had when they were sitting next to each other laughing their asses off at how bad their dates are at acting.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Me when Roman Reigns


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicki was alright, tbh. She naturally comes across as being a bitch from what I've seen on TD (well, season 1).

Brie was just horrible.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I WISH YOU DIED IN THE WOMB


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sure the acting wasn't great, but I thought that Bella segment was pretty entertaining honestly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheARV0619 said:


> Nikki > Brie
> 
> "I wish you died in the womb" is my new favorite quote, followed by "stop it, Nikki, stop"


How about last week, when the wordsmith Nikki Bella pulled out classic one-liners such as "I'M FREE! I'M LOVING IT! FREE!"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, Time for the Supahman Punch and Spear lol.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Why would they advertise Attitude RAW after that GOAT segment?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Jerry needs to tame that ass...


Sorry but they're too old for Jerry.

He prefers the ones who are young enough to be his grand-daughters.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The shoe attack by Nikki killed me.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> still better than


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Lets be honest if the roles were reversed it would be the same outcome, they're both bitches with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Why would they advertise Attitude RAW after that GOAT segment?



Because that segment was shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>



SEE YOU IN COURT :nikki


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought the segment would be absolute shit with nothing positive at all, but Nikki was kinda impressive there. If only her ring skills were just as good.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ben Saunders: Highlight Of UFC Return Was CM Punk’s Tweet


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Camera work is so fucking AWFUL lately. I feel like im getting motion sickness.
> 
> ZOOM IN OUT IN OUT IN OUT SHAKE IT ALL ABOUT
> 
> Wtf. Is there an earthquake in the arena?


So True, they completely missed the Jerry face slap scene. 


I don't know why they were zoomed in on Brie, instead of focusing on Jerry trying to restraint Nikki. 



and what was up with the lack of security that are easy to break up any other event, were no where to be found. 

Jerry had to act as security, coping fields left and right :lawler


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Somebody ought to GIF Jerry "separating" Nikki from Brie.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Wow...


That's just...I don't even know.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> The shoe attack by Nikki killed me.


the heel attack :


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DBCCD said:


>


Honestly I thought they were one of the better guest hosts and that's not saying much.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd have really enjoyed that segment, had it been 2 wrestlers I gave a shit about and wanted to see a match between rather than the shitty Bellas.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ZOMG, Jobber entrance for Roman Reigns.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> Because that segment was shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :

Nice joke. One of the best segments ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol so Reigns is getting the jobber entrance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Wow...


My exact reaction throughout the segment.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> I'd have really enjoyed that segment, had it been 2 wrestlers I gave a shit about and wanted to see a match between rather than the shitty Bellas.



Yup honestly I'd rather watch Reigns matches.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Reigns just got a jobber entrance :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay! Roman up next


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait.. so what's the main event?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS
I though kane was finally done wrestling


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE, THO


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the SR on Seth's belt. He really does look like a superhero.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely a handi-cap match.... Rollins/Kane need about 6 more guys


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


lmfao I could picture Cena in the back seeing this and going up to vince saying : ''I think it's time we replace jerry lawler the guy has been there to long and we need new talent on the announce team''


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Time for the SUPERMAN PUNCH and the SPEAR!

P.s. hope Rollins da gawd fucking wrecks Reigns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane where's your shirt. You're suppose to be a professional.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Adyman said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice joke. One of the best segments ever.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH naw worst segment I've seen in a long time. The Attitude Era commercials were there to try and save the spot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

There's no way Roman Reigns can overcome these odds...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> That's just...I don't even know.


The more I look at it, the creepier it gets.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait.. so what's the main event?


Cena vs Wyatt


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait.. so what's the main event?


John Cena vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> That's just...I don't even know.


I really don't dig women who OVER-USE the Lipstick. :lol

Or maybe she had surgery done on them? :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait.. so what's the main event?


Brock Lesnar via pretaped video ha.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait.. so what's the main event?


Cena destroying Bray I guess.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane needs to to retire and just work backstage I think he'd be a great asset on the production side


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No....it's SUPER REIGNS! :reigns


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait.. so what's the main event?


The Panel and John Cena who will be interrupted by Heyman and Brock Lesnar. :vince


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Has Randy Orton vanished into a black hole tonight?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

And what, are we gonna get another shitty Rollins-Kane-Reigns match after one of the best segments of all time?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is the point of the handicap match if the fight is still 1 on 1.

The whole point of having the stakes raised against you is if it literally is 2 on 1, 2 Stars beating the shit out of 1.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Roman grab Seth and threw him in the ring


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

prolly posted already but lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Cena destroying Bray I guess.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> I really don't dig women who OVER-USE the Lipstick. :lol
> 
> Or maybe she had surgery done on them? :side:


I like big lips, but the Bella's take it too far. WOuldn't be surprised if Nikki got some botox lol


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The fucking Mankind vs Rock empty arena match had more crowd electricity than tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Reigns finally decides to step in to get revenge on Rollins? Lol, by the looks of it, it seems that he forgot about Rollins.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

did reigns just do the same thing twice in a row?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd is really into this match :aj3

Or did they all leave during the Bella segment :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't stand this bastard.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL SUPER REIGNS


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

That "Divas suck" chant might really catch on.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This motherfucker has done nothing but punches and clotheslines


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If Reigns wins over both of them in a clean fashion I'll stop watching RAW for a month.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Roman beating their butts


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH naw worst segment I've seen in a long time. The Attitude Era commercials were there to try and save the spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You might as well as watch tentacle incest porn.

I'll go watch some GOAT quality wrestling segments


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I only saw the end of whatever that was with the Bellas, but it looked like an all time bad segment. I officially have zero interest in this product without Ambrose on the show.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Reigns botching the apron dropkick again...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that match went about forty five seconds and reigns is blown up.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

that disqualification was so unpredictable :lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes Seth, WRECK him.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, that spear was really poor.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns counters the chokeslam with a... nothing.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you imagine for just one moment if Reigns was facing this Kane?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Pointless, absolutely pointless. What's happening for the next hour then?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Adyman said:


> You might as well as watch tentacle incest porn.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go watch some GOAT quality wrestling segments



Just watch the crowd no one gave two shits.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Reigns is gonna get put on the shelf to do a movie too?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

That sucked I wanted to see Roman win this match


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry Reigns fans, but that was SHIT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You got your DQ people, relax unk2


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Time for kane to eat another spear and take the pin right?

Reignswinslol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't get why the heels can't even get a dirty win. The babyface wouldn't look weak at all.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Me when Roman Reigns


Still true.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Styrofoam cinder blocks :lol


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Adyman said:


> *You might as well as watch tentacle incest porn.*
> 
> I'll go watch some GOAT quality wrestling segments


I wish I had been, acting would've been better.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

again? lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ambrose is disguised as one of the cinder blocks


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dang this again


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

FUCK. THEY WERE SO CLOSE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Comical.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super Reigns


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

If Rollins curb stomps Reigns on those cinder blocks

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

FUCK THIS IS BAD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit, Kane sold that about a foot from the post.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck Reigns. I want to like him but I will not put up with any more fucking super man booking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol gotta make Reigns look superior to Ambrose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a feeling I'll see a "So Roman Reigns can fight back but Dean Ambose can't" thread coming up


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns is doing what Ambrose couldn't do in two months.

JUST FUCK OFF.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> Just watch the crowd no one gave two shits.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



They were popping up for Nikki's insults, especially the womb ones! You must be deaf or something, because this promo was the best in years!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Whatever happened to the Spanish announce team?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Corporate Kane, Demon Kane, still jobber Kane either way.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Those cinder blocks :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The difference in crowd reaction between Reigns and Ambrose is something else.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Shit


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can we just call him cena jr and end it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh shit!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That hit the King


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Super Reigns * :duck


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell, Cole? "You ok King?" Really.........


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Corporate Kane is some serious fuckery. He took the mask off to better fit with the Authority's gimmick, then remasks to bring back his monstrous edge to further help the Authority, then unmasks again because "I don't know, just fuck off and buy the network already trolololol"


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Adyman said:


> They were popping up for Nikki's insults, especially the womb ones! You must be deaf or something, because this promo was the best in years!



Naw it wasn't Teletubbies can give better promos. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Dang this is a dull yo


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"A little payback for his buddy Ambrose!" :cole
His buddy who he didn't give a shit about until WWE decided they could conveniently shoehorn this botching spot buffoon into _another_ segment?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Curry said:


> I wish I had been, acting would've been better.


I was talking about the Bella segment, not the Ambrose eulogy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And already getting boos just from one night of stupid booking. This company has lost it. Trying to feed Ambrose's momentum to Reigns. Fuck...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh, it's filler until Dean comes back. Better than the Bellas.

#LowAssStandards


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know they are fake, but that cinder block spot could of been dangerous. Something could of went into a fans eye.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Reigns is working on getting that Cena boo/cheer ratio


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> I officially have zero interest in this product without Ambrose on the show.


This sums up my feelings quite nicely. Instead, I spent the last three hours playing Diablo on the PS4 with my buddy Mark.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Orton is MIA now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Super Reigns just don't stop.

Poor Kane constantly looking like a geek to put over this hack. :ti

Looks like Orton is finally freed from surrounding himself with the shittiness of Reigns. That's a sigh of relief for me.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Are we going to be taking Reigns beating Lesnar with that fucking running hug seriously?


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

If Rollins loses the briefcase...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns = Nash 2.0 w/ one extra move, no stamina, or mic skills

BUT DAT HAIR FLIP!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

They're really going to struggle to keep any interest in Reigns all the way to Mania at this rate. People just don't care as much as they did 2 months ago.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Amber B said:


> The difference in crowd reaction between Reigns and Ambrose is something else.



Yup they only pop for the entrance but once he's in the ring I can hear crickets for most of the match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This burial is atrocious.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Super Reigns is too strong for that, Seth.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> Naw it wasn't Teletubbies can give better promos.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nice jokes, man. That segment stole the show. :bow Bella GOATS


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

"I CREATED YOU, I WILL DESTROY YOU!"

I sure hope you do Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL calm the fuck down lol.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> So cute aige


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole is about to slap a motherfucker.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Reigns is doing what Ambrose couldn't do in two months.
> 
> JUST FUCK OFF.


 No he didn't? He didn't beat Seth Rollins either, Ambrose attacked Rollins plenty of times.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cole Pissed as fuck
:ti


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So Orton is MIA now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The look on Cole's face says it all.

"Fucking idiots."


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Nice jokes, man. That segment stole the show. :bow Bella GOATS



Yeah just go play with yourself you'd be doing something more productive.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This sums up my feelings quite nicely. Instead, I spent the last three hours playing Diablo on the PS4 with my buddy Mark.


Reaper?

If so, how's the Crusader?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cole gives the camera the "I'm surrounded by idiots" stare.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sometimes I can't stand JBL


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lawler looks like he's on the verge of another heart attack


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

enough bickering over trivial bullshit JBL and Jerry, time to get back to plugging the network brought to you by Diet Dew.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So Orton is MIA now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think you mean a deserter


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually thought Orton was going to come and make the save there because it would have ended Reigns and he wants Reigns and it could have sewn the seed of dissension in the authority.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That cinder block throw was funny.




DBCCD said:


> If Rollins loses the briefcase...


*HE WON'T!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Photo of Ambrose > The whole Rollins/Kane/Reigns match/segment


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

chops52 said:


> Can we just call him cena jr and end it


Here's why we shouldn't: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1382018-comparing-john-cena-roman-reigns.html


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Reigns is working on getting that Cena boo/cheer ratio


Yeah this is going backfire so bad


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


>


AJ courting her little English muffin, Nikki calling out the fat smarks for their twin on twin fantasies and now exclusive buttsex courtesy of the WWE App.

Dat dere PG rating. :barkley


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> Yeah just go play with yourself you'd be doing something more productive.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Whatever man, I'm marked the hell out watching them tear it up on the mic :bow


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Just think guys: this is the start of a 10 year superman booking for Reigns. 


The new Cena lol.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Are Bray and Cena really going to fill out the rest of the show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Probably Bray's best promo in months.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ambrose Gone
Ryback gone
Sandow losing AGAIN!



I think it's time to change the channel


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Photo of Ambrose > The whole Rollins/Kane/Reigns match/segment
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Orton and Jericho nowhere to be found.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amazing promo. It's sad that he's getting sent to the slaughter against Cena's stale ass.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

John is gonna spread his disease across the world :


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Curry said:


> Are Bray and Cena really going to fill out the rest of the show?


And recaps.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bray should be a face already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hahah them cinderblocks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Probably Bray's best promo in months.


Yup. Short, to the point and he actually said something.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Orton is MIA now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's tied up and gagged inside my flat:dance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Snap dragon snapin' :lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

A good, sense-making promo from Bray this time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Whatever man, I'm marked the hell out watching them tear it up on the mic :bow


first time I read your gif and avatar

Fucking LOL
:ti


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yeeeaah Drew Brees making that moooooonnnneeeeeyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Flashyelbow said:


> Yeah just go play with yourself you'd be doing something more productive.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



And there would actually be some satisfaction at the end :jericho2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Good promo from Bray, but a little short. Still not as good as the Bella segment though


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alicenchains said:


> Lets be honest if the roles were reversed it would be the same outcome, they're both bitches with no redeeming qualities.


I disagree about them not having any redeeming qualities, but I do believe that both Brie and Nikki are better as heels than babyfaces.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's tied up and gagged inside my flat:dance



Still a better place for him then on TV in a feud with Reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If we're going to back 3-5 months and relive the garbage that was Cena/Wyatt, can we at least get Evolution too?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> first time I read your gif and avatar
> 
> Fucking LOL
> :ti


Why thank you. It's not a gif tho


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

only memorable parts tonight have been seth's promo and....Mizdow?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

I rarely complain about WWE's booking, but when will they realize Reigns is not good? He has such a small moveset and his pop is dying every week.

Please WWE, don't force me to watch this guy in a top position for the next decade.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

skarvika said:


> Here's why we shouldn't: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1382018-comparing-john-cena-roman-reigns.html


I was not talking about the move set but the booking it is fucking awful and if they don't change this is going to blow up in their faces


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Good promo from Bray, but a little short. Still not as good as the Bella segment though


Promo of Nikkis life. And she look damn good doing it :homer


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG again the same matches over and over


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rematches for everyone this Week


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Friday on Smackdown...................the same ass shit you watched last week!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

What the fuck?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope. I'm turning this show off.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I swear all WWE can do is fucking rematches.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> only memorable parts tonight have been seth's promo and....Mizdow?


Have you already forgot about the Bella segment? One of the best in years! :mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Slatergator yes!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Los Matadores, specialists in the 3rd hour of death


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So strange... AJ/Paige has been the absolute best thing this week. With Ambrose gone there was just nothing else to make this show stand out...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Go Slatergators!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SLATER GATOR YAAASSS!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SLATOR-GATOR!!!!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Slater Gator :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Slater and Titus ? :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Bellas didn't fight for this


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Still a better place for him then on TV in a feud with Reigns
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He agreed, well i cant overpower a 6'4 240 pound man can i?

:mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love them together...their so funny together


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wight Chocolate to bury the Wyatt Jobbers again. :ti

Los Matadores? I forgot they existed.

Please give us a backstage segment of Randy snapping at the authority already.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Wyatts vs Big Show and Mark Henry again? fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Los Matoadores?

'Slater and Gator'? :lmao

I can't take this amount of pure fuckery all at once.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We are live in the Arrowhead Pond in Anaheim California. Its been sold out for days and days for anticipation for what we expect to be 2 of the most exciting hours of RAW that you will ever see. The Intercontinental title will be decided tonight, in triple threat rules when 2 members of DX Triple H and X-Pac take on The Rock, and King I know you got big plans and it involves bikinis. :jr

Woohoo! I can't wait, I get to, I get to crown the winner, I get to present the trophy to last night's winner of the Bikini Contest. :lawler


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep. They wrote this RAW off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Titus push. Better start doing them old spice commercials like Terry Crews.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thor is a woman now Titus :lmao


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Promo of Nikkis life. And she look damn good doing it :homer


Agreed. GOAT :bow


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Titus O'Neil to save the show BAYBAYYYYY
:bark


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

thor's civilian counterpart is donald blake. what a fucking loser.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Why are Los Matadores a thing?


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> only memorable parts tonight have been seth's promo and....Mizdow?


The only thing memorable was Lesnar's legit murderous intent, and Heyman being offended at Cena's shamelessness.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Whatever happened to Titus' single run lol?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Slater-Gator Baaaaaby!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Slater Gator saving this RAW


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Nope, the only thing memorable was Lesnar's legit murderous intent, and Heyman being offended at Cena's shamelessness.


Don't forget the great Bellas GOAT promo segment


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

slater doing titus' chant.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Slater Gator is awesome


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater mocking titus :lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

SlatorGator is fucking hilarious.

OORA OORA OORA! :titus


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

URAH URAH URAH URAH :bark


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

henrymark said:


> Just think guys: this is the start of a 10 year superman booking for Reigns.
> 
> 
> The new Cena lol.


If he's this bad, he won't last 10 years. Cena's lasted as long as he has because the performer can make his character, however shitty, work and market it right. Reigns doesn't have a tenth of the awareness Cena does as a performer on how to work the crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

skarvika said:


> Why are Los Matadores a thing?



The WWE needed an excuse to have a midget bull on TV :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am so glad they broke up The Primetime Players to give Titus a singles push...just so they could put him in a random tag team with the last man standing in 3MB. 

So worth it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we get Primo and Epico out of this gimmick already. They aren't over, they've never been over since they've debuted with this gimmick. Just kill this gimmick already.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Has this been one of worst episodes of all time?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

#SlaterGator4TagChamps


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

I never said this, but I am now. Time for a real piss break, hahah. It's not a horrible match, but I have to release my....never mind. BRB


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Slater :LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> LOL Titus push. Better start doing them old spice commercials like Terry Crews.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuckin dammit...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WHAT IS THE POINT


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Los Matadores just beat SlaterGator...

What is this


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seriously? I think this is the fifth time we've had a forum recap tonight. fucking hell WWE.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Slater got pinned!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fpalm

and just like that, SlaterGator is buried.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Why do Los Matadores act like the putty men from Power Rangers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOW MANY FUCKING TIMES ARE THEY GOING TO SHOW THIS LEGEND ROUNDTABLE SHIT.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Los Matadores vs Titus O Neill and Heath Slater get ready to watch this match 6 more time in the next 2 months


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And let's recap for the BILLIONTH TIME.


Can they at least show Brock's Promo again?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Worst decision this company has made since...well since most of the shit they did earlier tonight but still. SlaterGator needed that win.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Enough with this recap already :westbrook4


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a fucking joke.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy shit, more recaps?!?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at Slater's chihuahua-sounding version of O'Neil's dog bark. The matadores need to fuck off, though I'd like to see Torito stay around in some way.



TromaDogg said:


> Los Matoadores?
> 
> 'Slater and Gator'? :lmao
> 
> I can't take this amount of pure fuckery all at once.


Slater Gator isn't fuckery, though. It's genius.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whoa, when did this Hogan, HBK, Flair thing happen unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

CAN YOU PLEASE STOP WITH ALL THE FUCKING REPLAYS FFS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How many fucking times are they going to replay this shit? Hire some wrestlers.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> fpalm
> 
> and just like that, SlaterGator is buried.


>Lost a match
>BURIED

Smh.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL, Slater mocking Titus' chant.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Adyman said:


> >Lost a match
> >BURIED
> 
> Smh.


Losing to Los Matadores, clean = buried.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SlaterGator's streak.....Is over :will


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't remember a single Nitro this bad even on it's worst days. Hell, I can't think of anything in 1995 that reached this level of outright terrible and mind boggling "what are they doing?!".


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Slater should get the Us title. The guy has managed to make himself funnier with whatever he's given. The 'trying to look cool for titus' gimmick is gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can tell so much that HBK, Hogan, and Flair memorized their promo lines.

These guys are all time greats. Let them go out there and the get the point of the promo across without having to memorize every sentence word for word, please.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I HATE Los Matadores! They have the worst tag team gimmick in the WWE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> How many fucking times are they going to replay this shit? Hire some wrestlers.


They've got plenty of wrestlers. They just have no clue what to do with them and want to show crap like the legends roundtable over and over or that horrid Bellas segment.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> Losing to Los Matadores, clean = buried.


Because logic, right? They'll never win and be over again, huh?

Watch them come back next week and win.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

SlaterGator lost :cry

God is officially dead


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I don't understand how people can think that Slator Gator was buried if they were never Pushed to begin with? :shrug


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Raw without the authority is almost always awful


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

normal situation said:


> SlaterGator lost :cry
> 
> God is officially dead


To a crucifix pin.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> You can tell so much that HBK, Hogan, and Flair memorized their promo lines.
> 
> These guys are all time greats. Let them go out there and the get the point of the promo across without having to memorize every sentence word for word, please.


But that's the best for business :trips3

BTW now I'm acknowledged by SCOTT STEINER....oh lucky me


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Terminator GR said:


> Raw without the authority is almost always awful


HHH must have had almost nothign to do with tonight... because this is the complete anti NXT style and utter utter trash.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I am so glad they broke up The Primetime Players to give Titus a singles push...just so they could put him in a random tag team with the last man standing in 3MB.
> 
> So worth it.


Yep. In the same way that I'm also really pleased they ended Ryback's near year long monster push to put him in a feud with Punk he wasn't ready for, then job Mark Henry, John Cena and then throw him in a tag team with Curtis Axel.

WWE logic.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bo Time


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And it's time for Kofi to BO-LIEVE.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Get ready to BOLIEVE!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Can we get to the main-event already? This show is killing me.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> I don't understand how people can think that Slator Gator was buried if they were never Pushed to begin with? :shrug


WE WANT A PUSH FOR THEM


just sayin'


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:bo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

and to cap off an awful Raw, we have a special child that even the special children exclude during playtime.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BOLIEVE


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

BOAT :bo :bow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> I can't remember a single Nitro this bad even on it's worst days. Hell, I can't think of anything in 1995 that reached this level of outright terrible and mind boggling "what are they doing?!".


Let's not get crazy. This is just boring besides the fuckery that was the Bellas. It's not like they're doing Viagra on a pole, a straightjacket match, having Judy Bagwell show up or having Kronik reference 4:20 a million times. And that was from one episode.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess Kofi losing?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bo!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE card game app got 5 million downloads already?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Panzer said:


> Get ready to BOLIEVE!


BO-liever since day 1.

:bo


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'M INSPIRED


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

This third hour really is like surrendering your will to Cthulu as he tentacle rapes your brain


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kofi is like, "This dude is on some serious drugs here."


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why did they drop the faction idea with Big E and Xavior Woods anyway? It would have been the most interesting thing Kofi was involved in ever.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If we are going to end up with Nikki Bella, Triple H, and Stephanie against Brie Bella, Kevin Dunn and an overweight drag queen, I'm done with this company.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> I don't understand how people can think that Slator Gator was buried if they were never Pushed to begin with? :shrug


Slater was on a roll lately


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Excluding paige/aj. A rather boring raw tonight.
I actually was nodding off during several segments.

UP YOUR GAME WWE!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would pay money to have Swagger come out and just sock Bo in the face.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Finally some Bo!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"The WWE will never be the same..." :lawler @ Summerslam
Tonight on Raw:
Hulk Hogan kisses Cena's ass again
Cena cuts the same "toughest match of my life" promo he always does
High school drama crap featuring the Bellas again
Roman Reigns makes fools of everyone again
The Usos retain tag team belts again
Jack Swagger loses to Rusev again
Los Matadores squashing an actually decent tag team again

So what's changed...??


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Sooo, is the stuff with his little new NOD just...over now or what?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Batz said:


> WE WANT A PUSH FOR THEM
> 
> 
> just sayin'


I know.

Which is why it's silly to think they're being buried when they haven't been on any sort of win-streak save for a couple of Singles-wins by Slater.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

so uh.. what ever happened to that faction with Big E and Xavier Woods?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi honestly deserves better.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Raito said:


> This third hour really is like surrendering your will to Cthulu as he tentacle rapes your brain


It sure is.

Repped because I legit LOL'd


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Let's not get crazy. This is just boring besides the fuckery that was the Bellas. It's not like they're doing Viagra on a pole, a straightjacket match, having Judy Bagwell show up or having Kronik reference 4:20 a million times. And that was from one episode.


I guess it comes down to what you personally think is worse: being bored or watching a car crash.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So how bout that new Xavier/Kofi/Big E stable?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What ever happened with that Kingston, Big E, and Xavier Woods group?? Did they drop it already?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> BO-liever since day 1.
> 
> :bo


I'm a BO-liever since day 2. Shame on me.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

The Inspirational!


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Kofi please lose, so Xavier and Big E come out


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I would pay money to have Swagger come out and just sock Bo in the face.


:mark::mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice botch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dallas is fucking embarassing in the ring. Two botches in a three minute match.

Edit:He botched walking up the fucking stairs!


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Dat botch lolol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Glitchy physics in that Bo-Dog.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT BO-TCH.

:bo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is terrible. That gut. Those botches. SKILLZ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOtchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :LOL


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Whoa!! 


Almost botched the finisher!! 


BUT HE BO-LIEVED AND HIT IT! :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

dat BoDog Botch :maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Let's not get crazy. This is just boring besides the fuckery that was the Bellas. It's not like they're doing Viagra on a pole, a straightjacket match, having Judy Bagwell show up or having Kronik reference 4:20 a million times. And that was from one episode.


But even with that fuckery you still had someone like Helms coming out and putting on a clinic... I mean, there has been almost nothing I can really say was good outside of a 5 minute women's segment. Hell, at least last year we'd get a killer Ziggler match or something...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone else barely even watching the show at this point? I'm starting to question why I even have it on.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Streak begins again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No JBL, it isn't.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See you at Botchamania, Bo. :bo

brb victory lap


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Really!? They had Bo win...I hope Swagger comes out and attacks Bo


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Well that was quick. Kofi jobbing???


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Botch Dallas :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I really hope Woods and Big E come out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> What ever happened with that Kingston, Big E, and Xavier Woods group?? Did they drop it already?


It's gone, just like this building


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

He hit it!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The WWE is made for senile retards and racists who like seeing John Cena on top. fpalm
I'm glad I'm not one of them! Cena is a goofy, lame, Rodimus Prime HYPE! Fuck him!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

So much for the Nation 2.0


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Despite the BO-tch, 

THE STREAK part II is upon us.

:mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

lmfao people booing Swagger :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Swagger getting boos?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bo :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I would pay money to have Swagger come out and just sock Bo in the face.


Lol got your wish, sorta.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And the crowd boos Swagger :lol


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Swaggie! :lol


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

People booing Swagger/

Somebody check on Thwagger.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I Bolieve that you got Swagg. LOL


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I like both guys but oh shit this feud will suck.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Thwagger got her wish :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thankyou Swagger. you know have my eternal thanks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf is going on :lol

and where's Henry :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Swaggers got a gun! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BO-TCHED MOVE!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Decent reception for Jack popping in. I think his program could certainly get Bo over as a heel more.

lol @ him just gutwrenching and walking the fuck out. :lel

Also, damn, Bo...botching your goddamn finisher. fpalm


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Even Bo's voice makes me want to punch him in the face.

He is awesome.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Main Event coming up next


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena vs Bray is gonna be kinda long. Might be a pretty good match.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

With Cena, Swagger and Brie getting booed, this must be a heel crowd tonight.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

so just have Kofi buried instead of putting him in a stable that people were excited about.

classic fuckery


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The WWE is made for senile retards and racists who like seeing John Cena on top. fpalm
> I'm glad I'm not one of them! Cena is a goofy, lame, Rodimus Prime HYPE! Fuck him!


Like Steve Austin? Because he supports him. Or the whole WWE company?

It's just your opinion but it's a fact Cena is doing a hell of a job. Hold that grudge you're having against him for some reason.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

trademarklas said:


> So much for the Nation 2.0













.....Another loss.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I like Swagger, so this :lol is directed at the WWE, people keep cheering Bo, no matter what they do to get people to boo him

:maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena vs Bray is gonna be kinda long. Might be a pretty good match.


They're 0-for-3 so far.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Decent reception for Jack popping in. I think his program could certainly get Bo over as a heel more.
> 
> lol @ him just gutwrenching and walking the fuck out. :lel
> 
> Also, damn, Bo...botching your goddamn finisher. fpalm


did you not hear the boos reigning down on Swagger? :lel


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I will give the WWE this, they pick the right commercials to air. Just when I start to think "could RAW really be any worse?" they remind me that 'Chrissly Knows Best' exists.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> .....Another loss.


Bazinga! :lmao


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

He botched his own finisher though

I still cant...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> It's gone, just like this building


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> did you not hear the boos reigning down on Swagger? :lel


Don't forget Jack Thwagger has a Swagger filter: There's nothing bad about him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> .....Another loss.


:maury


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

BO-tchamania!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Like Steve Austin? Because he supports him. Or the whole WWE company?
> 
> It's just your opinion but it's a fact Cena is doing a hell of a job. Hold that grudge you're having against him for some reason.


The company as a whole. I don't mean Austin.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

"REDEMPTION"

What fucking redemption only a month later?FUCK.THIS.SHIT

fpalmfpalmfpalm


MURDER HIM, BROCK.FUCKING, MURDER HIM!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> They're 0-for-3 so far.


LMS? That match was good.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

deathsonedesire said:


> He botched his own finisher though
> 
> I still cant...


Yeah, like, wrestlers can botch? Travesty!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Winter's cooling said:


> "REDEMPTION"
> 
> What fucking redemption only a month later?FUCK.THIS.SHIT
> 
> ...


Redemption my ass! It's money, ego, politics!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> And the crowd boos Swagger :lol


Mixed reaction. Bo is partially over as a face, but I have faith Swagger will maintain getting reactions. There was more cheering then booing, though, which matters more importantly.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The WWE is made for senile retards and racists who like seeing John Cena on top. fpalm
> I'm glad I'm not one of them! Cena is a goofy, lame, Rodimus Prime HYPE! Fuck him!


It's okay, Brock Lesnar has the WWE Matrix of Leadership.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> "REDEMPTION"
> 
> What fucking redemption only a month later?FUCK.THIS.SHIT
> 
> ...


CO-SIGN. :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The company as a whole. I don't mean Austin.


Oh. So you, the random guy on the Internet, think you know more than the whole company?

:maury :ti fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for Cena :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

main event time!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Mixed reaction. Bo is partially over as a face, but I have faith Swagger will maintain getting reactions. There was more cheering then booing, though, which matters more importantly.


Those cock-tinted goggles gotta be nice for you.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> LMS? That match was good.


Didn't care for it personally. Yeah, it was the best match of the series, but that says so very, very little.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And here comes CENAWINSLOL.

PYRO is going to love this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, Cena. You're such a fucking nerd.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bray is about to be murdered. :sad:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton on the Highlight Reel?

He needs to express his frustration towards being shafted in favor of Lesnar and turn on the Authority. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, is the Bray/Y2J feud over? It's looking like they're going Y2J/Orton next.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt really is the wrong person to be fed to Cena. Feed someone that's going no where. Wyatt still has potential.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Highlight reel with Orton :mark:

It's like 2007 all over again :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

John beating Bray tonight


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bray is about to be buried.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Cena's new towel in the colors of Blood, Urine, and Vomit :brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> did you not hear the boos reigning down on Swagger? :lel


Mixture. Boos and cheers, but it also could have to do with the crowd. They thoroughly cheered Jack earlier, but cheered for Bo later on. On top of that, they booed Brie AND Cena. 

He's not going to win over every crowd, but majority where behind him and there was a decent percentage cheering when he walked out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome to the next chapter in the burial of Bray Wyatt


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Please at least have the Wyatt family leave Cena laying in the middle of the ring after this. It would even make for good storytelling that Cena isn't really ready.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NO BRAY WYATT ENTRANCE? BULLSHIT!


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wyatt really is the wrong person to be fed to Cena. Feed someone that's going no where. Wyatt still has potential.


Well he's not gonna be buried or anything if he loses this one match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

innovative jobber entrance.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

No entrance for Wyatt? For shame...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> Bray is about to be buried.


Cena never gives up allright, the main event spot.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Bray is about to be murdered. :sad:


I predict 5 minute squash, then he beats up rowan and harper by himself again.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wyatt doesn't even get an entrance.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Daym. Wyatts are already here.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

COME ON WYATT, PLEASE WIN, PLEASE DON'T LET :cena3 BERRY YOU EVEN MORE


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

No entrance for Wyatt makes me sad


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And the crowd is starting to go silent for him... Vince, are you shitting your pants yet?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol so Bray doesn't get his regular entrance, b/c people actually like it?

So is Bray getting a eulogy after the match?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

How many times does cena have to prove something to himself? How many times does he have to beat the odds? Christ if I was a little kid id see right through this shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So now Cena is going to be the Brock for this match? :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> .....Another loss.


:smokey2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lulz Bray gonna get squished


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh God!!! Cena trying to be Lesnar!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fix your damn hair Cena.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Such a lame show, I DVR'ed the first 90 minutes and I've already caught up.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Welcome to the next chapter in the burial of Bray Wyatt


Burial my ass fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Orton set to appear on the Highlight Reel, probably going to give the Fozzy tour a nice kick-off.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is he fucking serious?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I need and want John to turn heel so bad


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

German Suplex :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This just makes Cena look STUPID. fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuck come on... Why WYATT??!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Welcome to the next chapter in the burial of Bray Wyatt


and it won't be long before he is losing to r truth and kofi kingston


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena going to squash Bray?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena doing Germans :cena3 wait that doesn't sound right


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like Cena's growing his hair out a bit...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice German Suplex by the Fruit.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

This is wonderful


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really? :Jordan


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh fuck off Cena, just blatantly copying Lesnar now fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why couldnt this be sandow or something. why bray. why


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow... R.I.P. Bray Wyatt. When you're being made an example off by John Cena in the build up to a PPV match, you're as good as done.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking hell, is this going to be Wyatt getting squashed?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This SUCKS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRAY getting SQUASHED.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

DAT burial just got more DIRT added to it.

:lmao

:buried


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Bye bye Bray. It was nice knowing ya

Buried...
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

BERRIED :haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really a squash?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Cena shined his shovel real nice tonight.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

That's John Cena for you nowadays! Rise Above Talent!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And crowd is turned off for this bullshit. Vince must have had no HHH to counter his stupid shit tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Is Cena going to squash Bray?


Uh huh...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> This just makes Cena look STUPID. fpalm


I disagree. Just shows passion for his revenge. fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I thoroughly do not agree with this.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

Why the FUCK are they having Cena do this to Wyatt? Cus he hasn't buried him enough since their feud? What the fuck, WWE.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck are they burying Bray Wyatt.

The guy was such an interesting character after so long.

Why the fuck fpalm

MotherFuckers couldn't use RVD or something


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Somebody just hurt legit hurt Cena this is complete bullshit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

To all you idiots who didn't think Cena buried Wyatt before, are you satisfied now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This.Is.Heel.Cena


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't even like Wyatt but this is just... :berried


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is exactly what Bray wanted in his match with Cena at WrestleMania so what's the big deal? Lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is what I am feeling right now what the Cena marks felt last week at summerslam?

Not a good feeling


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Say what you want about this match, the crowd is finally alive.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

...anyone remember when Wyatt beat Cena a couple months ago?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The thing is, this would be totally plausible if Cena acted like this every week.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I doubt it'll happen, but it would be interesting booking if they had Cena go on a bit of a losing streak, and then have Cena get more and more aggressive and edgy. It would certainly be nice for him to not be so goody goody anymore.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rest in Peace Wyatt.
I am sure there is a chair in Catering all ready for you on Monday nights.



TheFlyingGoat said:


> ...anyone remember when Wyatt beat Cena a couple months ago?


No, because he didn't.. A creepy Kid beat him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So Cena is not injured at all after his match with Lesnar? Wyatt is sooo buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't break his neck, now.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Why did they pick Bray for this? Mind boggling


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm liking this side of John


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Weakens Bray and his feud with Jericho as well, smart move.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> why couldnt this be sandow or something. why bray. why


Sandow? In the main event? Very funny.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan :ti

RIP Wyatt


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fucking fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cena on Wyatt burial just took on awhole new meaning.

DOUBLE the :buried

:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Now is time for the F5 ... :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What's up with the gap in Cena's hair on the front?

Bray getting squashed. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on crowd! Where are the boos for Cena??


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Commentators telling Bray to stay down fpalmfpalm , this is a fucking burial right here, Cena burying him right after beating Jericho, Jericho must be pissed as fuck right now.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

>


It just hit me earlier today that I used to wake up and yawn like that sometimes years ago........AFTER doing it again when I woke up earlier.

Fuckin' wow. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Future stars :vince


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

My mind is blown.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THis is absolute shit.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Just take the shovel from under the ring John. What the fuck is this bullshit.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

At least Cena's doing some different stuff tonight??? :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Bray is just gonna get squashed by Cena. Wonderful. RIP.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they ruined bray


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

needs "this is bullshit" chants


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So for years Bray gets built up only to get buried by Cena. Then Jericho comes in and spends two months rebuilding Bray and giving him a push, only for him to get squashed in a non-ppv match against Cena. What the fuck...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is something else.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Money, Ego, Politics! HUSTLE, LOYALTY, RESPECT MY ASS!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I bet both my balls Cena will suplex Lesnar a few times on NoC


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister on suicide watch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just sad.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

fpalm fpalm


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> why couldnt this be sandow or something. why bray. why


should have been Kane.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Of course a dusty finish.. :ti


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

6 man tag incoming.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh fuck right off....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tag match playa!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um why the fuck does Show and Henry give a fuck about Cena? I just hate that mentality "Hey he's a face we're faces lets help our fellow face!"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Tag team match playa?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Big Show and Mark for the save


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Team White Chocolate


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought the Usos's was come out lol.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

So anticlimactic.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Get Teddy Long out here!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolute nonsense. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh fuck it's turning into a six man tag...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do they come to save Cena when he never saves anyone


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess now is a 3 on 3 main event?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

what fuckery. :cuss:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE BURY SQUAD COMETH


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know what... I'm glad Punk is gone. Bryan.. don't come back. Please. Just let this company die.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

This is gonna turn into a six man tag now.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

big slow ughhh fuck outta here with that shit lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

6 man tag match fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry and Big Show are Cena's buddies now! 

Yay! 2012 & 2013 are completely forgiven guys!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A 6 man...with Henry and Show.

In 2014.

:ti


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Why does Cena always have to bury young talent. Will never forget his disgusting burial of Alex Riley.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor wyatt


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

One of the worst booking decisions ever made this.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

this is SO bad


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lmaoo why im watching this SHIT.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*looking at the time* 

WHY! Ugh!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Absolutely pathetic :maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Now it's going to be a 6 man tag. I can't :sodone


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

i hope the 3rd hour ratings plummet


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AND THEY GO TO A COMMERCIAL UPON THE CLUSTERFUCK OCCURRING? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is like shitting out pure liquid down the back of your legs..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Big Show saves Cena, quick everyone forget Cena/Show have had 100 feuds on the past


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

and it will finish as a six man tag.

Wow, this just gets worse


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like someone has just been giving me an involuntary abortion for the past three hours.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This is fucking dreadful. :ti


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

This is obvious Dunn and Vince booking fuck them and I hope Vince leaves and Dunn's fired.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Wyatt proclaims on numerous occasions "I am already dead!"*

*Cena proceeds to test that theory by slaughtering Bray*

Rise Above Newcomers :cena3


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope Cena buries all five of them right now. First the Wyatts and then Big Show and Henry. The heel turn is finally coming.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*ANOTHER* DQ? fpalm I feel sorry for this crowd.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Gotta get ready for dat 6 tag match next week. 

Cena, Henry and Big Show vs Wyatt's 

Sounds absolutely horrible.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big show and Mark Henry with the slowest run in of all time!


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

GUYS RELAX WYATT IS BEING ELEVATED RIGHT NOW, HES IN THE RING WITH JOHN CENA FOR CHRIST SAKE LETS ALL CALM DOWN OK THIS DOESN'T WEAKEN HIM AND JERICHO AT ALL.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Fucking hell, is this going to be Wyatt getting squashed?





Sith Rollins said:


> BERRIED :haha





The One Man Gang said:


> Cena shined his shovel real nice tonight.





ShowStopper said:


> BRAY getting SQUASHED.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...





hbgoo1975 said:


> That's John Cena for you nowadays! Rise Above Talent!





The Rusk said:


> Why the FUCK are they having Cena do this to Wyatt? Cus he hasn't buried him enough since their feud? What the fuck, WWE.





TripleHsNose said:


> Why the fuck are they burying Bray Wyatt.
> 
> The guy was such an interesting character after so long.
> 
> ...





World's Best said:


> To all you idiots who didn't think Cena buried Wyatt before, are you satisfied now?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





OddSquad said:


> I don't even like Wyatt but this is just... :berried


Burial my ass. You are probably the guys that supported Cena being squashed and buried at Summerslam.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This is awful. Can they not find a more creative writer than whoever is putting together this shit?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Fuck this noise


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Not sure what was worse, Cena stripping Cole down to his underwear and covering him in BBQ sauce, or this fucking abortion of a main event match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Tag team match playa?


You already know.. Dolla dolla bills y'all.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> You know what... I'm glad Punk is gone. Bryan.. don't come back. Please. Just let this company die.


I Wish................


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Tag team match playa?


Teddy Long lives on.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, I always think Pyro is being over the top negative about how they book Wyatt but yeah, fuck it, he's right isn't he. Doing that to Wyatt of all people is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I feel like someone has just been giving me an involuntary abortion for the past three hours.


Pretty much this. Just ripping the life of wrestling out of me.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> I disagree. Just shows passion for his revenge. fpalm


Uhh...no it doesn't. :side:

Copying Lesnar just makes him look like a Wannabe.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant blame Orton for skipping this Raw its just awful.:faint:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And now it's a tag match. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> .....Another loss.





chosequin said:


> :smokey2


I know, right?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Slug and Henry come to the rescue and they go to commercial in the middle of it. :lmao

I can't with this episode. :lmao

I'm laughing so loud that I'm afraid I might wake up neighbors and everybody nearby. :lmao


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Am I the only one who noted that Wyatt was getting some offence in at the end and seemed far from the end of the match when the interference happened? I don't see it being that bad of a burial.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The crowd doesn't give a shit because they know they bought tickets to a shit Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

WYATT IS BEING SO ELEVATED RIGHT NOW TY JOHN CENA


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Wouldn't be a RAW main event without it being a random-ass six man tag!


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

just...what the hell...


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Who books this shit? Fuck we need Ambrose, Bryan and Punk back. We need Zayne, Steen, Kenta, and Devitt up from NXT. (I sound like the biggest fucking indie fanboy right now, but seriously... BIG SHOW, HENRY, & CENA are main eventing in 2014!). What a brutal Raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He really does get whatever he wants eh? jericho and Edge are right, he was stupid the first time burying the Nexus, and now he's undoing Jericho's work again.

I want a Jericho/ Cena feud, cause this is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Burial my ass. You are probably the guys that supported Cena being squashed and buried at Summerslam.


Cena has been the face of the company for 10 years. Him losing one match is not a burial.

Are you seriously comparing Cena's position in the company to Bray's???????

fpalm

:lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The overreaction. :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This company deserves to lose as much money and subscribers as possible. The fuck is this shit? Why have Cena do this to Wyatt? Why make this fucker do EXACTLY what Brock did? That only makes Cena look stupid because doing exactly what Brock did to you makes it easier for him to counter it. Jfc fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I see a lot of "Wyatt is buried" did I miss something?



Honest question, I wasn't watching for the past 30 minutes


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Uhh...no it doesn't. :side:
> 
> Copying Lesnar just makes him look like a Wannabe.


I disagree. If it wasn't Cena doing it you'd be reacting different :


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

If anyones wondering why the run in is only at 5 minutes to the hour, Show and Henry have being running down the ramp for the past half an hour and only just got to the ring


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Somewhere, Taz is busting a nut at John Boy dishing out all of these various suplexes.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:cena Back in the hole you go, Bray!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I quit watching lol......


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

At least it wasn't the awful retard Khali!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey, guys, there are chocolate bars similar to Big Show and Mark Henry, lol.

Mr. Big (Show)
Oh (Mark) Henry


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Show & Mark still waddling to the ring during the ad break

will reach it soon, just in time to bury wrestlers who can actually move.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty much, what everyone and myself included thought. This RAW had no hope from the beginning. Damn, what a dreadful RAW.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena is kind of channeling early 90's Jumbo Tsuruta here. He's not nearly as talented as Jumbo, but he's behaving in a similar way... like an old man/top guy that knows he's not quite as good as he used to be and it's made him ornery.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What elevation of talent by Cena. Just wonderful! Wyatt looks so intimidating, just like he did right before his feud with Cena!


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

SALT


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> This is like shitting out pure liquid down the back of your legs..


What a beautiful analogy. I also agree, this is trickling dogshit.

Have some rep


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Y2J work is fucked in 5 mins.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena has been the face of the company for 10 years. Him losing one match is not a burial.
> 
> Are you seriously comparing Cena's position in the company to Bray's???????
> 
> ...


Are you seriously thinking Bray is getting buried?

fpalm


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This company needs some fucking competition.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I change my prediction... 6 threads about Cena bury wyatt... not 4


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why do they come to save Cena when he never saves anyone


He saved Hogan not too long ago.
They like to finger each other's buttholes any time the other one is in town you see.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> ...anyone remember when Wyatt beat Cena a couple months ago?


naw, he didn't beat cena. a creepy kid with a voice enhancement device did.

and fuck mark henry and big show.

6 man tag? no way in hell the wyatts win.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

SET UP BY THE AUTHORITY

WOT FKIN AUTHORITY


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

And the crowd chants OLE!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So was it Kane or HHH set this up?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Créole Heat said:


> This company deserves to lose as much money and subscribers as possible. The fuck is this shit? Why have Cena do this to Wyatt? Why make this fucker do EXACTLY what Brock did? That only makes Cena look stupid because doing exactly what Brock did to you makes it easier for him to counter it. Jfc fpalm


Well, that's just like, your opinion dude.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Really!? I was loving John beating Bray butt


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Slow and Aged Henry developed a rivalry with the Wyatts? When?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Bradshaw for name-dropping Haystacks Calhoun when Show hit that jumping elbow drop. :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show got some hops.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh fuck this is happening now? Time to go bed.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why a 6 man tag when Cena can and has taken a dump on all three together before?


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

HUUUUUUUUUGE :lawler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't watch a show that you need crack cocaine to finish.
I'm out.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Enough of these big men! This is what Vince wants for writing out loud!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

god damn why is cena burying wyatt AGAIN? jesus christ fucking selfish son of a bitch


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmmm, this tag team match reminds me of Teddy Long and when he became Vicky Guerrero's slave during black history month.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:cole3 "Henry and Big Show have developed quite the rivalry with Rowan and Harper!"



WHY. Because they fought each other five times? That's not a feud you assholes.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What even was the point of that? "JOHN CENA IS SENDING A MESSAGE TO BROCK LESNAR!!!" Yeah, how? What message is he sending? Because I'm pretty sure Brock Lesnar was already well aware that Cena could do the same moves ten times worse than he can.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So was it Kane or HHH set this up?


Whoever it was is a complete dick wipe.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Raito said:


> SET UP BY THE AUTHORITY
> 
> WOT FKIN AUTHORITY


I know, right?


I don't see them anywhere....unless Cole has that LAPTOP hidden somewhere nearby.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I doubt it'll happen, but it would be interesting booking if they had Cena go on a bit of a losing streak, and then have Cena get more and more aggressive and edgy. It would certainly be nice for him to not be so goody goody anymore.


cena's lost enough this year, thank you. maybe enough for the next couple of years.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Are you seriously thinking Bray is getting buried?
> 
> fpalm


He already got buried by him earlier this year. Losing 2 out of 3 PPV matches, winning one by some little kid getting involved. After the feud, Wyatt went nowhere and and became irrelevant and has been since. This is just the cherry on top.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This raw shouts Vince McMahon. You can really tell his fingers are all over it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a fucking waste of time. Other than this main event making me laugh the past five minutes, there has been nothing redeemable here.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Thank God this turned into a 6 man tag. Gave me a GREAT excuse to turn my TV off 10 minutes early.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

This is some straight shit


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

It was a good RAW.

The Bella Twins STOLE the show :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> naw, he didn't beat cena. a creepy kid with a voice enhancement device did.


Lol nah, Wyatt won that match


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to 2014, where Big fucking Show is still main-eventing Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God theres nothing i hate more than when a singles match is going on and 1 guy gets double teamed and other faces come to the rescue and its gets turned into a tag match. Its so stupid, so whoever you are in the back you can come out with someone and you'll instantly be added to the match just because you interfered?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait, aren't Rowan and Harper facing Show/Henry on SD?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember a long time ago when Bray had that great match with Bryan and he was really getting over?

Misty water-colored memories of the way we were...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I can't watch a show that you need crack cocaine to finish.
> I'm out.


Bye


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So did something happen with the Rusev/Henry thing they set-up last week or have I gone insane?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This show is like a car accident. It's horrible and traumatizing but I just can't look away.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No folks, #CenavsWyatt is not trending anywhere.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Money, Ego, politics!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> So was it Kane or HHH set this up?


It was decided by a fan poll.
DO YOU WANT:
*A tag-team match
*A 6-man match
*A two-teams-of-three match


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> I disagree. If it wasn't Cena doing it you'd be reacting different :


Uh...Nope. 

I would be doing the same for ANY opponent that pulls this WANNABE shit. :side:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :cole3 "Henry and Big Show have developed quite the rivalry with Rowan and Harper!"
> 
> 
> 
> WHY. Because they fought each other five times? That's not a feud you assholes.


Has it been 5 times now?

I only watch Raw and the PPVs, last week was the first time I saw them have a match I think?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So wait, aren't Rowan and Harper facing Show/Henry on SD?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rematches=:vince$


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm near drunk and still not numb enough for the fuckery of this night...


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

"Sexual chocolate episodes" lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I need the stuff Orton was on in the match where he rapped to get through this show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This show has been terrible but so has the crowd. They can't decide if they want to be smarks, marks, or dead.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Why the fuck HHH allow this to happen.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Rematches=:vince$


Rematch clause everywhere

You get a rematch, and you get a rematch ,and you get a rematch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Show trying to get the fans to care


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This show has been terrible but so has the crowd. They can't decide if they want to be smarks, marks, or dead.



They want their cash back that's what.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW...is...terrible. So is the crowd.

Booing Swagger...bitches.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Only Cena gets what he wants! It's what Vince and the invisible people who worship him want.fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> It was a good RAW.
> 
> The Bella Twins STOLE the show :mark:


You're right.


They STOLE any ounce of WIN this episode had.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think what i hate most about John Cena is his face when waiting for a tag, what a goofy bastard he is.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Uh...Nope.
> 
> I would be doing the same for ANY opponent that pulls this WANNABE shit. :side:


I agree to disagree


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> Has it been 5 times now?
> 
> I only watch Raw and the PPVs, last week was the first time I saw them have a match I think?


I over-exaggerated but I'm pretty sure they also fought on Main Event and Smackdown at least.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fpalm

did Cole just say Show looked like a cruiserweight?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Big Show in a Raw main event in 2014... fpalm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank god for Madden midnight release. Soon as this awful episode of RAW is over, time to play some madden.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Still waiting for the day Show leans on the ropes and they break


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hes flying around the ring like hes just eaten a cruiserweight.......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Bray gets dominated by Cena for 5 minutes is now dominating Show and Henry 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh... at least this saved Wyatt from being completely buried i guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Harper and Rowan are fucking awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just put the rest of this match on the network please


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow their taking it to Big Show and Mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rowan with that old school hoss strength. bama Harper with a dropkick! :mark

And to those crying over Show and Mizark being an actual tandem: Henry's attire now has blue camo trim to go with Big Show's attire and as well all know, matching attires = confirmation of being an official team.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Batz said:


> No folks, #CenavsWyatt is not trending anywhere.


But it is! I just saw it!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

skarvika said:


> This show is like a car accident. It's horrible and traumatizing but I just can't look away.


Yeah, everytime I think they can't go any lower, they find a way. At this point it is just morbid curiosity. About all that is left is a Roman Reigns run in.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Only Cena gets what he wants! It's what Vince and the invisible people who worship him want.fpalm


Because you know what's going on backstage?

And because they aren't playing a character, right?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That Red said:


> "Sexual chocolate episodes" lol


Give the man a hand!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> They want their cash back that's what.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"We Want Refunds" should be chanted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The Big Show in a Raw main event in 2014... fpalm


WWE: Where the same guys main event for decades and decades.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cena fans have figured out a way to drown out "Cena sucks" chants it seems.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

DashingRKO said:


> Just put the rest of this match on the network please


How much will I have to pay to see that though?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> "We Want Refunds" should be chanted.



That would be legendary!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CHUUCH!*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CENAWINSLOL. :side:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Batz said:


> No folks, #CenavsWyatt is not trending anywhere.


Because it's a 6-man tag fpalm


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

RAW is ass.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well gee Cena got the hot tag, no way


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Cena going to spam German suplexes now? Is that really going to become a thing of his? Ugh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's like they realized that this RAW was opposite the Emmys and just said 'fuck it' and put a bunch of random house show matches and sprinkled in like..one or two relevant promos.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:dance:dance:dance:danceYES!! :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

You all wanted a change in Cena's character. Here, have it. :maury


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God awful.

God. FUCKING. Awful.

Just disgusting.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Typical


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Paul12907 said:


> How much will I have to pay to see that though?


Not even 9.99 will do.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIED


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

disgusting


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Are you fucking kidding?


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

The Wyatt Family

from win over The Shield to... this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

:buried


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

And Emperor Palpatine watches on, "Gooood, goooood."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

"You know what fans will love? The same shit we've done with cena for a decade taken to 11!"

Vince.. please fuck off already you piece of shit.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

John being a Boss tonight


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

should of did the f5


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is the worst shit.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I wish Brock was here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cena, fuck off.*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Poor Bray. What did he do?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Holy crap! CENA ACTUALLY LEARNED HOW TO APPLY AN STF FINALLY????


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

And Bray is buried, once again.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> CENAWINSLOL. :side:


Go watch Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones if you don't like it. It's really simple. :side: :agree:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Buried


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here lies the memories of the Wyatt family :maury


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bahahahahahahaha! Burial.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The whole Wyatt Family just got berried, by just John Cena....


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

That's the Wyatt's effectively :berried

Awful show.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Poor Wyatt family


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Just buried the entire Wyatt family... Again. =/


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What was the point of Wyatt beating Jericho clean if Cena is going to bury the fuck out of him a week later?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW...is...terrible. So is the crowd.
> 
> Booing Swagger...bitches.


I thought they were booing Dallas making fun of Swagger...they were cheering Swagger during his match.

Also congratulations to Cena for not making his "I've got explosive diarrhea" face while doing the STF this time.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena riding that line between face and heel...

Someone has been watching his early 90's AJPW tapes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How the fuck could this get ANY worse? fpalm

And any second now, right on schedule, here's gonna come the "but he's still on tv so he's not buried" people. fpalm


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Worst episode of Raw in quite some time. Nothing but filler.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm fuck off cena


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena trying to look bad ass by staring angrily after every move is laughable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wyatt Burial lol..fucking hell...he just killed all the Wyatts like nothing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Wyatt Family (2013-2014)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

17 Attitude Adjustment coming to Lesnar at NOC


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is beatiful :banderas


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, what a load of fucking garbage that was. fpalm

Absolute bullshit. fpalm


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God theres nothing i hate more than when a singles match is going on and 1 guy gets double teamed and other faces come to the rescue and its gets turned into a tag match. Its so stupid, so whoever you are in the back you can come out with someone and you'll instantly be added to the match just because you interfered?


LOL imagine if this happened in real life sports!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brock is still laughing at you Cena :brock


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Am I seeing the Wyatts or 3MB? I think this company wants to run off any fans they have left.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

conclusion: _John Cena is great!_ :lol


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

They play Cena's theme twice in a minute :maury


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Flashyelbow said:


> I wish Brock was here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed.

He would've put a stop to this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And just hours before tonights Raw, we were still wondering if Cena would sell Lesnar's ass beating.

Not only did he not, but he destroyed the Wyatts without any sign of injury, pain, or anything.

The guy is the worst.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

this entire raw and crowd...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

How do they write this stuff and then go "YES THAT WOULD BE AN EXCELLENT IDEA TO HAVE JOHN CENA DESTROY ALL THREE WYATT'S SINGLE-HANDEDLY! EXCELLENT WORK!"


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Buried





TyAbbotSucks said:


> Here lies the memories of the Wyatt family :maury





Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bahahahahahahaha! Burial.





wkc_23 said:


> The whole Wyatt Family just got berried, by just John Cena....





OddSquad said:


> That's the Wyatt's effectively :berried
> 
> Awful show.





Batz said:


> Just buried the entire Wyatt family... Again. =/





Trifektah said:


> What was the point of Wyatt beating Jericho clean if Cena is going to bury the fuck out of him a week later?





Tyrion Lannister said:


> How the fuck could this get ANY worse? fpalm
> 
> And any second now, right on schedule, here's gonna come the "but he's still on tv so he's not buried" people. fpalm





Chan Hung said:


> Wyatt Burial lol..fucking hell...he just killed all the Wyatts like nothing





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> R.I.P. Wyatt Family (2013-2014)


Burial my ass. Good show.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> You know what... I'm glad Punk is gone. Bryan.. don't come back. Please. Just let this company die.


this is beyond bullshit. I pray this company fails


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cena buries the Wyatt family again, All of Jericho's work is gone fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Show and Mark Henry forced Bray Wyatt back into the ring, holding him by his hair... wow... just... This is where the Wyatts are now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will the Wyatts ever recover from this?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone hand me a bucket, I feel physically ill that Cena managed to get them to agree to him attempting to bury, not just Bray but the whole tricking Wyatt Family ... I feel ill.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this is sad. i like Cena but this is just sad. way to ruin a great stable even more. fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can somebody please do a eulogy for the Wyatt family?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Cena riding that line between face and heel...
> 
> Someone has been watching his early 90's AJPW tapes.


Nah he's still corny as hell lol...i dont think he seems heelish lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I am upset. There is so much wrong with this episode I don't even want to try.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

If I was Jericho I'd be raising hell on Vince's office right about now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

And the Bella's were officially the best part of Raw tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

#PRAYFORBRAY


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sure Brock will be scared of a guy who can't even do a good suplex despite wrestling every single week.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> "You know what fans will love? The same shit we've done with cena for a decade taken to 11!"
> 
> Vince.. please fuck off already you piece of shit.


Amen.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Super Cena at his best :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This isn't face work at all. The Wyatt's were basically done and then Cena AA's them.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

CENA'S ELEVATED THE WYATTS...*TWICE*!! :cena3


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

And people wonder why we don't give credit to Cena for jobbing to Lesnar. THIS is why, theres always something. He always needs something to compensate for his losses and feed his fucking ego! Jesus christ! I can't think of anybody who has got the last laugh at Cena except for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Wyatts lose for 50th time in a row

Burried by Cena and the fat fucking dynamic duo


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Go watch Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones if you don't like it. It's really simple. :side: :agree:


Dude, are you like....OBSESSED with me like AJ is with Paige? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> R.I.P. Wyatt Family (2013-2014)


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This overreaction. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

YAAAAAABADOOOOO! lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Boring Raw


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That guy in the red cena shirt got left hanging :duck


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

ok, I m actually digging Cena right here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn...the Wyatts were a cool faction but lets just be honest..they're a midcard act now


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jericho should never come back to the WWE again.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol Tyrion tonight

:lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:maury wyatts its really sad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cancer.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well that was predictably awful, even for Cena's already low standards.

Wyatts got the shovel tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We need people to quit.. badly. Just tell Vince and his senile old ass to fuck himself. I'm almost wishing this company would just fold already. Think we see why Shane left...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena just does not want to put Bray Wyatt over.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"How Cena Got His Groove Back" or "The Three Burials of the Wyatt"


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

God awful show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Those burials.:smokey2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Adyman said:


> Burial my ass. Good show.


It's not a burial because they're still on tv, right?

Go ahead and say it, you KNOW you want to embarrass yourself.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jerico must not be happy tonight. He comes back and builds up the Wyatts, and in one span of about 3 minutes John Cena takes the Wyatts down.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*SALT* :yum:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> 17 Attitude Adjustment coming to Lesnar at NOC


16 AA's from the new 16 times WWE World Heavyweight Champion! :cena4


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that ending signature sucks

What a terrible show
The only highlights
Brock video package
and miz..........THE FUCKING MIZ


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

That was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess as bad as this Raw was, it would still be better than watching this show about this butthurt little bitch doctor..
"Wah wah you're the rebound wah wah wah wah." :lol:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I thought they were booing Dallas making fun of Swagger...they were cheering Swagger during his match.
> 
> Also congratulations to Cena for not making his "I've got explosive diarrhea" face while doing the STF this time.


Mayyyyybe? It could be a mixture. I mean some where cheering and some were booing. Fuck this crowd, though.

And this RAW.

Only positives were Mizdow and Swagger whipping out a jackknife cover for the first time.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank God the Emmy's and Yankees games were on. That was brutal to watch. Really bad RAW


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Bray thanks for the yeR if entertainment, it's been a good ride


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> We need people to quit.. badly. Just tell Vince and his senile old ass to fuck himself. I'm almost wishing this company would just fold already. Think we see why Shane left...


Why don't the smart fans just walk out of the arena in protest?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Amen.


Don't like it, don't watch. You don't know better than the company anyways, so go watch what you like.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, let em know if you liked the show, folks...
https://www.facebook.com/questions/10152348279941443/?qa_ref=qd


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Only upside for me when Raw's are this shitty and Cena buries someone is looking forward to Bruce Blitz tear Cena a new ass hole in a rant later.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That was painful. I get they had to build him back up again, but...just awful. I would love it if he had done that to someone the crowd really loves, like Ziggler.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Nah he's still corny as hell lol...i dont think he seems heelish lol


It was pretty subtle (for Cena), but it was there. He already won the match and then continued to beat on the fallen heels. That's not what a pure babyface does.

Also, his facials were very heelish.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

how did Cena burry the Wyatts


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mizdow was MVP of the show.

Fuck everything else.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I honestly thought that was one of the worst RAWs this year. Without a doubt.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

More super cena bullshit!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Why don't the smart fans just walk out of the arena in protest?


We don't buy tickets... know I haven't in years because of this.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Dude, are you like....OBSESSED with me like AJ is with Paige? :lol


*skips around the ring you're in*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Don't like it, don't watch. You don't know better than the company anyways, so go watch what you like.


People are going to watch what they want. Can't take the criticism, don't read it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, last week's RAW was decent. To make up for it, they made this week as abysmal as possible.

Shit and boring matches. Shit and boring promos. Storylines and feuds randomly dropping - Reigns/Orton, Mark Henry/Rusev, New NOD officially gone. Somehow they made a segment with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, and HBK boring. Crowd was crap.

Absolutely the only highlights were Ambrose's funeral and GoldStar turning heel could be interesting (expecting too much from the writers I guess).

No Lesnar. No Ambrose. No Bryan. Sweet jeezus.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It was pretty subtle (for Cena), but it was there. He already won the match and then continued to beat on the fallen heels. That's not what a pure babyface does.



And then he shook little kids hands and said thank you. Yeah not face.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

cant wait for bruce blitz raw review:maury


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Burial my ass. Good show.





Winter's cooling said:


> NEGS for EVERY IDIOT WHO SAYS THAT CENA DIDN'T BURY THE WYATTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> #saveusbork #murdercenatnoc



as soon as i can give negative rep again :brock


#saveusbork #murdercenatnoc


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

John Cena should become a heel who thinks he's a face. Burying and imposing his will on heels and delivering post match beatdowns in heel fashion and then shaking hands and handing out armbands to kids at ringside, then eventually doing it to faces.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mizdow was MVP of the show.
> 
> Fuck everything else.


This :clap


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

What were people expecting? Wyatt was fodder tonight, Cena has to look strong for his rematch.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

That was the worst closing segment in Raw history. I'm in disbelief thats actually just happened. Did anyone anywhere enjoy that? Who thought that was a good idea? Baffled.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Jerico must not be happy tonight. He comes back and builds up the Wyatts, and in one span of about 3 minutes John Cena takes the Wyatts down.


Oh if i was Chris Jericho i'd be FUCKING pissed.

The little credibility that was returned to Bray after his feud with Chris Jericho has been destroyed by (Oh yes Cena marks you know it) John Cena, Please argue this with me i hope one stupid Cena mark argues this crap with me. Even attempting it is gonna put me in a coma knowing people that stupid exist. JESUS FUCK


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Don't like it, don't watch. You don't know better than the company anyways, so go watch what you like.


THAT'S THE PROBLEM! THERE IS NOTHING FOR ME TO WATCH ON TELEVISION! Freakin' Cena mark, go ride his cock while you're at it!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Brock is still laughing at you Cena :brock


We are ALL still pointing and laughing at you, CENA. :cool2


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

At least it wasn't a complete 100% babyface finish.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Wyatt family had soo much momentum heading into WM 30 now look at him, buried by Cena, then Jericho tries to fix Cena's mess then Cena fucks it again for Bray after getting a good win over Jericho at Summerslam. What the fuck did Jericho come back then. FUCK CENA, VINCE AND WWE , I HOPE LESNAR BREAKS HIS FUCKIN NECK AT NOC FUCK THIS PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

My only solace is knowing that I can watch Bruce Blitz turning red and going into conniptions later tonight.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

So Jericho went out of his way to come back to WWE and build up Wyatt, so Cena can tear him right back down in the space of 5 minutes?

Fuck this company. :jericho3 and the entire Wyatt family deserve better than this.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> THAT'S THE PROBLEM! THERE IS NOTHING FOR ME TO WATCH ON TELEVISION! Freakin' Cena mark, go ride his cock while you're at it!



Don't listen to him he's just a troll.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Crappy raw headed into a crappy PPV. See ya'll next monday


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Only upside for me when Raw's are this shitty and Cena buries someone is looking forward to Bruce Blitz rant about it later.


Whats gonna add more fuel to the flame is that he gave last weeks show a 7 and was optimistic...now this show doesn't even deserve a 1.
I don't see how he can still show so much emotion for this shit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Everyone getting so worked up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> :cena2


RISE ABOVE SMARKS. :cena4


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I already miss Dean. I can do this...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> THAT'S THE PROBLEM! THERE IS NOTHING FOR ME TO WATCH ON TELEVISION! Freakin' Cena mark, go ride his cock while you're at it!


I don't even like him : but I can't stand the hate behind him and the stupid reasoning, he's just a character


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ThunderAngel said:


> Am I the only one who noted that Wyatt was getting some offence in at the end and seemed far from the end of the match when the interference happened? I don't see it being that bad of a burial.



half glass full. he beat the shit out of the wyatts.

there goes the idea of their being a 'big four' of the future with reigns, rollins, anbrose and wyatt. 

cross wyatt off that list. casuals will be like 'why are they telling us that wyatt is dangerous? cena beat him and his two goons all by himself all the time'


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I bet Cena reads all this and laughs


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TheARV0619 said:


> John Cena should become a heel who thinks he's a face. Burying and imposing his will on heels and delivering post match beatdowns in heel fashion and then shaking hands and handing out armbands to kids at ringside, then eventually doing it to faces.


He does this already. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> RISE ABOVE SMARKS. :cena4


Nightray should murder his ass!


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Best RAW IN YEARS. That Bella segment was GOLD. :bow


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Socko316 said:


> I bet Cena reads all this and laughs


And continues to laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

same old shitty Cena gets angry story line they done before.

now watch if he beats Brock or w.e he will go back to happy smiling good guy attitude like nothing happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Socko316 said:


> I bet Cena reads all this and laughs


That's okay. We laugh at his "selling" and "story-telling."


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That's okay. We laugh at his "selling" and "story-telling."


That's just your opinion. He laughs at your paychecks. :


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well, last week's RAW was decent. To make up for it, they made this week as abysmal as possible.
> 
> Shit and boring matches. Shit and boring promos. Storylines and feuds randomly dropping - Reigns/Orton, Mark Henry/Rusev, New NOD officially gone. Somehow they made a segment with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, and HBK boring. Crowd was crap.
> 
> ...


:HHH2 Make sure you renew those WWE Network subscriptions, guys! Only $9.99!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tonight's show was just a big ol' BOtch.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Cena is kind of channeling early 90's Jumbo Tsuruta here. He's not nearly as talented as Jumbo, but he's behaving in a similar way... like an old man/top guy that knows he's not quite as good as he used to be and it's made him ornery.


jumbo and john cena shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I LOVE CENA.

I'm so glad he's back to full strength.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

bruce blitz is gonna blow a gasket


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the redemption storyline all over again, isn't it? :cena2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> So Jericho went out of his way to come back to WWE and build up Wyatt, so Cena can tear him right back down in the space of 5 minutes?
> 
> Fuck this company. :jericho3 and the entire Wyatt family deserve better than this.


i hope jericho talks about this on his podcast


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Nobody listen to Adyman he's a troll.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice way to promote the newtork :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> That's just your opinion. He laughs at your paychecks. :


Good one?

And it's far from just "my" opinion. 

DAT Network failure.

:cena4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really should have just switched over to The Simpsons marathon instead of watching this shit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> *skips around the ring you're in*


Just don't kiss my hand, okay?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Tonight's show was just a big ol' BOtch.


damn, didn't notice before, but kudos to Kofi for keeping Bo elevated and making it look passable.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Captain IWC said:


> Wyatt family had soo much momentum heading into WM 30 now look at him, buried by Cena, then Jericho tries to fix Cena's mess then Cena fucks it again for Bray after getting a good win over Jericho at Summerslam. What the fuck did Jericho come back then. FUCK CENA, VINCE AND WWE , I HOPE LESNAR BREAKS HIS FUCKIN NECK AT NOC FUCK THIS PIECE OF SHIT.


Imagine if Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon were in their private jet discussing how to alienate the fans some more as Cena sat on Dunn's face while sucking off Vince and right as soon as Vince blew his rotten yellowed baby batter all over Cena's face, the plane took a nosedive right into a fucking mountain.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well, last week's RAW was decent. To make up for it, they made this week as abysmal as possible.
> 
> Shit and boring matches. Shit and boring promos. Storylines and feuds randomly dropping - Reigns/Orton, Mark Henry/Rusev, New NOD officially gone. Somehow they made a segment with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, and HBK boring. Crowd was crap.
> 
> ...


Umm....You didn't see the Taped Interview/Promo with Brock and Heyman? :side:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Good one?
> 
> And it's far from just "my" opinion.
> 
> ...


If you think that's Cena's fault then :

If anything, Austin marks would purchase the WWE Network, not that I ain't one.

But blaming the sales on the top guy fpalm

He is the top guy for a reason, and the company knows best, as opposed to us, random guys on the Internet.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jericho: "Hey, I like putting young guys over. I'm thinking you could be next, what do you think?"

Any smart WWE wrestler: "HELL NO!"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> bruce blitz is gonna blow a gasket


Guy should stop watching. He's going to stroke out over scripted wrestling.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> Guy should stop watching. He's going to stroke out over scripted wrestling.


This goes for every wrestlingforum smark here ever. This quote is gold.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Best RAW IN YEARS. That Bella segment was GOLD. :bow


As in "GOLD"-en shower?

You're right. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RAW is going to get killed in the ratings thanks to this steroid bound prima donna!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Just going to watch the pipebomb and try to explain myself how not a single fucking thing has changed in 3 years.

This is depressing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> If you think that's Cena's fault then :
> 
> If anything, Austin marks would purchase the WWE Network, not that I ain't one.
> 
> ...


Not really. The Network offers the current day PPVs for just $9.99. You'd think people would order it for that. But evidently, they'd rather spend $50 bucks on a PPV, or not watch them at all.

I know which one I'm going with.

:vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> damn, didn't notice before, but kudos to Kofi for keeping Bo elevated and making it look passable.


Yeah, just think if he didn't... :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> jumbo and john cena shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath


I couldn't make my point without doing so. I thought it was an apt enough comparison to make it. I even made it explicitly clear that Cena wasn't nearly as talented. :agree:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> damn, didn't notice before, but kudos to Kofi for keeping Bo elevated and making it look passable.


Bo was like "oh shit!" but Kofi was like "I got your back, dawg."


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> Nobody listen to Adyman he's a troll.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because I have a different opinion and I'm basically saying what WWE thinks?

:maury :ti fpalm


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Jericho: "Hey, I like putting young guys over. I'm thinking you could be next, what do you think?"
> 
> Any smart WWE wrestler: "HELL NO!"


Cena: Hey i like overcoming the odds, You have been booked very strong as of late. Would you like to have a match? Sorry you can't win but you will be elevated you're working with me

Any smart WWE wrestler: RIP my career


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wrestling and WWE pay-per-views on Direct TV are dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Saying someone should stop watching is like saying a fan of a sports team should stop being a fan of that team when that team sucks.

Awful analogy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So there's a poster here with meme in their sig that says:

My opinion of Raw.....Hated Everything.

Pretty much Sums Up Raw tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

El_Absoluto said:


> Just going to watch the pipebomb and try to explain myself how not a single fucking thing has changed in 3 years.
> 
> This is depressing.


It's sad how prophetic parts of that promo are now.. Vince is a cancer on the business instead of a visionary. Though, disagree with Punk about Trips.. NXT seems to show that man has his head on right and knows what the fans want.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, just think if he didn't... :lmao


Heck, I'd be pissed at that girly man for botching the Bo-Dog.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I for one welcome our new tweener Cena overlord...

not really


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really. The Network offers the current day PPVs for just $9.99. You'd think people would order it for that. But evidently, they'd rather spend $50 bucks on a PPV, or not watch them at all.
> 
> I know which one I'm going with.
> 
> :vince5


Dude, you can watch everything wrestling (almost) ever. Who wouldn't purchase it to see every Golden Era, Attitude Era, and RA Era match ever? No one man can sell this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

skarvika said:


> Imagine if Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon were in their private jet discussing how to alienate the fans some more as Cena sat on Dunn's face while sucking off Vince and right as soon as *Vince blew his rotten yellowed baby batter* all over Cena's face, the plane took a nosedive right into a fucking mountain.


 


The Hell is wrong with some people here tonight??? 


We've got those who want to drink the bathwater that Paige was in...

We've got those who want to drink her Menstrual blood....


now THIS?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

What Jericho should be thinking now?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Saying someone should stop watching is like saying a fan of a sports team should stop being a fan of that team when that team sucks.
> 
> Awful analogy.


Go ahead but don't complain. Otherwise you're just gonna waste your time. You have either the option of watching it or not. Quoting Steve Austin here :austin


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If I were Y2J, I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Redzero said:


> What Jericho should be thinking now?


Why did i come back to put over someone else that John Cena ruins shortly after?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Dude, you can watch everything wrestling (almost) ever. Who wouldn't purchase it to see every Golden Era, Attitude Era, and RA Era match ever? No one man can sell this.


I didn't order it. I've seen the vast majority of the stuff from the good eras of the past. Plus, I already have them on DVD, too. The only reason I would buy it is for the current PPVs. I'm not interested enough in them. The state of the current product has alot to do with that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

At night of champions. Cena will put-up a little bit more
of a fight. But ultimately get his ass handed to him.

And lesner will still be champion.

Paige/aj awesome. The rest of the raw. Better than ambian.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


If he wins at NOC, this is what I'm going to be like :













I'd also kill Miz just for the hell of it, too :


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Why did i come back to put over someone else that John Cena ruins shortly after?


"Why did i come back to put over someone else that John Cena (as ordered by Vince and WWE) ruins shortly after?"*

They're just characters. Don't overreact. Are you bitching when someone gets killed in a movie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Go ahead but don't complain. Otherwise you're just gonna waste your time. You have either the option of watching it or not. Quoting Steve Austin here :austin


Well, this is a message board. So, I'll make the type of comments that reflect my opinion all I want. Thanks.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuckboy Buckethead.fpalm


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adyman said:


> "Why did i come back to put over someone else that John Cena (as ordered by Vince and WWE) ruins shortly after?"*
> 
> They're just characters. Don't overreact. Are you bitching when someone gets killed in a movie?


You compared 2 almost completely different things. Movies don't evolve and there is certainly no politics involved in who dies and who doesn't in movies...

Please if you're going to argue with me make this interesting and bring me something that makes sense. What you said was actually so idiotic i almost wasn't sure how to answer you.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Great RAW. Truly great. Bella Twins nailed it and stole the show. GOATs :bow :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> You compared 2 almost completely different things. Movies don't evolve and there is certainly no politics involved in who dies and who doesn't in movies...
> 
> Please if you're going to argue with me make this interesting and bring me something that makes sense. What you said was actually so idiotic i almost wasn't sure how to answer you.


:clap


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Adyman said:


> "Why did i come back to put over someone else that John Cena (as ordered by Vince and WWE) ruins shortly after?"*
> 
> They're just characters. Don't overreact. Are you bitching when someone gets killed in a movie?


I complain whenever a character in a TV show I like is uninteresting as hell. Man never have I seen people be like "don't like don't watch" as much as WWE sheep. and People do complain when characters get killed in shows...look at game of thrones. Yet you don't see nuthuggers being like "don't like that death? don't watch!"


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> there is certainly no politics involved in who dies and who doesn't in movies...


I was just saying what Steve Austin said on his podcast! How is that idiotic?!

There is NO politics backstage in WWE and if you think so, then you need to check your sources again. They're just characters. fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Dude, you can watch everything wrestling (almost) ever. Who wouldn't purchase it to see every Golden Era, Attitude Era, and RA Era match ever?


More than half of the people who watch Raw, apparently.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

thaimasker said:


> I complain whenever a character in a TV show I like is uninteresting as hell. Man never have I seen people be like "don't like don't watch" as much as WWE sheep. and People do complain when characters get killed in shows...look at game of thrones. Yet you don't see nuthuggers being like "don't like that death? don't watch!"


Well....

"don't like that death? don't watch!" Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

thaimasker said:


> I complain whenever a character in a TV show I like is uninteresting as hell. Man never have I seen people be like "don't like don't watch" as much as WWE sheep. and People do complain when characters get killed in shows...look at game of thrones. Yet you don't see nuthuggers being like "don't like that death? don't watch!"


word. wrestling is the only business in the world where the FANS/consumers get blamed when the product is shit

"why are you complaining? it's not real?!"

"stop watching!"

"why are the fans booing/chanting !!??"

always the fans, never the product. thats what a quasi monopoly gets you


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> More than half of the people who watch Raw, apparently.


Well, their loss. If they're gonna blame the current product, then they're just sheeple.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Well....
> 
> "don't like that death? don't watch!" Nothing wrong with that.


will u stop being a wwe sheep please


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't believe they had Cena doing what Lesnar did to him. Oh wait, yes I can. They pull you in just enough to make you think something big is going to happen and then revert right back to the same old script. Time for more:


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I was just saying what Steve Austin said on his podcast! How is that idiotic?!
> 
> There is NO politics backstage in WWE and if you think so, then you need to check your sources again. They're just characters. fpalm


You are making this too easy guy, I will educate you for as long as you like.


If you think there is no politics and top guys (Especially ones that have been champion 15 times) don't have pull backstage on the direction of their character you are disconnected and a huge moron although you have already confirmed it in your previous posts.

I actually will direct you to the well known video of Jericho and Edge discussing how John Cena wouldn't put over the Nexus when they were red hot (just like Bray Wyatt was) know what he used to not put the Nexus over? That's right, Politics. It's admitted in the video. 

Anything else stupid you wanna add that i can dissect real quick for you?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

dukenukem3do said:


> will u stop being a wwe sheep please


Well tell that to the writers of the show then....OHHHH you can't? Well, just watch, or don't! Simple! I'm just saying what Austin did in his podcasts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I would once again like to thank WF for helping me, along with my buddy Jack (Daniels) to get through this Raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Socko316 said:


> how did Cena burry the Wyatts


how did cena make the wyatts look like anything but low level jabronis? he did and now they are.

I hope Jericho talks about this on his pod cast, I bet he's irate


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Dude, you can watch everything wrestling (almost) ever. Who wouldn't purchase it to see every Golden Era, Attitude Era, and RA Era match ever? No one man can sell this.


Why the fuck are you on a message board telling people what to feel or what to react to. You are a sad lonely fucking bitch. Shut the fuck up, no one cares what you write. If people are pissed let them be pissed. If people are passionate...guess what...THIS IS A FUCKING MESSAGE BOARD FOR PASSIONATE PEOPLE. Shut the hell up. Guess what Im sure back when WCW announced Mankind was going to win the title or continued to bury their sweet mid card and cruisers in favor of NWO guys there were people who were like "these idiots shouldn't do that." Guess what they folded. Companies don't always know whats best for business. Their whole fucking business is appealing to people. If their most passionate fans are pissed there is a problem. Im not a Cena hater, I am a hater of boring, repetitive drivel. And you insult people for caring too much about scripted t.v.. Isnt that the whole B.S. argument about Cena not turning heel...because people take it too seriously. Its bullshit. Get a life. You go on a message board insulting people for caring...The whole premise of WWE is fucking stupid if you don't suspend some disbelief and try to get in it more than a regular t.v. show. 

Regular T.V. shows have a better medium to tell a story, better actors, better directing...the one thing WWE has is it is live, it is in front of people and it engages people better in their world by being so. People get passionate about it because it is live and it is new every week. If something isn't working the producers can change it the next week. People are begging for a fucking change.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> I complain whenever a character in a TV show I like is uninteresting as hell. Man never have I seen people be like "don't like don't watch" as much as WWE sheep. and People do complain when characters get killed in shows...look at game of thrones. Yet you don't see nuthuggers being like "don't like that death? don't watch!"


Exactly! Besides, what the fuck else are we supposed to watch if we want story driven wrestling? TNA? Give me a break!
The "Don't like it don't watch" attitude is childish anyways. I don't like this, so I'm gonna shut my eyes and plug my ears and go LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoy some of raw tonight


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Well, their loss. If they're gonna blame the current product, then they're just sheeple.


No, it's WWE's loss. They're the ones who have poured a lot of money into a network that's not appealing to the majority of their audience.

You can act like a mouthpiece for WWE all you like, but they have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Why the fuck are you on a message board telling people what to feel or what to react to. You are a sad lonely fucking bitch. Shut the fuck up, no one cares what you write. If people are pissed let them be pissed. If people are passionate...guess what...THIS IS A FUCKING MESSAGE BOARD FOR PASSIONATE PEOPLE. Shut the hell up. Guess what Im sure back when WCW announced Mankind was going to win the title or continued to bury their sweet mid card and cruisers in favor of NWO guys there were people who were like "these idiots shouldn't do that." Guess what they folded. Companies don't always know whats best for business. Their whole fucking business is appealing to people. If their most passionate fans are pissed there is a problem. Im not a Cena hater, I am a hater of boring, repetitive drivel. And you insult people for caring too much about scripted t.v.. Isnt that the whole B.S. argument about Cena not turning heel...because people take it too seriously. Its bullshit. Get a life. You go on a message board insulting people for caring...The whole premise of WWE is fucking stupid if you don't suspend some disbelief and try to get in it more than a regular t.v. show.
> 
> Regular T.V. shows have a better medium to tell a story, better actors, better directing...the one thing WWE has is it is live, it is in front of people and it engages people better in their world by being so. People get passionate about it because it is live and it is new every week. If something isn't working the producers can change it the next week. People are begging for a fucking change.


Go ahead, be pissed, but your loss. And your opinions. But I doubt that you can change something by posting on here, ya know? fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> What were people expecting? Wyatt was fodder tonight, Cena has to look strong for his rematch.


that's fine but it shouldn't have been against someone struggling to regain momentum. 

it should have been kane or orton.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

skarvika said:


> Exactly! Besides, what the fuck else are we supposed to watch if we want story driven wrestling? TNA? Give me a break!


Yeah, but it's not like you can single-handedly change it all of a sudden, at least not here.

And TNA's good, I'm just saying. Your opinion, but TNA is an alternative.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kevin Dunn is one the retards riding Cena's dick!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> It's gonna be cringe worthy. Having a pre show with legends like HBK, Hogan and Flair just to put over Cena :lol
> 
> Flair should show up drunk and shoot on Cena not being worthy of breaking his record.
> 
> Or perhaps Flair and Hogan are there to plant the seeds for the *Hogan vs Flair match @ WM 31*. :mark:


You would really want that? In the state they're are in i'm guessing you and one of your mates could wrestle a better match with absolutely no training. These old fucks need to get off TV and retire with the last shred of dignity they still have.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> I was just saying what Steve Austin said on his podcast! How is that idiotic?!
> 
> There is NO politics backstage in WWE and if you think so, then you need to check your sources again. They're just characters. fpalm


You're honestly being serious right now? No politics in wrestling? There are videos, articles, interviews of current and former wrestlers discussing it. Jfc man.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Why the fuck are you on a message board telling people what to feel or what to react to. You are a sad lonely fucking bitch. Shut the fuck up, no one cares what you write. If people are pissed let them be pissed. If people are passionate...guess what...THIS IS A FUCKING MESSAGE BOARD FOR PASSIONATE PEOPLE. Shut the hell up. Guess what Im sure back when WCW announced Mankind was going to win the title or continued to bury their sweet mid card and cruisers in favor of NWO guys there were people who were like "these idiots shouldn't do that." Guess what they folded. Companies don't always know whats best for business. Their whole fucking business is appealing to people. If their most passionate fans are pissed there is a problem. Im not a Cena hater, I am a hater of boring, repetitive drivel. And you insult people for caring too much about scripted t.v.. Isnt that the whole B.S. argument about Cena not turning heel...because people take it too seriously. Its bullshit. Get a life. You go on a message board insulting people for caring...The whole premise of WWE is fucking stupid if you don't suspend some disbelief and try to get in it more than a regular t.v. show.
> 
> Regular T.V. shows have a better medium to tell a story, better actors, better directing...the one thing WWE has is it is live, it is in front of people and it engages people better in their world by being so. People get passionate about it because it is live and it is new every week. If something isn't working the producers can change it the next week. People are begging for a fucking change.


Would you feel the same if that broken down retard Khali chopped a man every five seconds on RAW?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Yeah, but it's not like you can single-handedly change it all of a sudden, at least not here.


Well of course not. I think people have a right to vent though, whether it be Cena fans who are pissed that Brock beat him at Summerslam or Wyatt fans who are pissed about the match tonight.
That's what most of us are doing. It's like when you go see a movie with a friend and you both dislike it, one of you will probably at least say something along the lines of "That sucked!" because you just spent time and money on something unenjoyable.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> .


Even if there are, they're still just characters. If you don't like the top one, don't watch it. I was just saying what Austin said. Is he a moron? I'd like you to say it. Go ahead, say it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Go ahead, be pissed, but your loss. And your opinions. But I doubt that you can change something by posting on here, ya know? fpalm


You know something, Adyman....

I don't know what it is....but I think some people just don't like you. *Mind Blown*


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Go ahead, be pissed, but your loss. And your opinions. But I doubt that you can change something by posting on here, ya know? fpalm


Don't like his posts? Don't reply to it! Not like you can change it. Your just wasting your time.
Thats your logic lol. No criticism allowed. No one is expecting to be able to change anything, people just like to vent about things they dislike, about shows,politics,etc. Its part of what the internet is for and will always be until we all become conforming sheep.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Go ahead, be pissed, but your loss. And your opinions. But I doubt that you can change something by posting on here, ya know? fpalm


No one is saying they are going to change anything. If you were getting raped by Mark Henry, would you just lay back and take it. Or would you fight like hell even knowing you weren't going to escape. Personally I would fight like hell. You sound much more like the try to enjoy it type. 

I don't think I can change something but it is semi-comforting to know that other people agree that what I am watching is shit. that people aren't subscribing to the network because theyd rather illegally stream PPV's and watch youtube videos... That ratings have been down for years and main stream relevance is at pretty much a pre-80's low.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> No one is saying they are going to change anything. If you were getting raped by Mark Henry, would you just lay back and take it. Or would you fight like hell even knowing you weren't going to escape. Personally I would fight like hell. You sound much more like the try to enjoy it type.
> 
> I don't think I can change something but it is semi-comforting to know that other people agree that what I am watching is shit. that people aren't subscribing to the network because theyd rather illegally stream PPV's and watch youtube videos... That ratings have been down for years and main stream relevance is at pretty much a pre-80's low.


Well, your opinion.




glenwo2 said:


> You know something, Adyman....
> 
> I don't know what it is....but I think some people just don't like you. *Mind Blown*


WWE doesn't like those people either.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of you just don't understand that we just want WWE to move on with the times and do something different. They give us mere teases and then go right back to the same old shit. And with Cena, they have been doing it for a fucking decade. Every time some up and comer with massive potential starts to gain momentum, what happens? They are fed to Cena, their credibility is killed and they are doomed to mid-card hell at best. 

There is no defending such a stagnant product and a refusal to adapt and change. The audience is a completely different animal than it was back in 2005 and people are sick of this same old regurgitated shit. But yes, we keep watching in hopes that they will finally grow some balls and take a chance. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, not being liked by WWE.

Our lives are over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh no, not being liked by WWE.
> 
> Our lives are over.


I take it as a compliment that Vince wouldn't like me... means I'm as far from being that character Cena is as possible. Couldn't stand being that much of a wannabe kiss ass...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh no, not being liked by WWE.
> 
> Our lives are over.


Not my point really. Your view on the product isn't liked and accepted by WWE.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ironyman said:


> Some of you just don't understand that we just want WWE to move on with the times and do something different. They give us mere teases and then go right back to the same old shit. And with Cena, they have been doing it for a fucking decade. Every time some up and comer with massive potential starts to gain momentum, what happens? They are fed to Cena, their credibility is killed and they are doomed to mid-card hell at best.
> 
> There is no defending such a stagnant product and a refusal to adapt and change. The audience is a completely different animal than it was back in 2005 and people are sick of this same old regurgitated shit. But yes, we keep watching in hopes that they will finally grow some balls and take a chance. Oh well.


I can't stand it but the WWE does the same old shit for their own financial gain! If Cena wins we profit! It's a proven formula and we're sick of it! WWE might face a tragic apocalyptic end if there is no change.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ironyman said:


> Some of you just don't understand that we just want WWE to move on with the times and do something different. They give us mere teases and then go right back to the same old shit. And with Cena, they have been doing it for a fucking decade. Every time some up and comer with massive potential starts to gain momentum, what happens? They are fed to Cena, their credibility is killed and they are doomed to mid-card hell at best.
> 
> There is no defending such a stagnant product and a refusal to adapt and change. The audience is a completely different animal than it was back in 2005 and people are sick of this same old regurgitated shit. But yes, we keep watching in hopes that they will finally grow some balls and take a chance. Oh well.


It's just your opinion that you don't like Cena which makes it difficult to support that booking for you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Not my point really. Your view on the product isn't liked and accepted by WWE.


And that matters how? 

It's less money in their pocket, and more in ours. 

:dance2


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I take it as a compliment that Vince wouldn't like me... means I'm as far from being that character Cena is as possible. Couldn't stand being that much of a wannabe kiss ass...


He plays that gimmick well, doesn't he? :agree:


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> And that matters how?
> 
> It's less money in their pocket, and more in ours.
> 
> :dance2


I doubt it, since you're still watching the product. And the IWC is far away from the majority of the WWE audience. They don't give a shit for a reason.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SkandorAkbar said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Im out of breath just after watchin this show

Cena circlejerk segment
Bella bullshit
SuperReigns
SuperReigns 2
Uso bullshit
WOAT main event
Wyatt burial ... no, cremation
Random stoppages/DQs


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I can't stand it but the WWE does the same old shit for their own financial gain! If Cena wins we profit! It's a proven formula and we're sick of it! WWE might face a tragic apocalyptic end if there is no change.


Oh, did someone not get what they want? :trips4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> I doubt it, since you're still watching the product. And the IWC is far away from the majority of the WWE audience. They don't give a shit for a reason.


The only part of the product I'm still watching is Raw. Last time I checked, it's free to watch Raw. So yeah, my money stays right here in my pocket. :dance

IWC makes up a much bigger part of the audience than it did in the past. Pretty much everyone has a computer these days. :agree:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Raito said:


> Im out of breath just after watchin this show
> 
> Cena circlejerk segment
> Bella bullshit
> ...


I liked it. Your loss. :cool2


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Adyman said:


> I doubt it, since you're still watching the product. And the IWC is far away from the majority of the WWE audience. They don't give a shit for a reason.


FYI, watching a product broadcast on free television costs nothing beyond the electricity required to power the watching apparatus :jericho2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Not my point really. Your view on the product isn't liked and accepted by WWE.


I'd say that being out of touch with what their audience actually wants and who they're trying to appeal to is one of the reasons why the Network hasn't been as successful as they need it to be so far, otherwise it would be a massive success like Netflix is.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Raito said:


> Im out of breath just after watchin this show
> 
> Cena circlejerk segment
> Bella bullshit
> ...


I don't need to relive it all on the network for 9.99, I just relived it again from this post and it was like a bad Vietnam flashback!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> The only part of the product I'm still watching is Raw. Last time I checked, it's free to watch Raw. So yeah, my money stays right here in my pocket. :dance
> 
> IWC makes up a much bigger part of the audience than it did in the past. Pretty much everyone has a computer these days. :agree:


Careful.. you might actually be talking to Vince there! He sounds just as out of touch that's for sure...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The only part of the product I'm still watching is Raw. Last time I checked, it's free to watch Raw. So yeah, my money stays right here in my pocket. :dance
> 
> IWC makes up a much bigger part of the audience than it did in the past. Pretty much everyone has a computer these days. :agree:


Just because everyone has a computer doesn't mean they're going on this site. Check out WWE Facebooks, WWE.com, WWE on Twitter, it's full of morons that like Cena.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The old farts and white retards grown up like the stale shit! Vince has paid off racists who only like Cena to break even!


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Adyman said:


> It's just your opinion that you don't like Cena which makes it difficult to support that booking for you.


That is a common misconception. Many who boo don't hate Cena. They are sick of his stale ass character and how he is used as a ceiling that presses up and coming talent down. A decade of the same old shit revolving around him is fucking ridiculous, I don't care what anyone says. And the longer they keep riding that train, the more it will hurt them in the long run once he cannot carry the load anymore. As nobody else will be built up to be believable enough to fill the slot.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Careful.. you might actually be talking to Vince there! He sounds just as out of touch that's for sure...


Well, that's your opinion that the product is bad now. The whole WWE company knows what's best for business more than us random guys on the Internet. :side:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> I'd say that being out of touch with what their audience actually wants and who they're trying to appeal to is one of the reasons why the Network hasn't been as successful as they need it to be so far, otherwise it would be a massive success like Netflix is.


Well I disagree. You're gonna watch the WHOLE AE and RA anyways, that's the selling point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Just because everyone has a computer doesn't mean they're going on this site. Check out WWE Facebooks, WWE.com, WWE on Twitter, it's full of morons that like Cena.


I know they're not all going on this site. You said "IWC." That stands for Internet Wrestling Community. That's anywhere wrestling fans are discussing the product. Plus, once they get old enough, alot of them come onto sites like this.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Just because everyone has a computer doesn't mean they're going on this site. Check out WWE Facebooks, WWE.com, WWE on Twitter, it's full of morons that like Cena.


If you look at the profiles its mostly non-U.S fans that barely speak english who support him.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I doubt it, since you're still watching the product. And the IWC is far away from the majority of the WWE audience. They don't give a shit for a reason.


The IWC is not a singular hivemind. We are a large group formed of dozens, possibly even hundreds of thousands of people who use the internet in the year 2014 and happen to like wrestling. Some of us like Cena, some of us don't. Some of us like Bryan, some of us don't. We don't all feel the same way about every person that gets into a ring, and there are always going to be mindless trend followers for anything with a fanbase, whether it be online or offline. We are also just as valid as anyone else. Many of us have bought tickets and/or clothes and/or video games, etc. Let's stop blowing people off with the "_internet fan_" thing.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> If you look at the profiles its mostly non-U.S fans that barely speak english who support him.


This is true. 20.7% of his likes on facebook come from India alone.
http://www.socialbakers.com/facebook-pages/9899376497-john-cena-wwe-universe


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ironyman said:


> That is a common misconception. Many who boo don't hate Cena. They are sick of his stale ass character and how he is used as a ceiling that presses up and coming talent down. A decade of the same old shit revolving around him is fucking ridiculous, I don't care what anyone says. And the longer they keep riding that train, the more it will hurt them in the long run once he cannot carry the load anymore. As nobody else will be built up to be believable enough to fill the slot.


I'm sick of him as a face getting all the glory! We are not in 2009 anymore! The WWE must change with the times! Cena is such a manwhore that he is willing to break his back for Vince and the suits for the money! Big Show and Khali fall on the same boat as Fuckboy too! And I'm sick of the WCW mentality being run in the WWE!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Well I disagree. You're gonna watch the WHOLE AE and RA anyways, that's the selling point.


Well you're wrong, because it's not been anywhere near as successful as they thought it would be


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> I'd say that being out of touch with what their audience actually wants and who they're trying to appeal to is one of the reasons why the Network hasn't been as successful as they need it to be so far, otherwise it would be a massive success like Netflix is.


Indeed. They are not getting my fucking money until they make some changes that make the product fresh and more appealing again. But hey, I have the USA channel, so I will still check in with RAW on Mondays.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Adyman said:


> Well, that's your opinion that the product is bad now. The whole WWE company knows what's best for business more than us random guys on the Internet. :side:



Yep that's why they just lost $700 million and are cutting costs like crazy currently. Not saying we could necessarily do any better, but it's not like they are doing a super job


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Well you're wrong, because it's not been anywhere near as successful as they thought it would be


Well, you can't predict the Network sales anyways.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> If you look at the profiles its mostly non-U.S fans that barely speak english who support him.


There are a few American fans who like John Cena, A FEW! Most of the males who like the guy are either, gay, retarted or racist whites who can't stand the likes of Kofi Kingston and Mark Henry.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Yep that's why they just lost $700 million and are cutting costs like crazy currently
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But the thing is, they have no choice, and they probably can't do better.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Well, you can't predict the Network sales anyways.


I don't need to. It's been available since February.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> There are a few American fans who like John Cena, A FEW! Most of the males who like the guy are either, gay, retarted or racist whites who can't stand the likes of Kofi Kingston and Mark Henry.


Wow. Just don't tell me you want a serious discussion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Adyman said:


> Well, you can't predict the Network sales anyways.



:lol if your banking your company's future on it you better hope you can somewhat predict them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Like I said! MONEY. EGO. POLITICS. Cena, Vince and Kevin Dunn say so, why bother?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Like I said! MONEY. EGO. POLITICS. Cena, Vince and Kevin Dunn say so, why bother?


I disagree.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

(Adyman) I hate you.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Even if there are, they're still just characters. If you don't like the top one, don't watch it. I was just saying what Austin said. Is he a moron? I'd like you to say it. Go ahead, say it.


You are the biggest fucking idiot on this forum, Actually less intelligent than Jack Swagger. You walked circles around the actual argument and i will go ahead and forfeit for you. Next time you try to have a discussion with someone try not reaching, Cause you are reaching so hard right now.

Don't play with the big boys, guy.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Seriously, this was one of the worst RAW's this year...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Adyman said:


> I disagree.


'I disagree' isn't really an acceptable arguement when you've claimed that there are no backstage politics in WWE.

There is plenty of evidence to back up claims that backstage politics are rife....there's lots of DVDs and Youtube footage showing interviews with people from within the business that confirm it.

Where is your evidence that backstage politics don't exist?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> 'I disagree' isn't really an acceptable arguement when you've claimed that there are no backstage politics in WWE.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence to back up claims that backstage politics are rife....there's lots of DVDs and Youtube footage showing interviews with people from within the business that confirm it.
> 
> Where is your evidence that backstage politics don't exist?



Give up he's either trolling really hard or just really really stupid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

joeycalz said:


> Thank God the Emmy's and Yankees games were on. That was brutal to watch. Really bad RAW


Yeah, and even that was bad. Mcconaughey and Dinklage got robbed.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and even that was bad. Mcconaughey and Dinklage got robbed.


Not really. Cranston was just as good as Matthew, and no offense to Dinklage, but Aaron Paul was better this year.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and even that was bad. Mcconaughey and Dinklage got robbed.


The Yankess still could win the World Series this year. I believe in that more than kissing Cena's ass!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I didn't watch. Everyone's pissed. Reading the threads now. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I didn't watch. Everyone's pissed. Reading the threads now. :lmao



:lol watch the Swagger/Rusev match, Paige/AJ segment and Lesnar video, skip the rest.

You can thank me later 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lol watch the Swagger/Rusev match, Paige/AJ segment and Lesnar video, skip the rest.
> 
> You can thank me later


So Reigns already ruined the Rollins/Ambrose feud? Good job, WWE. Jeez. Well thank you, I'll watch those.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lol watch the Swagger/Rusev match, Paige/AJ segment and Lesnar video, skip the rest.
> 
> You can thank me later
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Bo Botch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The One Man Gang said:


> Don't forget the Bo Botch.



Yeh that was pretty funny to :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So glad I didn't watch RAW. I had a feeling that it was going to be a terrible show. Judging by the comments, seems like it was the right choice.

The Big Shit in the main event = No buys ut


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> (Adyman) I hate you.


I hate you too :batista4



TromaDogg said:


> 'I disagree' isn't really an acceptable arguement when you've claimed that there are no backstage politics in WWE.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence to back up claims that backstage politics are rife....there's lots of DVDs and Youtube footage showing interviews with people from within the business that confirm it.
> 
> Where is your evidence that backstage politics don't exist?


I was quoting Steve Austin from his podcast, but I'll accept if there are some.

Either way, I was replying to that other guy who is obviously an idiot just to give him a sarcastic response.



Firefighter9050 said:


> You are the biggest fucking idiot on this forum, Actually less intelligent than Jack Swagger. You walked circles around the actual argument and i will go ahead and forfeit for you. Next time you try to have a discussion with someone try not reaching, Cause you are reaching so hard right now.
> 
> Don't play with the big boys, guy.


So if I have a different opinion and views I'm a idiot and a moron? Nice analogy. :


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> You are the biggest fucking idiot on this forum, Actually less intelligent than Jack Swagger. You walked circles around the actual argument and i will go ahead and forfeit for you. Next time you try to have a discussion with someone try not reaching, Cause you are reaching so hard right now.
> 
> Don't play with the big boys, guy.


So if I have a different opinion and views I'm a idiot and a moron? Nice analogy. :


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> 'I disagree' isn't really an acceptable arguement when you've claimed that there are no backstage politics in WWE.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence to back up claims that backstage politics are rife....there's lots of DVDs and Youtube footage showing interviews with people from within the business that confirm it.
> 
> Where is your evidence that backstage politics don't exist?


I was quoting Steve Austin from his podcast, but I'll accept if there are some.

Either way, I was replying to that other guy who is obviously an idiot just to give him a sarcastic response.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adyman said:


> So if I have a different opinion and views I'm a idiot and a moron? Nice analogy. :


Once again, Keep dodging friend.

You have incorrect views which have been proven wrong already by multiple posters. Keep living in your sad world chump.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Once again, Keep dodging friend.
> 
> You have incorrect views which have been proven wrong already by multiple posters. Keep living in your sad world chump.


Proven wrong my ass. I'm just waking those morons out of their reality.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

WHAT IN THE FUCKING FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH THE WYATT FAMILY!? I was driving back from Montreal to Ottawa so I PVR'd the show, I read that Wyatt looked like ass in that match... but I didn't fucking expect that shit. What the fuck? And then, he makes Harper tap out and gives all three of them an AA? Are you fucking serious? Fucking brutal.

So fucking sick of this Cena shit.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> WHAT IN THE FUCKING FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH THE WYATT FAMILY!? I was driving back from Montreal to Ottawa so I PVR'd the show, I read that Wyatt looked like ass in that match... but I didn't fucking expect that shit. What the fuck? And then, he makes Harper tap out and gives all three of them an AA? Are you fucking serious? Fucking brutal.
> 
> So fucking sick of this Cena shit.


Me too bro, me too!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Not really. Cranston was just as good as Matthew, and no offense to Dinklage, but Aaron Paul was better this year.


Matthew was far better than Cranston, Rust Cohle was one of the most ridiculously great tv characters of all time, and his performance was only 8 episodes long, and Aaron Paul's performance as Pinkman doesn't do much for me. I could understand him losing to Cranston but not Paul. It feels like he won the award "just because Breaking Bad". It's becoming the Cena of Emmy's.

Breaking Bad's gotten more than fucking enough. It's not THAT amazing. It's great but I'm so happy the show's done so it can't just run away with every award it's nominated for now. Maybe now they can finally recognize that there's more than one show on tv. Of course now it'll probably just be the spin off. ~_~

And besides, they're not even nominated for the whole year, they're nominated for one episode and nobody can convince me Aaron Paul had any performance better than Tyrion's trial.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

So happy I decided to skip RAW tonight. Didn't waste three hours of my life.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Matthew was far better than Cranston, Rust Cohle was one of the most ridiculously great tv characters of all time, and his performance was only 8 episodes long, and Aaron Paul's performance as Pinkman doesn't do much for me. I could understand him losing to Cranston but not Paul. It feels like he won the award "just because Breaking Bad". It's becoming the Cena of Emmy's.
> 
> Breaking Bad's gotten more than fucking enough. It's not THAT amazing. It's great but I'm so happy the show's done so it can't just run away with every award it's nominated for now. Maybe now they can finally recognize that there's more than one show on tv. Of course now it'll probably just be the spin off. ~_~
> 
> And besides, they're not even nominated for the whole year, they're nominated for one episode and nobody can convince me Aaron Paul had any performance better than Tyrion's trial.


I came here initially to talk about how fucking horrible Raw was, but everyone already knows that. The bigger news is that Matthew Mcconaughey got fucking robbed at the Emmy's. I love Bryan Cranston, but he didn't need that final Emmy win. Breaking Bad was a lock for best drama (rightfully so), but Mcconaughey's performance in True Detective was one for the ages, and it's not like he gets a second shot at it next year due to the nature of the series. Horrible decision in my opinion.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Raw sucks, the WWE sucks, CENA SUCKS! PERIOD.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Love heels like Nikki, you know, those who tell the truth.

Cena was good. It was refreshing to see him taking the lead in the match. Good booking and it didn't hurt Wyatt.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Read the results - glad I didn't watch it!


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

Just as Seth was starting to look a little bit strong of course bloody reigns had to come in a spoil it. I know they have to acknowledge that they were part of the shield together but it could be better.

I usually ignore Reigns matches, I mean I've seen one so I've seen them all but Rollins is my favourite so I'll have to watch but he's not coming out of this looking good I can tell.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

well at leats kofi got on the show. not many other positives on this episode of raw.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Raw sucks, the WWE sucks, CENA SUCKS! PERIOD.


I DISAGREE! PERIOD.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Matthew was far better than Cranston, Rust Cohle was one of the most ridiculously great tv characters of all time, and his performance was only 8 episodes long, and Aaron Paul's performance as Pinkman doesn't do much for me. I could understand him losing to Cranston but not Paul. It feels like he won the award "just because Breaking Bad". It's becoming the Cena of Emmy's.


the last season of breaking bad was it's best so if the show and cranston won in previous years, then he obviously was going to win again this year. this isn't like cena at all. every season and arc of breaking bad was better than the one before it. cena is just the exactly same tired old shit every year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't have any problem with it winning best show, it was a better show than True Detective. Cranston specifically was well behind Mcconaughey.

Anyway, back to wrestling.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What did Reigns do?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He stole Ambrose's feud.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's becoming the Cena of Emmy's.


You made a good point until you said that. One has been stale and boring for a long time, the other still at his peak when his show ended. Terrible comparison.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
+Cesaro beating RVD to become new #1 contender for the US Title. I guess that works.
+Paige defeating Natalya with AJ coming to do a promo on Paige. Odd but this must be more mind games.
+Was that a heel turn from Goldust and Stardust? Finally they are going to feud with the Usos though.
+Nikki Bella's mic skills were decent. She got her point across and was looking sexy. :yum:

*"DISLIKES"*
-Don't care about the opening panel segment. Last time we saw HBK and Hogan in the ring together, HBK had to oversell and job to Hogan. I won't forget about that. Flair was being Flair.
-Swagger feels empty without Zeb Coulter. Let's not forget it's hard to get behind him without Zeb doing the mic work. Looks like Swagger is moving onto Bo Dallas for a feud now too.
-I'm impartial to the Reigns vs Rollins/Kane handicap match. The WWE is going to continue to protect their property in Reigns. 
-Los Matadores defeating Heath Slater and Titus O'Neil. Talk about a random tag team pairing. It's as random as Big Show and Mark Henry. Speaking of those two...
-Cena, Big Show and Mark Henry defeating the Wyatt Family. What does this accomplish exactly? The Wyatt Family have seen their stock fall down hard. Can't take these guys seriously anymore. Good job WWE. Below average show and good luck going against Monday Night Football soon.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think it's too hard to get behind Swagger as a face without Zeb. His backstage interview last week was pretty good, imo.


----------



## Im a mercenary (Aug 17, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Burial my ass. Good show.


Either youre a troll or have some terrible taste.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Well that was the craziest cat fight I've seen in a wrestling ring since ECW...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Im a mercenary said:


> Either you are a troll, or have some terrible taste.


Same argument pointed at you, sir.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Great seeing Hogan again as always.


----------



## Warrior Man (Aug 26, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW *"LIKES"*
> +Cesaro beating RVD to become new #1 contender for the US Title. I guess that works.
> +Paige defeating Natalya with AJ coming to do a promo on Paige. Odd but this must be more mind games.
> +Was that a heel turn from Goldust and Stardust? Finally they are going to feud with the Usos though.
> ...




Well said, I couldn't agree more about the show last night.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Glad they remembered Reigns had a bone to pick with Rollins as well!



John Cena said:


> This is the biggest rematch of my entire life.


Because Wrestlemania 29 wasn't big enough. :lol

- Vic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I just watched it on youtube... awful, just awful!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Bit late but I thought Nikki Bella was great in there, Brie isn't the greatest actress but it still came off nicely in the segment; I'm not even a fan of the divas.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brye said:


> I don't think it's too hard to get behind Swagger as a face without Zeb. His backstage interview last week was pretty good, imo.


I agree, but people who do not like Swagger will never give him credit where it's due. It's just so acceptable to mindless hate on him and they'll come up with b/s excuses like "Oh, see people only cared about Zeb" when in actuality people have been and continue to cheer him. There was a small hiccup last night when he attacked Bo, but I think the crowd was just full of dumbasses that tuned out Bo's promo/they were firmly behind most heels during the night. And even then there was a decent mixture of cheers and boos. 

Swagger is fine as a face and if a little interest is lost in him, it's because the company is booking him disgustingly. He can't have a definitive loss or victory it seems. It's certainly the most creative burial we've seen in a long time, but a burial nonetheless. Damn shame because Swagger could have easily replaced Sheamus as a top face in the upper midcard, but no.

Wonder what's holding them back? He's got the ringwork, look, he's white (which is an awful thing to say, but let's be real), he's American, and he got over with the crowd. I am firmly in belief that they just want to squash out anyone that gets more reactions then their precious pet projects that they plan to push.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Loved the Swagger/Rusev segment. 

The opening segment was appalling - I love Hogan and Flair but it was just such a poorly executed segment. I don't care what stage of his career Hogan is at, you don't have the biggest superstar of all-time pandering to John Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

As boring as the show was I will say this: they plugged the Network and 9.99 a respectable number of times for once. So they do deserve props for that.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Didn't watch the show, but it's hilarious how quickly things have turned around for Cesaro. Not complaining though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I dosed off and woke up to see Show/Henry rescuing Cena fpalm


Great way to elevate this Y2J/Wyatt feud, WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What a shitty RAW. Glad I decided to turn it off after 1st hour last night.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Even though Show/Henry have no business in a main event anymore. I just watched it and must say..

Cena did know 5 moves of doom and he actually applied with STF with a bit of force :lol Good stuff from John. But it should not have been the Wyatts. Poor decision by WWE for choosing them while they are are apparently in the middle of a feud with Y2J


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

That was the ending to a raw in 2014


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> Love heels like Nikki, you know, those who tell the truth.
> 
> Cena was good. It was refreshing to see him taking the lead in the match. Good booking and it didn't hurt Wyatt.


What Cena did was a good move , him doing the Lesnar role but that why you need local jobbers back in the WWE you take 3 local jobber and have Cena destroy then keep all top heel save from losing matches on tv 97% of the time...

Heels keep jobbing , and jobbing on RAW & Smackdown


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> "Why did i come back to put over someone else that John Cena (as ordered by Vince and WWE) ruins shortly after?"*
> 
> They're just characters. Don't overreact. Are you bitching when someone gets killed in a movie?


They are characters that we are no longer invested in, and when you are no longer invested in the characters you no longer care about the show.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Firefighter9050 said:


> You are making this too easy guy, I will educate you for as long as you like.
> 
> 
> If you think there is no politics and top guys (Especially ones that have been champion 15 times) don't have pull backstage on the direction of their character you are disconnected and a huge moron although you have already confirmed it in your previous posts.
> ...


Shawn micheals was the Cena of the 90s. he refused to put Bulldog over in his hometown.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> They are characters that we are no longer invested in, and when you are no longer invested in the characters you no longer care about the show.


Characters that YOU and some other people are no longer invested in. It's just your opinion. And WWE won't lose any money if IWC riots because IWC is a small part of WWE's fanbase.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

No Ambrose, no Heyman and no Lesnar equates to a horrible Raw for me, zero interest.

Anyways, I haven't read the opinions but I'm sure I can't be the only one worried about where Cena is heading with this rematch? He was in superman mode again tonight, which isn't good.

Ummmm Nikki Bella is pretty damn good at being a spiteful fucking bitch so props to her, and that's about it.

Pretty average otherwise.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker said:


> *I gotta feeling that this raw is just filler.* Expect the main event to be something like Reigns/Uso vs Orton/Wyatt family


I warned you guys in advance. and I was right about a 6 man tag.


:cena3


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RAW was really great this week. Bella Twins stole the show! GOATs :bow

I'm glad Cena got over like that and closed the show (even though I'm not a big fan of his), because he deserves it after the same happened to him at Summerslam. Eye for eye, tooth for tooth.

And the Hall of Fame forum was AWESOME!!! 4 legends in the same ring! :mark:

Rollins/Reigns match was kinda bland, but still, great RAW, one of the best IN YEARS! :yum:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Characters that YOU and some other people are no longer invested in. It's just your opinion. And WWE won't lose any money if IWC riots because IWC is a small part of WWE's fanbase.



LOL I'm not IWC I am a rational human being that needs consistency in his television characters to be invested in a show.

How is it just me when *EVERYONE * is saying the same thing?

What is there to invest in ? His promos are meaningless, his beef with Jericho isn't acknowledged and completly undone, Harper and Rowan are no longer monsters because they lost to Henry and fat slow 749 times in a row.

YOU cannot keep repeating the IWC statement because it isn't true. I do media related stuff and write up on other shows about how they are developing characters to get invested in such as Adventure time and fargo, WWE has absolutely no idea how to make compelling characters or keep them relevant because fucking CEna ruins them all !!

CM Punk
Umaga
Damien Sandow
NExus
Wade Barrett
Wyatts
Mark Henry
R truth and Miz


the list goes on whose careers he has ended or stomped down to midcard hell, CENA DOES NOT NEED THIS RUB, he already is a dynasty, he should be jobbing to put newer talent over, but again and again and again and again and again he does the same shit all the time, He no sold the brock beatdown, and made the whole wyatt family look as horse shit as they did at Extreme rules cage match, You just cannot see because " aww cena and vince do no wrong " !!

You do realise the consequences of Cena winning against Brock do you ? You lose Brock as a star attraction and make him a complete joke. HE is a fucking UFC champion and genetic monster, Cena has no business going over him, Brock is now a place holder to put over *NEW * Talent, such as Cesaro or Roman (except roman sucks and is green as diaorhea )But the fact is Cena doesn't need it. He doesn't need to beat Wyatts and make them look like infants.


*no one is invested in the wyatts because cena buried them to oblivion it is a simple fact.*


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Cena's shovel, check
No sell Brock's beating, check
Bury Bray.....again, check
No Brock Lesnar, check
Reigns stands tall, check
$9.99, check 

:wall


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> LOL I'm not IWC I am a rational human being that needs consistency in his television characters to be invested in a show.
> 
> How is it just me when *EVERYONE * is saying the same thing?
> 
> ...


Nope, you still got your facts wrong. Neither is IWC mindset in the mainstream now, neither is Wyatt Family buried from one loss. You spend too much time here. Either way, you can have an opinion on what should be done right or wrong in the show, who sucks and who doesn't, but I doubt you'll change shit, while I'm just gonna sit and watch it, instead of bitch. They're just characters anyways.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. I completely forgot that last night was Monday ... Watching Raw now.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Lol. I completely forgot that last night was Monday ... Watching Raw now.


You won't regret it. Great RAW.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Adyman said:


> You won't regret it. Great RAW.


Fuck. Flair, Hogan and HBK ... Opened with quite a bang. Damn.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Adyman said:


> I DISAGREE! PERIOD.


What are you, on a crusade or something? You don't have to quote every post criticizing RAW and respond with 'I disagree'.

Wouldn't even mind as much if your opinions weren't total bollocks.

Also, this happened.



> Returning the rep. *Come on, you got a lot of my rep down just because of an opinion*. TNA's good. So what if you disagree? ffs, this was unnecessary, *but if you wanna make enemies* and wanna get into ignore list, then I guess youll get what you ask for


:lmao

#enemyviarep


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Goku said:


> #enemyviarep


:lel

Hope you can withstand the ignominy of being on some jobber's ignore list


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goku said:


> What are you, on a crusade or something? You don't have to quote every post criticizing RAW and respond with 'I disagree'.
> 
> Wouldn't even mind as much if your opinions weren't total bollocks.
> 
> ...


Why yes, you negged me for an opinion! And not even an unpopular one! And not even a negative one! I said TNA was good, that's all! I said NOTHING negative to you and I have absolutely NOTHING against you, but if you wanna make enemies this way, by negging positive opinions, then go ahead. I can ignore.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Fuck. Flair, Hogan and HBK ... Opened with quite a bang. Damn.


I'm telling you. Amazing RAW.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Raito said:


> :lel
> 
> Hope you can withstand the ignominy of being on some jobber's ignore list


How am I a jobber, lol? I have almost as much of posts as you, except that I didn't spend my well earned money on a simple forum, a place to just talk.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Adyman said:


> Why yes, you negged me for an opinion! And not even an unpopular one! And not even a negative one! I said TNA was good, that's all! I said NOTHING negative to you and I have absolutely NOTHING against you, but if you wanna make enemies this way, by negging positive opinions, then go ahead. I can ignore.


Tbf, I could have negged any of the posts you've made in this thread so far. They've all been atrocious. It's just a rep, m9.

And you're spamming the fuck out of this thread with the same posts over and over again.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goku said:


> Tbf, I could have negged any of the posts you've made in this thread so far. They've all been atrocious. It's just a rep, m9.
> 
> And you're spamming the fuck out of this thread with the same posts over and over again.


Yeah, you're probably right. It's just rep. But you're still a sugarhead for negging an opinion.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Why yes, you negged me for an opinion! And not even an unpopular one! And not even a negative one! I said TNA was good, that's all! I said NOTHING negative to you and I have absolutely NOTHING against you, but if you wanna make enemies this way, by negging positive opinions, then go ahead. I can ignore.





Adyman said:


> I'm telling you. Amazing RAW.





Adyman said:


> How am I a jobber, lol? I have almost as much of posts as you, except that I didn't spend my well earned money on a simple forum, a place to just talk.


I never used to bash RAW but even now it's gotten to a point where it's just embarrassing.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Parker said:


> I never used to bash RAW but even now it's gotten to a point where it's just embarrassing.


Do you really want me to say it? Do you?

I disagree, lol. There. Hahahah. (And WWE does too)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Adyman said:


> Do you really want me to say it? Do you?
> 
> I disagree, lol. There. Hahahah. (And WWE does too)


brb, reporting you for spamming.

inb4 mod is your enemy for issuing an infraction.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, Jericho puts the Wyatt's over only so Cena and two fat guys who need to go away can obliterate them all over again.

The future of this company is great! I mean, it _will_ be great when they finally decide to embrace it and stop feeding the future to talents who have been there for 12+ fucking years now.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Nope, you still got your facts wrong. Neither is IWC mindset in the mainstream now, neither is Wyatt Family buried from one loss. You spend too much time here. Either way, you can have an opinion on what should be done right or wrong in the show, who sucks and who doesn't, but I doubt you'll change shit, while I'm just gonna sit and watch it, instead of bitch. They're just characters anyways.


buried from one loss ? Cena has beaten all three of them them 5 times single handed

WM 30
Extreme rules
Battleground
Raw handicap

and not forgetting the dozens of House shows (that don't count but still ), 

You can carry on wasting your life watching a broken mess of a show that treats new talent like horseshit and sticks with the same cancerous ****** for a decade and continue to ruin promising individuals just to satisfy his disgusting inflated ego and keep vince's dick hard. 

Politics exist, it is a proven fact. And cena has used them to ruin far too many careers, it should not be accepted for what is primarily supposed to be a soap opera drama.

TV Shows are cancelled for less than this.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goku said:


> brb, reporting you for spamming.
> 
> inb4 mod is your enemy for issuing an infraction.


Why are you being so mean and rude? I'm just answering the people that replied me with my opinion.

Why are you being evil, man? You don't even wanna discuss, you just say mean things even though I never did anything bad to you. :'O


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> buried from one loss ? Cena has beaten all three of them them 5 times single handed
> 
> WM 30
> Extreme rules
> ...


I was just talking about this RAW, and Cena's credibility. But I still don't think Wyatt is BURIED. He's not Sandow, he's gonna win the WWE some day, maybe even very soon.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Parker said:


> I never used to bash RAW but even now it's gotten to a point where it's just embarrassing.


I'm 37 minutes in (minus all the ads and crap) and have only been interested in some of Swagger's match but that's about it. The rest has kinda sucked thus far ... It actually is embarrassingly bad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reaper said:


> I'm 37 minutes in (minus all the ads and crap) and have only been interested in some of Swagger's match but that's about it. The rest has kinda sucked thus far ... It actually is embarrassingly bad.


Then I would just skip the entire last hour if I were you, b/c IMO it actually gets worse from there.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I was just talking about this RAW, and Cena's credibility.


Cena doesn't need 'Credibility ' He is JOHN FUCKING CENA !!! He is 15 time champion !! he is a made man a dynasty, he doesn't need ANYTHING anymore. He needs to step aside and let the new guys go over, let the new stories develop, he should have been in JErichos position 3 years ago. But no He had to main event over the Current Champion cm punk and eclipse his storylines and place on the roster just to have YET ANOTHER REDEMPTION storyline against rock. Imagine that, 400+ days as champion, but none of them mattered because you were just a placeholder for Cena's ego ? Oh and how do you end up appeasing that ego ? by jobbing to a part time veteran the Rock ! It is like how Everything america is doing is to appease Israels attempt to control of the middle east, everything WWE are doing is just to appease and feed Cena.

He No sells Brocks beatdown, has 3 legends circlejerk him and then proceeds to make the most exciting interesting characters look like 3MB .

Build up rusev like a monster to feed cena, make Brock a monster just so he can overcome the odds to equal ric flairs record. Can't you see this shit is unacceptable to millions of people ? Having the entire program revolve around just one person for a whole fucking decade ?? 

And it isn't even like he does anything different, it is 5 moves of doom then a soft pussy ass AA that barely does anything.

Its like having the whole team of the Chigago Bulls setup just to make sure to get every single basket ball off the team, Just to pass it to Micheal Jordan so he and he alone can score all the points.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Adyman said:


> Why are you being so mean and rude? I'm just answering the people that replied me with my opinion.
> 
> Why are you being evil, man? You don't even wanna discuss, you just say mean things even though I never did anything bad to you. :'O


I have a responsibility to my planet (well, your planet).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Do you really want me to say it? Do you?
> 
> I disagree, lol. There. Hahahah. (And WWE does too)


Man, your gimmick sucks.



Goku said:


> brb, reporting you for spamming.
> 
> inb4 mod is your enemy for issuing an infraction.


I give him 4 hours until he makes a mod rant in the rants section :side:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nobody buys this bullshit WWE tries to push "Aw Cena got butt fucked by Lesnar and lost the title, let's just have the 'underdog' Cena no sell everything Lesnar did so he can go out and smile with his 'aw shucks i luv you guys' promo". Im sorry but Cena is NOT AN UNDERDOG and hasn't been for 11 fucking YEARS. The sooner WWE stop sacrificing new talent to just have Cena stay in the spotlight NEEDS TO END. Cena is killing the WWE because they just refuse to let anyone else get the spotlight.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Then I would just skip the entire last hour if I were you, b/c IMO it actually gets worse from there.


Rollins' promo isn't THAT bad .. except it was pretty much a rehash of everything he's already said at least 5 times before ... 

And Reigns ... I'm torn about this. No idea where they're going with this ... Hopefully it was just a one-off and not them setting up a Rollins' squash. 

The WWE needs some respectable stars but at this point killing off both Rollins and Ambrose instead of making them main eventers will be a big mistake.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> Cena doesn't need 'Credibility ' He is JOHN FUCKING CENA !!! He is 15 time champion !! he is a made man a dynasty, he doesn't need ANYTHING anymore. He needs to step aside and let the new guys go over, let the new stories develop, he should have been in JErichos position 3 years ago. But no He had to main event over the Current Champion cm punk and eclipse his storylines and place on the roster just to have YET ANOTHER REDEMPTION storyline against rock. Imagine that, 400+ days as champion, but none of them mattered because you were just a placeholder for Cena's ego ? Oh and how do you end up appeasing that ego ? by jobbing to a part time veteran the Rock ! It is like how Everything america is doing is to appease Israels attempt to control of the middle east, everything WWE are doing is just to appease and feed Cena.
> 
> He No sells Brocks beatdown, has 3 legends circlejerk him and then proceeds to make the most exciting interesting characters look like 3MB .
> 
> ...


Oops, wrong word. I'm kinda tired. Not credibility, I was just talking about Cena, not Wyatt. That was my main point. That's all.



Parker said:


> I give him 4 hours until he makes a mod rant in the rants section :side:


Dude, I'm WAY above the rants section. Way above. I'm not a newbie here.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

He is truly a Cancer. Herp derp let's feed him every half-decent to great up and coming talent in the WWE, then feed him other main eventers like clockwork

Then when Cena is injured/retired let's all scratch our heads and wonder why nobody gives a shit about anybody in the current roster.

Fucking fantastic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yawn Cena said:


> He is truly a Cancer. Herp derp let's feed him every half-decent to great up and coming talent in the WWE, then feed him other main eventers like clockwork
> 
> Then when Cena is injured/retired let's all scratch our heads and wonder why nobody gives a shit about anybody in the current roster.
> 
> Fucking fantastic.


Yeah. Just as I predicted after Summerslam, they're doing yet another Cena underdog story. 

ooof .............. I forgot that last night was WWE night and it seems like WWE themselves are slowly driving me away completely again.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Wyatt buried :lmao :lmao

:cena5


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> Wyatt buried :lmao :lmao
> 
> :cena5


Funny thing is that a losing streak would actually go in Cena's favour right now imo. 

As irreperable as Cena's character is right now, I think that had they booked him on an extended losing streak before going into HIAC, he might have actually really looked like an underdog for once.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Rollins' promo isn't THAT bad .. except it was pretty much a rehash of everything he's already said at least 5 times before ...
> 
> And Reigns ... I'm torn about this. No idea where they're going with this ... Hopefully it was just a one-off and not them setting up a Rollins' squash.
> 
> The WWE needs some respectable stars but at this point killing off both Rollins and Ambrose instead of making them main eventers will be a big mistake.


I guessed wrong where you were at in the show, I thought you were right at the end of the "The Eulogy". My statement was meant to mean stop watching after that.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> Wyatt buried :lmao :lmao
> 
> :cena5


You used the *B* word. After one RAW loss long after their feud. Unbelievable. You're such a sugarhead. I can't wait to see Wyatt win the WWE title one day and rub it in your face.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone thought that maybe WWE is building up Cena again so that everyone thinks he is going to win the next PPV and then when Brock dominates him again it is not only shocking (again) but really makes Brock look like a monster? Follow the money, Brock is exactly what WWE needs right now and if they play this right Wrestlemania is going to be HUGE. If however, its same old Cena again, I think I am going to cancel until he retires.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I guessed wrong where you were at in the show, I thought you were right at the end of the "The Eulogy". My statement was meant to mean stop watching after that.


Lol. I have it playing in the background, but I'm not paying attention to it even though I want to. I ended up looking at camera lenses instead ... oh and made a call to the courts for a copy of my marriage license. Way more interesting than the WWE .... :draper2 



Rise said:


> Has anyone thought that maybe WWE is building up Cena again so that everyone thinks he is going to win the next PPV and then when Brock dominates him again it is not only shocking (again) but really makes Brock look like a monster? Follow the money, Brock is exactly what WWE needs right now and if they play this right Wrestlemania is going to be HUGE. If however, its same old Cena again, I think I am going to cancel until he retires.


I think that it's going to be Cena vs Brock at Mania at this point given how they're booking it right now. Cena will likely take another loss at HIAC but it won't be a complete squash meaning that #3 on the rubber will be the big one. 

Frankly speaking as far as I'm concerned that's the what the WWE are booking themselves to do. It's the easiest form of booking. 

They will pull off the Cena is the underdog crap and a lot of people will eventually buy it.

Edit: I didn't want to use the "b" word for Wyatt because everyone else is ... but I have to say I agree ... Wyatt's worse than buried right now ... No idea what they did to piss Vince or HHH off this bad .. but that was god awful to see an upcoming team be destroyed by a bunch of has-beens. 

I think this is one of the last few Raws I'll see till Bryan's return. Hopefully that'll get me interested again --- but this sucks beyond redemption at this point.


----------



## hhh always wins (Aug 22, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> Cena doesn't need 'Credibility ' He is JOHN FUCKING CENA !!! He is 15 time champion !! he is a made man a dynasty, he doesn't need ANYTHING anymore. He needs to step aside and let the new guys go over, let the new stories develop, he should have been in JErichos position 3 years ago. But no He had to main event over the Current Champion cm punk and eclipse his storylines and place on the roster just to have YET ANOTHER REDEMPTION storyline against rock. Imagine that, 400+ days as champion, but none of them mattered because you were just a placeholder for Cena's ego ? Oh and how do you end up appeasing that ego ? by jobbing to a part time veteran the Rock ! It is like how Everything america is doing is to appease Israels attempt to control of the middle east, everything WWE are doing is just to appease and feed Cena.
> 
> He No sells Brocks beatdown, has 3 legends circlejerk him and then proceeds to make the most exciting interesting characters look like 3MB .
> 
> ...


ac ac ac real fricken talk right there fuck cena and his same decade of bullshit


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nikki Bella with the show stealing performance. What a great little surprise that was. She was fantastic I thought. With Steph gone I thought this was going to be tedious but if Nikki keeps that up I'll have no problem watching their segments. That was awesome. 

There isn't really much to be said about Cena any more. 3 legends sucking him off, the same rise above speech we've seen a million times. He's just there at this stage and whatever. I don't care. I'm fairly confident Brock will beat him and if not then I just don't know. His booking is a serious issue though and so long as it doesn't change, nothing else will. Whatever. 

Eulogy of Ambrose was a good segment, I enjoyed it. Smug Rollins is GOAT. 

I don't care what anybody says but when The Authority don't appear Raw feels like it is seriously lacking in direction. They were definitely missed this week and despite how redundant Heyman has been, he was missed too. 

We've had the same feuds going on for around 2 months now and I think it's time to hit the refresh button at this stage. I don't think this was a terrible show like most people are making out but it was completely missable and uneventful. Hopefully they step it up next week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I...I'm so sorry but I thought Nikki Bella was god awful. As someone who has had pretty goddamn intense fights with my sisters before, her promoing was a mockery for legitimate family fights/feuds and not in a good way. The delivery was awful, the lines seemed shallow and forced, and it was all around just bad. 

I wouldn't feel the need to say that if I didn't see so much praise for something that was below mediocre. Very disappointed in her. I think the post-match beatdown and people's hatred for Brie are clouded their judgments somewhat.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> There isn't really much to be said about Cena any more. 3 legends sucking him off, the same rise above speech we've seen a million times.


Because he's up there with them, he deserves it, like it or not :cena7


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy fuck. That Bella shit was cringe worthy, even for wrestling.

I mean "I wish you died in the woo0oo0o0omb".

Are you fucking kidding me? :lmao


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gold- & Stardust, what they did at the end of their match was probably the most surprising part of the entire episode. This should be interesting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The night after Wrestlemania felt so fresh. It really felt like we were starting a new era. 
Fast forward 5 months and the show is ending with Cena/Show/Henry dominating the Wyatt Family......
Why.....why do I keep believing it's going to change?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I genuinely believe this now: there's animosity between Cena and Bray. Sort of like Riley and Cena, only this time Cena handpicked Bray to be the guy he'll squash to "come back" from the Lesnar loss. The momentum killing looks to be set up too deliberately to not be intentional. Good thing I don't care about Wyatt.

:buried

It sucks that the product keeps going the same way this year. I enjoyed the first 3-4 months onto an awesome Wrestlemania then everything went down the drain immediately after. Right as things looked to be picking up heading into SummerSlam (wasn't great but still better than post-WM until BG) and the week after SS, they give us this worthless show. Only Randy Orton is keeping me around in hopes of seeing him turn face and feud with Lesnar. Rollins/Ambrose (if it keeps going when Dean returns) is good too. Everything else... no comment.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Good Raw, only had to fast forward bellas and divas match. Wyatts should have beaten Cena though, there was no need for Henry/Big Show to main event the show , felt akward


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Good Raw, only had to fast forward bellas and divas match. Wyatts should have beaten Cena though, there was no need for Henry/Big Show to main event the show , felt akward


The Bella segment was one of the best of the night. I just wish Nikki would go after the hardcore fans more. She should say to John, "Have you ever seen the people that boo you?" :dance


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Great RAW 8/10

The only downer was The Bella segment

If Nikki Bella is staying heel, John Cena HAS TO turn heel, otherwise they might as well turn Nikki back OR turn both Bellas heel!

Just dont align Nikki & Cena with the authority and they will be fine heels

AJ will regain the belt and keep it till mania

the AJ-Paige feud needs to end for a long while and Paige needs to be out of the title picture for a while...

Either turn AND keep The Miz as a face or just get rid of this jobber!

I do not want either Lesnar NOR Cena WWEWHC, either way Rollins walks out of NOC as WWEWHC till mania

The Dusts turned heel

The Goldust one I saw coming and it was needed..

The Stardust one kinda surprises me...

This assures The Dusts are taking the belts @ NOC!

Bo Dallas needs to leave Swagger alone!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Great Raw. Skipped most of it to watch The Bella Twins segment


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

White Essence. said:


> Gold- & Stardust, what they did at the end of their match was probably the most surprising part of the entire episode. This should be interesting.


Yeah, but they're turning them? Do they really think that the audience will cheer the Usos over Gold & Stardust. The Usos are like Kofi Kingston in stereo. Sure they're likable, but no-one's gonna go out of their way to cheer them over a team that's way better.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Overall, as I said, great RAW, one of the best in years.

Bella Twins exceeded my expectations and proved them selves as GOATs :bow

The HOF panel was legendary - 4 legends in the ring at the same time! :mark:

Plus the main event was great. Rollins/Reigns match/segment was kinda bland, but overall, an AMAZING RAW. :agree:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Best RAW in years? What the fuck? :lol


----------



## heymanguy (Aug 16, 2014)

This had to be the worst Raw of the year. Just terrible. The Bellas promo was just awful, they're both terrible actors but I liked the beatdown Nikki gave Brie and I think Nikki is way better than Brie on the mic. No comments for Bray jobbing to Cena. AJ and Paige segment was weird as well but I liked it. Let's see where this is going. The best part of Raw, in my opinion, was Stardust and Goldust's heel turn. Really looking forward to this Usos vs Rhodes Brothers feud!


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Best RAW in years? What the fuck? :lol


Well, you can just say that you disagree.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Well, you can just say that you disagree.


Or I could just say that you're insane. :lol


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Adyman said:


> Well, you can just say that you disagree.


You my friend, are a sad troll.

Sad trolls are like normal trolls only a little bit depressing, they don't do it for a moments fun. They just have nothing better to do with their lifes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Adyman said:


> Well, you can just say that you disagree.


Would you then respond with an "I disagree" of your own to his disagreement and ask him to return suit, thus creating an endless cycle of disagreement?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

peowulf said:


> Yeah, but they're turning them? Do they really think that the audience will cheer the Usos over Gold & Stardust. The Usos are like Kofi Kingston in stereo. Sure they're likable, but no-one's gonna go out of their way to cheer them over a team that's way better.


You are making a good point there.

It will probably become a 50-50 thing with the crowd, some will cheer for the Uso bros but the Dust bros might potentially outpop them. Besides the Usos have been champs for a while now, maybe it is time Dust bros to finally nail their cosmic key(s).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Only WWE could have managed to make me dislike a RAW the featured Swagger 3 times...I agree, worst RAW of the year thus far. The booking was just stupid.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Well, you can just say that you disagree.



Just ignore this Adyman he is clearly Trolling.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Or I could just say that you're insane. :lol


Well, I can say the same about you then, by that logic. Opinions differ :side:



Goldusto said:


> Just ignore this guy he is clearly Trolling.


Alright, I will from now on. Thanks.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully Reigns fucks off for some reason soon.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Well, I can say the same about you then, by that logic. Opinions differ :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I will from now on. Thanks.


Ok you autist adyman now stop your shitposting kthxbai


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just cannot wait until Cena fucks off. The guy is becoming a legit channel changer (or whatever the online equivalent must be - a 'skipper'? Fuck knows.) Same goes with Hogan. 
The Wyatts must have refused to laugh at one of John Boy's jokes backstage and now he's getting the ultimate payback. :cena7

Quite an awful Raw, but the Ambrose eulogy and Bellas segment (!) were pretty cool. I expect an ocean of more shit TV up until the RTWM.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> Ok you autist adyman now stop your shitposting kthxbai


Do you really want me to reply with anything, but that I can say the same thing about you? If you don't like my views or opinions, don't reply to me. It's simple. Otherwise I'm just gonna counter-point the argument at you. Because opinions differ. That's all fpalm And don't assume stuff about me. That's never nice. Especially autism. That's not something to be made fun of.



El_Absoluto said:


> You my friend, are a sad troll.
> 
> Sad trolls are like normal trolls only a little bit depressing, they don't do it for a moments fun. They just have nothing better to do with their lifes.


Because you have a different opinion than me? Nice analogy. :side:


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

5/10 Raw. Show was so so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> You my friend, are a sad troll.
> 
> Sad trolls are like normal trolls only a little bit depressing, they don't do it for a moments fun. They just have nothing better to do with their lifes.


:agree:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

RAWFUL.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :agree:


Because assumptions are cool, right? Maybe I am just fucking around, instead of ruining my life by being a real nerd? :side:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Because assumptions are cool, right? Maybe I am just fucking around, instead of ruining my life by being a real nerd? :side:


I have no idea what this post means.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I have no idea what this post means.


Never mind then. This RAW was great to me, case in point. :mark:

Kthx bye


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Do you really want me to reply with anything, but that I can say the same thing about you? If you don't like my views or opinions, don't reply to me. It's simple. Otherwise I'm just gonna counter-point the argument at you. Because opinions differ. That's all fpalm And don't assume stuff about me. That's never nice. Especially autism. That's not something to be made fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have a different opinion than me? Nice analogy. :side:


But you are not counter pointing anything or adding anything to the conversation. Every word you type has absolutely no value to any discussion. just go away and lurk moar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that the Bella Twins storyline, if given minimal amount of TV time, is going to be hilarious and worth watching. That segment last night was hysterical.

"I wish you died in the womb" has gotta be a line that will go down in history. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> But you are not counter pointing anything or adding anything to the conversation. Every word you type has absolutely no value to any discussion. just go away and lurk moar.


Yep.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> But you are not counter pointing anything or adding anything to the conversation. Every word you type has absolutely no value to any discussion. just go away and lurk moar.





ShowStopper said:


> Yep.


Even when I say bye, you still tell me to go away? Well, now I won't. Because it was so rude of you to say that. Why don't you go away, because I can tell you so? :side:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Adyman said:


> Even when I say bye, you still tell me to go away? Well, now I won't. Because it was so rude of you to say that. Why don't you go away, because I can tell you so? :side:


I really hate to be this guy but....


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I really hate to be this guy but....


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Paige looked like a giant next to AJ. Paige should just "Lesnar" AJ...

Why is it that Swagger's never give up gets his match called off, but Cena's never give up doesn't? The title being involved perhaps?

Slater the only American in 3MB is also the only one to not be released, has to be coincidence yeah? He's far more talented than the other two... Right?

So, reigns is better than Ambrose. Gotcha WWE. Loud and clear amigos.

So Cena "Lesnar's" Bray. Then the whole family. We've got four weeks till the rematch. Is just like an 80s action movie is Lesnar going to take out a friend or brother of Cena. Maybe one of the Make a Wish kids just so a Cena can get more revenge when he beats Lesnar....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Honestly, to the people who are enjoying the Bella segments --- you guys really need to tune out of the WWE and start watching reality TV instead because that stuff is staple reality TV .. :draper2


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Overall, as I said, great RAW, one of the best in years.
> 
> Bella Twins exceeded my expectations and proved them selves as GOATs :bow
> 
> ...


Top Highlights:

1.HBK, Hogan and Flair talking about John Cena :mark: The best part was when Cena told Hogan: "Look me in the eye when I'm talking" :bow Such a badass moment, Cena established himself as the 'Alpha' Legend out of the 4. 

2.It was really refreshing to see Cena prove himself as a strong player by kicking the Wyatts ass!

3.The Bella Twins are one of the few remnants of the Attitude Era. The segment was packed with emotions and really got to me. Can't wait to see what happens next week.


----------



## VinceVale (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi, just watched raw, I wondered if anyone else picked up on what Seth shouted at roman. It sounded like 'you and fucking ambrose I'll destroy you'

Did I hear correctly?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

lesnar is so good in those pre-taped interviews backstage. so bad live in front of the crowd, but amazing taped.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

evilshade said:


> 3.The Bella Twins are one of the few remnants of the Attitude Era.


WHAT?!?!!!!!


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Adyman said:


> RAW was really great this week. Bella Twins stole the show! GOATs :bow
> 
> I'm glad Cena got over like that and closed the show (even though I'm not a big fan of his), because he deserves it after the same happened to him at Summerslam. Eye for eye, tooth for tooth.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a tool. That is all.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

just ignore adyman he just wants reactions it is what trolls do by saying things that are deliberately wrong, and he tries to swerve he blame on us when he is the one in the wrong.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

PGSucks said:


> WHAT?!?!!!!!


I mean in a spiritual sense, the Bella Twins reminds me of the Attitude Era unlike anyone on the roster.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

TJ Rawkfist said:


> You sir, are a tool. That is all.


Dont feed the troll.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

evilshade said:


> I mean in a spiritual sense, the Bella Twins reminds me of the Attitude Era unlike anyone on the roster.


Uhhh ... No. Not even close.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

evilshade said:


> Top Highlights:
> 
> 1.HBK, Hogan and Flair talking about John Cena :mark: The best part was when Cena told Hogan: "Look me in the eye when I'm talking" :bow Such a badass moment, Cena established himself as the 'Alpha' Legend out of the 4.
> 
> ...


Agreed. You said it best, brother. :hogan2



Goldusto said:


> just ignore adyman he just wants reactions it is what trolls do by saying things that are *deliberately wrong*, and he tries to swerve he blame on us when he is the one in the wrong.


Since when are OPINIONS wrong?! I hope you're done with me because I am done with you, troll. Otherwise you would try to argue and bring up some actual counter-points and try to prove me why any of the segments I listed were bad. 



TJ Rawkfist said:


> You sir, are a tool. That is all.


Oh, you didn't like what I liked? :trips4



Terminator GR said:


> Dont feed the troll.


What, for having opinions? Either argue, or don't call me a troll. It's a wrestling forum, you better tell me why you didn't like what I liked. :stupid:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

There MUST be a gif of Jerry Lawler trying to rape one of the Bella Twins.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A screenshot of that:










Somebody, please make a gif.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Agreed. You said it best, brother. :hogan2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jesus stop replying to everyone, Its obvious you are a troll becuase everything about raw was wretched and only a retarded 7 yo would enjoy watching that shit. you are not spouting opinions but contradictions.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Bad RAW, bad ratings. What's new?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Worst RAW of the year so far.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> You know what... I'm glad Punk is gone. Bryan.. don't come back. Please. Just let this company die.


This.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

that eulogy bit was just crap, it's WWE saying, "Hey kids, you like Dean Ambrose? TOUGH LUCK! HE DEAD NOW!"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Brye said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the Bella Twins storyline, if given minimal amount of TV time, is going to be hilarious and worth watching. That segment last night was hysterical.
> 
> "I wish you died in the womb" has gotta be a line that will go down in history. :lmao


I agree, that line was freakin hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :HA

THAT CM PUNK SERIOUS GIF MAKES IT EVEN FUNNIER

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao



Goldusto said:


> jesus stop replying to everyone


I'll reply to anything I see that mentions me that I want to reply to, and if you don't like it, suck it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somewhere.. off in the distance.. Mark Henry and Big Slow are still making their way to the ring to save the eater of pushes.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Anybody knows the music at the end of the Brock/Heyman pre-taped promo package?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Manowarrior said:


> A screenshot of that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was watching that, I immediately said "Bet Lawler is fucking loving that the old perv". :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW was so GOAT.

Cena cut a good promo, and I want to see how he fights back against Lesnar. They got me interested in NOC already.

Swagger vs Rusev awesome match again. Rusev with great selling. Remarkable. And Swagger loses without getting pinned or tapping out. Making him look strong. Marked out when Swagger took out Bo Dallas LOL. WE THE PEOPLE!

RVD vs Cesaro was nothing special. Cesaro number 1 contender for the US title against Sheamus. Seen this a million times. Sheamus pisses me off. I like Cesaro but they are using him all wrong.

Uso vs GoldStar was great. Very entertaining. Loved that they turned GoldStar heel. Looks like a program for NOC.

BROCK LESNAR VIDEO PACKAGE WAS AWESOME. WWE really knows how to make videos.

Damien Mizdow was hilarious. Ziggler finally being booked like a champion.

NIKKI KILLED IT ON THE MIC.

Rollins/Reigns program will be good. Bout time right?

Slater-Gator did some good storytelling. Shitty finish.

Ending was something different. Super Cena turns Super Saiyan.


----------

